# Word Chain



## phreebsd

Continued from: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24

weed


----------



## DTX

eater


----------



## phreebsd

ant


----------



## DTX

bite


----------



## KMKjr

me


----------



## Yesterday

you


----------



## Big D

sheep (ewe)


----------



## BigIzzy

farmer


----------



## phreebsd

brown


----------



## Yesterday

bag


----------



## gpinjason

tea


----------



## BigIzzy

lmao tea bag, 

green


----------



## biggdady

giant


----------



## drtj

Green


----------



## phreebsd

bean


----------



## Polaris425

pole


----------



## BigIzzy

Shed


----------



## tumbleweed

tool


----------



## Coolwizard

primary


----------



## DTX

secondary


----------



## oldmanbrute

defensive


----------



## Yesterday

end


----------



## KMKjr

dead


----------



## DTX

meat


----------



## Coolwizard

head


----------



## BigIzzy

cylinder


----------



## DTX

bore


----------



## drtj

Out


----------



## tumbleweed

side


----------



## DTX

line


----------



## phreebsd

clutch


----------



## ranceola

feed the brute


----------



## ranceola

exaust


----------



## Yesterday

fan


----------



## oldmanbrute

football


----------



## DTX

Joy


----------



## tumbleweed

stick


----------



## Eight

wood


----------



## BigIzzy

chuck


----------



## DTX

target


----------



## Big D

bulls-eye


----------



## DTX

bbq


----------



## RDWD

Pork


----------



## Big D

mmmm bacon


----------



## DTX

eggs


----------



## Big D

breakfast


----------



## Yesterday

coffee


----------



## seth5208

folgers


----------



## Coolwizard

crystals


----------



## Big D

ice


----------



## meangreen360

cream


----------



## DTX

sunday


----------



## BlackBeast

Church


----------



## Yesterday

chicken


----------



## BlackBeast

fried


----------



## NMKawierider

Stake


----------



## John Deere

wooden


----------



## phreebsd

leg


----------



## oldmanbrute

last


----------



## NMKawierider

chance


----------



## C_Holland

OK, how do I play? word have to go with the previous word? If so.... Monopoly?


----------



## Big D

you got it....

money


----------



## oldmanbrute

donate (to Jon so he can get a brute instead of honda! )


----------



## C_Holland

Blood


----------



## KMKjr

true


----------



## seth5208

lies


----------



## tumbleweed

white


----------



## DTX

pony


----------



## oldmanbrute

tails


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Crawfish


----------



## bruiser quad

boil


----------



## Big D

lance (ewwww)


----------



## John Deere

joust


----------



## Big D

knight


----------



## DTX

chivalry


----------



## Big D

dead


----------



## oldmanbrute

stop


----------



## tumbleweed

sign


----------



## DTX

up .


----------



## C_Holland

Chuck


----------



## BlackBeast

Norris


----------



## oldmanbrute

texas


----------



## bruiser quad

toast


----------



## John Deere

burnt


----------



## BigIzzy

out


----------



## Big D

house


----------



## Yesterday

green


----------



## C_Holland

Thumb


----------



## tumbleweed

tack


----------



## oldmanbrute

welding


----------



## woods

spark


----------



## DTX

plug


----------



## BigIzzy

drain


----------



## BlackBeast

oil


----------



## C_Holland

Filter


----------



## bruiser quad

clean


----------



## BlackBeast

dirty


----------



## camo09brute

white


----------



## Yesterday

flag


----------



## skid

staff


----------



## oldmanbrute

hotel


----------



## C_Holland

Affair


----------



## John Deere

divorce


----------



## BigIzzy

settlement


----------



## John Deere

pioneer


----------



## Big D

stereo


----------



## BlackBeast

music


----------



## Eight

base


----------



## oldmanbrute

third


----------



## C_Holland

strike


----------



## DTX

out


----------



## BigIzzy

cast


----------



## Coolwizard

iron


----------



## drtj

Hide


----------



## John Deere

seek


----------



## oldmanbrute

destroy


----------



## Eight

explosive


----------



## tumbleweed

DYNOMITE !!:greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## joemel

boom


----------



## phreebsd

stick


----------



## Yesterday

stem


----------



## oldmanbrute

valve


----------



## bruiser quad

canooter


----------



## DTX

blinker


----------



## DTX

fluid


----------



## Eight

gas


----------



## BlackBeast

expensive


----------



## phreebsd

hobby


----------



## C_Holland

Drinking


----------



## phreebsd

fountain


----------



## C_Holland

Drink


----------



## BlackBeast

beer


----------



## Big D

belly


----------



## jctgumby

button


----------



## Big D

fly


----------



## John Deere

airplane


----------



## Big D

hanger


----------



## tumbleweed

clothes


----------



## Big D

line


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Dance


----------



## Big D

school


----------



## drtj

House


----------



## tumbleweed

senate


----------



## KMKjr

Ottawa (Senators)


----------



## oldmanbrute

Canada


----------



## Metal Man

Maple Leaf


----------



## BlackBeast

red


----------



## BigIzzy

dragon


----------



## bruiser quad

bearded


----------



## Eight

duck comanders


----------



## C_Holland

Daffy


----------



## KMKjr

Metal Man said:


> Maple Leaf


SUCK!!!


----------



## KMKjr

C_Holland said:


> Daffy


Duck


----------



## Coolwizard

bill


----------



## Eight

hat


----------



## C_Holland

cowboy


----------



## Metal Man

Boots


----------



## oldmanbrute

snake


----------



## Big D

rattle


----------



## phreebsd

trap


----------



## Big D

bear


----------



## BlackBeast

hog


----------



## phreebsd

Market


----------



## BigIzzy

flea


----------



## oldmanbrute

escape


----------



## C_Holland

Ford


----------



## Coolwizard

truck


----------



## BlackBeast

trailer


----------



## Eight

pop-up


----------



## Big D

toaster


----------



## Eight

micro-wave


----------



## jctgumby

oven


----------



## BlackBeast

cookies


----------



## C_Holland

Oreo


----------



## Big D

blizzard (Dairy Queen)


----------



## Yesterday

summertime


----------



## Big D

camping


----------



## gpinjason

mosquitos...


----------



## Big D

Manitoba


----------



## Eight

grass


----------



## DTX

weed


----------



## Big D

dandilion


----------



## C_Holland

Turf


----------



## phreebsd

war


----------



## KMKjr

Gulf


----------



## BlackBeast

fishing


----------



## jctgumby

boat


----------



## oldmanbrute

load


----------



## Big D

wide


----------



## cojack

open


----------



## Big D

concept


----------



## drtj

Car


----------



## cojack

compact


----------



## codyh

printer


----------



## jayoung08

ink


----------



## C_Holland

tattoo


----------



## John Deere

sleeve


----------



## BlackBeast

arm


----------



## C_Holland

Wrestle


----------



## Big D

mud


----------



## Yesterday

pie


----------



## C_Holland

Pumpkin


----------



## BlackBeast

seeds


----------



## oldmanbrute

sunflower


----------



## C_Holland

yellow


----------



## Big D

snow


----------



## oldmanbrute

signature


----------



## Eight

John HandCOCK


----------



## skid

fight.


----------



## jayoung08

night


----------



## tumbleweed

rider


----------



## Eight

Ghost


----------



## 23andretired

casper


----------



## C_Holland

cartoon


----------



## BlackBeast

Disney


----------



## jctgumby

land


----------



## jayoung08

Band


----------



## oldmanbrute

lap


----------



## BlackBeast

race


----------



## jctgumby

track


----------



## Big D

railroad


----------



## tumbleweed

pit


----------



## oldmanbrute

bbq


----------



## Eight

ribs


----------



## oldmanbrute

cracked


----------



## Eight

egg


----------



## oldmanbrute

roll


----------



## BlackBeast

rock


----------



## KMKjr

bottom


----------



## C_Holland

short


----------



## DTX

mag


----------



## oldmanbrute

net


----------



## Big D

volleyball


----------



## drtj

Beach


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bum


----------



## blackbluebrute

equipment


----------



## oldmanbrute

gym


----------



## Big D

buff


----------



## C_Holland

wax


----------



## phreebsd

bees


----------



## BlackBeast

sting


----------



## KMKjr

grenade


----------



## jctgumby

pin


----------



## oldmanbrute

bowling


----------



## blackbluebrute

balls


----------



## C_Holland

blue


----------



## KMKjr

nuit


----------



## Yesterday

bonne


----------



## Big D

morning


----------



## John Deere

after


----------



## brute21

tomorrow


----------



## C_Holland

Procrastinate


----------



## skid

later.


----------



## KMKjr

prompt


----------



## Eight

right now


----------



## stockshdime

to late


----------



## C_Holland

Gone


----------



## stockshdime

space


----------



## Shrek37

cowboy


----------



## stockshdime

loser


----------



## Shrek37

C.R Harmon


----------



## stockshdime

loser...


----------



## Shrek37

gorilla


----------



## stockshdime

GLUE


----------



## Shrek37

FTW


----------



## stockshdime

TRU DAT


----------



## codyh

Datpiff


----------



## stockshdime

huh


----------



## codyh

uhh


----------



## stockshdime

ahh


----------



## codyh

ham


----------



## stockshdime

*POWER*


----------



## Big D

nap


----------



## codyh

nappy roots


----------



## stockshdime

root beer


----------



## Big D

A & W


----------



## codyh

George W.


----------



## stockshdime

head


----------



## c.r.harmon

HATERS


----------



## codyh

headly lamar


----------



## codyh

c.r.harmon said:


> HATERS


 
capitol letters


----------



## stockshdime

ksjfdnunbvsdidKEDFJNEIRUGIEARUNCALSKCM SJKGNE ujdwnfurn <---ALL LETTERS


----------



## codyh

Alphabet


----------



## stockshdime

bet ya


----------



## codyh

B.E.T


----------



## stockshdime

history


----------



## walker

lesson


----------



## codyh

ancient


----------



## stockshdime

times


----------



## codyh

wastin


----------



## stockshdime

money


----------



## codyh

over


----------



## stockshdime

ambidextrous


----------



## codyh

both


----------



## walker

ways


----------



## c.r.harmon

shut up


----------



## codyh

la..who..sa..her


----------



## c.r.harmon

lol


----------



## codyh

ol greg


----------



## KMKjr

I'm lost....

Where are we?


----------



## codyh

lets go with lost..

found


----------



## KMKjr

search


----------



## oldmanbrute

& destroy


----------



## BlackBeast

Nuke


----------



## stockshdime

wheels


----------



## Shrek37

Chrome


----------



## skid

dome


----------



## Guest

Cobra


----------



## tumbleweed

shelby


----------



## Eight

Roush


----------



## C_Holland

Chino


----------



## stockshdime

mexicano


----------



## Shrek37

49 Walmart


----------



## stockshdime

mexicano


----------



## Shrek37

Ford ranger


----------



## stockshdime

mexicana still


----------



## BlackBeast

margarita


----------



## stockshdime

boobs


----------



## Shrek37

Uhhhhh Mexicano


----------



## stockshdime

cha-chee


----------



## Shrek37

Money


----------



## stockshdime

Thomas


----------



## skid

the train.


----------



## stockshdime

high school parties


----------



## codyh

PoPo


----------



## stockshdime

cuffs


----------



## Big D

hem


----------



## skid

shorten


----------



## Eight

cut


----------



## stockshdime

baking soda


----------



## kawa650

vinegar


----------



## BlackBeast

smell


----------



## kawa650

stank'


----------



## drtj

Poop


----------



## Big D

diaper


----------



## oldmanbrute

disposable


----------



## hoover

HONDA


----------



## stockshdime

reliability


----------



## hoover

KAWASAKI


----------



## stockshdime

BROKE


----------



## hoover

OWNER 



lol


----------



## stockshdime

hoover said:


> lol


KINDASUCKI BROKE FORCE:aargh4:


----------



## hoover

Junk


----------



## stockshdime

kawasaki 

lol


----------



## hoover

Canadian Junk


----------



## stockshdime

can-am service/shipping department


----------



## hoover

i cant argue with that! THEY SUCK LOL


----------



## Big D

...I'll continue from "shipping"



Receiving


----------



## stockshdime

catcher


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Baseball


----------



## kawa650

bat


----------



## Shrek37

Cave


----------



## KMKjr

man


----------



## oldmanbrute

drawings


----------



## stockshdime

lotto


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Lose


----------



## stockshdime

loser


----------



## Shrek37

OBAMÀ


----------



## stockshdime

in eye gee-gee e are


----------



## KMKjr

stockshdime said:


> in eye gee-gee e are


HUH?


----------



## KMKjr

Shrek37 said:


> OBAMÀ


president


----------



## stockshdime

sike


----------



## stockshdime

Quote:
Originally Posted by *stockshdime*  
_in eye gee-gee e are_




KMKjr said:


> HUH?


say it out loud


----------



## Eight

fake


----------



## stockshdime

boobs


----------



## Big D

man (heh heh heh)


----------



## oldmanbrute

big


----------



## swampthing

spring


----------



## phreebsd

coil


----------



## bayou_boy_22

over


----------



## Coolwizard

board


----------



## Yesterday

exit


----------



## oldmanbrute

fire


----------



## Big D

extinguisher


----------



## phreebsd

portable


----------



## Shrek37

Tank


----------



## Guest

Abbot (tank abbot-ufc fighter)


----------



## Shrek37

Fight


----------



## oldmanbrute

cat


----------



## KMKjr

(in the) hat


----------



## Big D

Cowboy


----------



## KMKjr

bareback


----------



## Eight

naked


----------



## KMKjr

boobies


----------



## Big D

ghost (boo-bees)


----------



## Guest

casper


----------



## BlackBeast

friendly


----------



## jayoung08

:brick:grumpy


----------



## KMKjr

Smurf


----------



## Coolwizard

blue


----------



## walker

devils


----------



## bayou_boy_22

tower


----------



## Big D

CALGARY !!!


----------



## C_Holland

Cold


----------



## swampthing

heart


----------



## Shrek37

b1tch


----------



## walker

exxxxxxx


----------



## phreebsd

wife


----------



## C_Holland

bestfriend


----------



## walker

wild ....


----------



## Shrek37

Crazy


----------



## Big D

lunatic


----------



## swampthing

BI-POLAR!!!!!:aargh4: (i mean bi-polar):bigok:


----------



## oldmanbrute

OBAMA


----------



## Shrek37

*IGNORANT*


----------



## BlackBeast

people


----------



## C_Holland

Society


----------



## KMKjr

high


----------



## oldmanbrute

lifter


----------



## KMKjr

shop(lifter)


----------



## oldmanbrute

swap


----------



## swampthing

trade


----------



## BigIzzy

show


----------



## Shrek37

and tell


----------



## oldmanbrute

...(me no) lies


----------



## stockshdime

bed


----------



## BlackBeast

nap


----------



## KMKjr

sack


----------



## Shrek37

Crawfish


----------



## BlackBeast

boil


----------



## KMKjr

puss


----------



## swampthing

Infection


----------



## walker

invasion


----------



## chubbs34

obama


----------



## chubbs34

sucks


----------



## Shrek37

at life


----------



## oldmanbrute

raft


----------



## bayou_boy_22

beach


----------



## BlackBeast

bikinis


----------



## bayou_boy_22

babes


----------



## swampthing

obsession


----------



## oldmanbrute

cologne


----------



## Eight

smell good


----------



## KMKjr

Eight said:


> smell good


^^queer^^


----------



## oldmanbrute

odd


----------



## ranceola

can am


----------



## ranceola

quad


----------



## swampthing

wannabe


----------



## oldmanbrute

brute


----------



## cojack

cologne (ooops see that now in a post above)


----------



## KMKjr

Germany


----------



## swampthing

BMW


----------



## oldmanbrute

motorcycle


----------



## Big D

Harley


----------



## swampthing

Shovel head


----------



## obx

clutch


----------



## oldmanbrute

pack


----------



## 08GreenBrute

lunch


----------



## swampthing

box


----------



## Big D

sand


----------



## codyh

man


----------



## swampthing

war


----------



## BlackBeast

world


----------



## Eight

round


----------



## swampthing

tires


----------



## oldmanbrute

slick


----------



## Big D

salesman


----------



## KMKjr

encyclopedia


----------



## joemel

book


----------



## KMKjr

shelf


----------



## wanabracr

effluvium


----------



## BlackBeast

fart


----------



## jwright

burp


----------



## DTX

belch


----------



## Big D

fart


----------



## swampthing

drip


----------



## DTX

faucet


----------



## BlackBeast

water


----------



## oldmanbrute

balloon


----------



## KMKjr

clown


----------



## swampthing

psychotic


----------



## walker

my fiance !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bwhahahaha


hospital


----------



## KMKjr

gown


----------



## oldmanbrute

evening


----------



## KMKjr

news


----------



## BlackBeast

bad


----------



## oldmanbrute

apple


----------



## bayou_boy_22

computer


----------



## John Deere

mouse


----------



## Big D

trap


----------



## swampthing

Dead


----------



## oldmanbrute

grateful


----------



## bruiser quad

happy


----------



## KMKjr

meal


----------



## Big D

ticket


----------



## kawa650

speeding


----------



## KMKjr

bullet


----------



## bayou_boy_22

train


----------



## bruteforce504

Ride


----------



## swampthing

Brute Force!!!! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

power


----------



## Big D

pole (I know what's next )


----------



## bayou_boy_22

dancer


----------



## oldmanbrute

exotic


----------



## Eight

fancy


----------



## Guest

expensive


----------



## oldmanbrute

rebuild


----------



## swampthing

broke


----------



## KMKjr

back (Mountain)


----------



## Medic_Up

down


----------



## Big D

slide


----------



## oldmanbrute

power


----------



## swampthing

horse


----------



## bruteforce504

play


----------



## bayou_boy_22

time


----------



## phreebsd

stamp


----------



## hoover

mail


----------



## bruteforce504

Air


----------



## oldmanbrute

compressed


----------



## Big D

fracture


----------



## swampthing

compound


----------



## Medic_Up

Sentence


----------



## oldmanbrute

maxium


----------



## swampthing

full


----------



## oldmanbrute

half


----------



## bayou_boy_22

empty


----------



## Coolwizard

pockets


----------



## bayou_boy_22

mine


----------



## Medic_Up

Yours


----------



## blackbluebrute

upp


----------



## bruteforce504

down


----------



## bayou_boy_22

da bayou


----------



## bruteforce504

******* :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

me!!!!


----------



## BlackBeast

*******


----------



## oldmanbrute

drunk


----------



## cmills

drank


----------



## swampthing

empty


----------



## kawa650

bottle


----------



## oldmanbrute

baby


----------



## BlackBeast

cry


----------



## bayou_boy_22

laugh


----------



## hoover

joke


----------



## KMKjr

comedy


----------



## oldmanbrute

romantic


----------



## swampthing

puke!
:nutkick:


----------



## hoover

Budweiser


----------



## bayou_boy_22

beer


----------



## BlackBeast

Delicious


----------



## bayou_boy_22

disgusting


----------



## Yesterday

obama


----------



## bruteforce504

dumbass


----------



## Eight

Global warming


----------



## oldmanbrute

fiction


----------



## brutemike

work


----------



## swampthing

vacation:rockn:


----------



## Big D

overdue


----------



## phreebsd

book


----------



## blue beast

mark


----------



## bruteforce504

skid  lol


----------



## jwright

crash


----------



## NMKawierider

Landing


----------



## joemel

wrong


----------



## oldmanbrute

number


----------



## bruteforce504

one


----------



## Big D

number


----------



## joemel

letter


----------



## oldmanbrute

jacket


----------



## bruteforce504

cold


----------



## BlackBeast

snow


----------



## joemel

ice


----------



## oldmanbrute

cream


----------



## brutemike

soda


----------



## bruteforce504

Pop


----------



## bayou_boy_22

corn


----------



## swampthing

pipe


----------



## bruteforce504

Smoke


----------



## bayou_boy_22

fire


----------



## bruteforce504

Alarm


----------



## bayou_boy_22

run


----------



## bruteforce504

Away


----------



## Big D

far


----------



## Eight

long


----------



## swampthing

road


----------



## BlackBeast

twisted


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sister


----------



## bruteforce504

Family


----------



## bayou_boy_22

vacation


----------



## BlackBeast

beach


----------



## bayou_boy_22

towel


----------



## bruteforce504

dry


----------



## bayou_boy_22

wet


----------



## joemel

soaked


----------



## Eight

Wet t-shirt


----------



## bruteforce504

Awesome:bigok:


----------



## swampthing

incredible


----------



## Big D

elastic (get it elasta-girl, Mr.Incredible - haha)


----------



## KMKjr

band


----------



## bruteforce504

Country


----------



## BlackBeast

music


----------



## joemel

singer


----------



## Big D

wedding


----------



## jctgumby

cake


----------



## Big D

rhubarb


----------



## cmills

pie


----------



## bruteforce504

American


----------



## Eight

Fire power


----------



## oldmanbrute

devastating


----------



## brutemike

Power


----------



## Big D

failure


----------



## oldmanbrute

(to) communicate


----------



## BlackBeast

english


----------



## bruteforce504

language


----------



## joemel

no habla


----------



## BlackBeast

normal


----------



## oldmanbrute

range


----------



## bruteforce504

Gun


----------



## joemel

powder


----------



## bayou_boy_22

coat


----------



## swampthing

clear


----------



## oldmanbrute

throat


----------



## bayou_boy_22

soar


----------



## jctgumby

throat


----------



## joemel

cut


----------



## bayou_boy_22

grass


----------



## joemel

mow


----------



## Eight

hate


----------



## joemel

taxes


----------



## jctgumby

suck


----------



## joemel

obama


----------



## oldmanbrute

dictator


----------



## tumbleweed

ruler


----------



## joemel

overturn


----------



## swampthing

judgement


----------



## bruteforce504

call


----------



## NMKawierider

girl ..


----------



## joemel

crabs


----------



## bayou_boy_22

expensive. (they are sky rocketing in south louisiana as the seasons close due to the oil slick)


----------



## swampthing

Hobbies


----------



## bruteforce504

mudding :rockn:


----------



## BlackBeast

addiction


----------



## joemel

alcohol


----------



## oldmanbrute

wipes


----------



## bayou_boy_22

baby


----------



## dillon

cry


----------



## bruteforce504

sissy


----------



## bayou_boy_22

you


----------



## jctgumby

tube


----------



## bayou_boy_22

video


----------



## Big D

collection


----------



## bayou_boy_22

cards


----------



## bruteforce504

games


----------



## Coolwizard

olympic


----------



## Polaris425

athlete


----------



## oldmanbrute

jock


----------



## BlackBeast

itch


----------



## Polaris425

scratch


----------



## oldmanbrute

chicken


----------



## tumbleweed

$#*%.....um, supper


----------



## Eight

dessert


----------



## KMKjr

oasis


----------



## bruteforce504

island


----------



## KMKjr

Cape Breton


----------



## joemel

water


----------



## swampthing

WHEELIES!:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

flip


----------



## bruteforce504

The bird:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

finger


----------



## joemel

:twak:fight


----------



## BlackBeast

chick


----------



## Swamp Star

egg


----------



## Polaris425

roll


----------



## brutemike

over


----------



## bayou_boy_22

out


----------



## hondarecoveryman

doors


----------



## joemel

french


----------



## oldmanbrute

whine < (yeah... it's spelled right!)


----------



## joemel

lmao--- cheese


----------



## brutemike

YUM


----------



## joemel

crawfish


----------



## bayou_boy_22

dinner


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bell


----------



## brutemike

helmet


----------



## joemel

headache


----------



## bayou_boy_22

work


----------



## joemel

off


----------



## bayou_boy_22

almost


----------



## KMKjr

famous


----------



## joemel

actor


----------



## BlackBeast

hollywood


----------



## Polaris425

California


----------



## Guest

Surf


----------



## oldmanbrute

channel


----------



## bruteforce504

television


----------



## oldmanbrute

cable


----------



## joemel

sucks


----------



## hondarecoveryman

HL........:nutkick: No really Whirlpool


----------



## joemel

Oldlady my bad I meant------ dishwasher


----------



## BlackBeast

lifesaver


----------



## joemel

army


----------



## oldmanbrute

ants


----------



## Big D

march


----------



## joemel

blisters


----------



## Polaris425

sun


----------



## oldmanbrute

flower


----------



## Polaris425

seeds


----------



## blackbluebrute

sow


----------



## joemel

reep


----------



## Coolwizard

grim


----------



## KMKjr

outlook


----------



## oldmanbrute

positive


----------



## bruteforce504

negative


----------



## bayou_boy_22

attitude


----------



## joemel

change


----------



## KMKjr

pocket


----------



## brutemike

lint


----------



## KMKjr

fuzzy


----------



## joemel

peach


----------



## brutemike

pie


----------



## oldmanbrute

american


----------



## Coolwizard

thighs


----------



## joemel

hips


----------



## swampthing

handles


----------



## joemel

pull


----------



## blackbluebrute

itt


----------



## Polaris425

Together


----------



## bruteforce504

apart


----------



## brutemike

front diff


----------



## BlackBeast

expensive


----------



## bruteforce504

can-am


----------



## Eight

power house


----------



## kawa650

Gym

(have a gym called power house here)


----------



## oldmanbrute

beam (gym beam or Jim Beam.... take your pick)


----------



## joemel

jack -i chose lol


----------



## brutemike

OFF:bigok:


----------



## BlackBeast

duty


----------



## joemel

heavy


----------



## swampthing

hitter


----------



## joemel

slugger


----------



## oldmanbrute

louisville


----------



## Coolwizard

Kentucky


----------



## joemel

hillbilly


----------



## oldmanbrute

beverly


----------



## joemel

hills


----------



## Eight

rolling


----------



## bruteforce504

deep


----------



## kawa650

water


----------



## BlackBeast

lake


----------



## swampthing

bed


----------



## bruteforce504

sleep


----------



## oldmanbrute

tight


----------



## joemel

loose


----------



## Medic_Up

Cannon


----------



## joemel

ball


----------



## BlackBeast

foot


----------



## joemel

fungus


----------



## lg07brute

Mushroom


----------



## BlackBeast

cloud


----------



## joemel

rain


----------



## oldmanbrute

dark


----------



## joemel

blue


----------



## bruteforce504

balls


----------



## Coolwizard

pool


----------



## swampthing

PARTY!!!:rockn:


----------



## BlackBeast

pizza


----------



## joemel

hut


----------



## Big D

grass


----------



## oldmanbrute

catcher


----------



## joemel

mitt


----------



## bruteforce504

glove


----------



## Eight

latex


----------



## oldmanbrute

paint


----------



## joemel

primer


----------



## BlackBeast

bullet


----------



## oldmanbrute

speeding


----------



## joemel

radar


----------



## KMKjr

M.A.S.H.


----------



## swampthing

Hawkeye


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

polaris


----------



## KMKjr

junk (LOL!!)


----------



## BlackBeast

powerstroke


----------



## Big D

dragon boat


----------



## KMKjr

race


----------



## BlackBeast

drag


----------



## joemel

pull


----------



## Coolwizard

start


----------



## joemel

finish


----------



## oldmanbrute

gloss


----------



## bruteforce504

paint


----------



## Eight

get high


----------



## Big D

down low


----------



## KMKjr

on the


----------



## BlackBeast

bayou


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

kawasaki


----------



## joemel

honda


----------



## bruteforce504

sucks


----------



## Coolwizard

rehab


----------



## BlackBeast

quitter


----------



## oldmanbrute

Ken Griffey, Jr


----------



## Guest

has been


----------



## KMKjr

washed-up


----------



## Eight

drowned


----------



## Big D

rat


----------



## swampthing

poison


----------



## KMKjr

dead


----------



## joemel

battery


----------



## BlackBeast

optima


----------



## joemel

power


----------



## KMKjr

Hitter


----------



## oldmanbrute

pull


----------



## joemel

push


----------



## oldmanbrute

pin


----------



## swampthing

head


----------



## Big D

bust ( you know sculpture of head & shoulders only)


----------



## oldmanbrute

(a) move.................... :hititjackblackanim:


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> (a) move(ment)


bowel


----------



## Big D

blockage


----------



## joemel

heart


----------



## Big D

chocolate


----------



## brutemike

dark


----------



## bruteforce504

side


----------



## joemel

room


----------



## oldmanbrute

bath


----------



## bruteforce504

Bubble


----------



## joemel

blow


----------



## swampthing

hole


----------



## bruteforce504

A.s.s


----------



## oldmanbrute

jack


----------



## BlackBeast

rabbit


----------



## joemel

ears


----------



## Big D

pierced


----------



## joemel

nipple


----------



## bayou_boy_22

pipe


----------



## joemel

fitter


----------



## oldmanbrute

clothes


----------



## swampthing

dirty


----------



## joemel

stain


----------



## Big D

remover


----------



## brutemike

Tide


----------



## bayou_boy_22

alabama


----------



## joemel

greenbow


----------



## brutemike

hoyt


----------



## Eight

bow


----------



## bayou_boy_22

flex


----------



## swampthing

pipe


----------



## Big D

corn cob


----------



## oldmanbrute

wipe (sub for tp in old days.....should have put this in useless fact tread....lol)


----------



## BlackBeast

face


----------



## Big D

happy :lmao:


----------



## bruteforce504

gilmore


----------



## joemel

golf


----------



## oldmanbrute

mini


----------



## Big D

donuts


----------



## joemel

powder


----------



## Eight

fresh


----------



## bruteforce504

clean


----------



## oldmanbrute

Mr.


----------



## joemel

sir


----------



## KMKjr

elder


----------



## joemel

respect


----------



## Eight

honesty


----------



## brutemike

MIMB


----------



## KMKjr

website


----------



## joemel

freinds


----------



## swampthing

false


----------



## Eight

obama


----------



## oldmanbrute

puppet


----------



## swampthing

meat


----------



## NMKawierider

head


----------



## swampthing

case


----------



## woods

knife


----------



## KMKjr

Bowie


----------



## joemel

case


----------



## KMKjr

court


----------



## BlackBeast

judge


----------



## Coolwizard

contest


----------



## KMKjr

beauty


----------



## joemel

booty


----------



## brutemike

BIG


----------



## Eight

tits


----------



## KMKjr

Eight said:


> tits


Not acceptable language!!

but 

Boobies


----------



## Eight

^^Oppps. K will go with that.


----------



## KMKjr

bra


----------



## joemel

double barrel sling shot


----------



## Eight

rubberband


----------



## KMKjr

joemel said:


> double barrel sling shot


LMAO!!


shoot


----------



## Eight

skeet


----------



## KMKjr

pigeon


----------



## bruteforce504

bird


----------



## bayou_boy_22

word


----------



## oldmanbrute

cuss


----------



## KMKjr

swear


----------



## 650Brute

jar


----------



## kawa650

Tip


----------



## bruteforce504

Top


----------



## KMKjr

hat


----------



## Coolwizard

party


----------



## phreebsd

house


----------



## KMKjr

boat


----------



## phreebsd

gravy

mmm graaavvyyyy


----------



## KMKjr

poutine


----------



## Big D

fries (or do you guys call them chips?)


----------



## BlackBeast

potato


----------



## Coolwizard

head


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> fries (or do you guys call them chips?)


No, we call them tator thingys....lol

Chips is the Brits. We left them a few years ago!


----------



## KMKjr

Coolwizard said:


> head


Cheese


----------



## joemel

log


----------



## Big D

fire


----------



## Coolwizard

cracker


----------



## Eight

******


----------



## bruteforce504

tonk


----------



## Eight

boogey


----------



## Coolwizard

board


----------



## Polaris425

foot


----------



## Eight

toe


----------



## Polaris425

nail


----------



## Eight

hammer


----------



## Polaris425

claw (lovin the construction motive we've got goin haha..)


----------



## joemel

eagle


----------



## swampthing

eyes


----------



## BlackBeast

pink


----------



## oldmanbrute

cadillac


----------



## Polaris425

eldorado


----------



## Big D

road (if you haven't already, you have to watch the movie "road to eldorado")


----------



## jctgumby

dirt


----------



## Big D

mud


----------



## skid

pit


----------



## Polaris425

arm


----------



## bayou_boy_22

band


----------



## Polaris425

aid


----------



## 08GreenBrute

cool


----------



## swampthing

whip


----------



## NMKawierider

It..


----------



## swampthing

Good!


----------



## joemel

evil


----------



## BlackBeast

dentist


----------



## swampthing

Bill


----------



## Big D

duck


----------



## swampthing

dead


----------



## brutemike

deer


----------



## joemel

spot light


----------



## swampthing

search


----------



## bruteforce504

woods


----------



## brutemike

cameo


----------



## Eight

gilly suit


----------



## Polaris425

sniper


----------



## BlackBeast

scout


----------



## Big D

boy


----------



## Polaris425

toy


----------



## Notevenclose

box


----------



## bayou_boy_22

speaker


----------



## Polaris425

sub


----------



## bayou_boy_22

way


----------



## Polaris425

sucks (haha.. just kidding)

My real word:

Train


----------



## bayou_boy_22

track


----------



## Eight

car


----------



## Polaris425

seat


----------



## Big D

cushion


----------



## bruteforce504

soft


----------



## 2010Bruterider

serve


----------



## swampthing

yourself!


----------



## Polaris425

myself


----------



## bayou_boy_22

me.


----------



## Notevenclose

I..


----------



## Coolwizard

eye


----------



## Polaris425

glasses


----------



## oldmanbrute

sun


----------



## Coolwizard

tea


----------



## Polaris425

sweet


----------



## swampthing

leaf:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

tobacco


----------



## Coolwizard

Smoke


----------



## oldmanbrute

(d) ham


----------



## Eight

lunch


----------



## Big D

nooner


----------



## joemel

quick


----------



## Polaris425

sand


----------



## bayou_boy_22

trap


----------



## joemel

hog


----------



## polaris800

hunter


----------



## Coolwizard

deer


----------



## BlackBeast

sausage


----------



## oldmanbrute

patty


----------



## joemel

cow


----------



## BlackBeast

Cheeseburger


----------



## swampthing

Bacon! :rockn:


----------



## Big D

tomatoe


----------



## Eight

buns


----------



## Polaris425

tomato buns? um.... ok...

Buns = Hair


----------



## joemel

afro


----------



## Polaris425

sheen


----------



## KMKjr

Martin


----------



## Eight

Guitar


----------



## swampthing

hero


----------



## Big D

super


----------



## Eight

horrible


----------



## oldmanbrute

accident


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bad


----------



## hondarecoveryman

luck


----------



## brutemike

none (ITP)


----------



## Big D

plenty


----------



## KMKjr

alot


----------



## oldmanbrute

lance


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Drain


----------



## KMKjr

sink


----------



## Eight

float


----------



## Big D

swim


----------



## hondarecoveryman

tread


----------



## brutemike

tire


----------



## swampthing

Outlaws


----------



## Coolwizard

inlaws


----------



## Big D

family


----------



## bayou_boy_22

time


----------



## oldmanbrute

clobbering


----------



## joemel

stars


----------



## Coolwizard

rock


----------



## oldmanbrute

city


----------



## Big D

skyline


----------



## BlackBeast

clouds


----------



## KMKjr

rain


----------



## oldmanbrute

man


----------



## KMKjr

show


----------



## Eight

shine


----------



## Coolwizard

moon


----------



## Polaris425

rock


----------



## Eight

hard


----------



## oldmanbrute

ship


----------



## swampthing

shape


----------



## joemel

square


----------



## Big D

dance


----------



## KMKjr

lap


----------



## Polaris425

band


----------



## KMKjr

rubber

(and I don't get lap - band.....lol)


----------



## walker

condem


----------



## KMKjr

trojan 

(BTW, what's a comdEm? If that ******* for more than one...lol)


----------



## oldmanbrute

probation (USC)


----------



## Polaris425

paroll

(lap-band) is a form of surgery, they put the band around your stomach & fill it w/ fluid, keeps you from eating as much. Safer alternative to the stomach staple.


----------



## swampthing

violation :saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425

traffic


----------



## swampthing

circle


----------



## walker

jerk


----------



## KMKjr

off


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> paroll
> 
> (lap-band) is a form of surgery, they put the band around your stomach & fill it w/ fluid, keeps you from eating as much. Safer alternative to the stomach staple.


Fancy schoolin' words.


----------



## Big D

mosquito


----------



## bruteforce504

spray


----------



## KMKjr

nine


----------



## 08GreenBrute

lives


----------



## swampthing

double


----------



## NMKawierider

Trouble


----------



## KMKjr

(board) game


----------



## Coolwizard

face


----------



## KMKjr

poker


----------



## Eight

vegas


----------



## KMKjr

gamble


----------



## Eight

bet


----------



## Polaris425

win


----------



## oldmanbrute

awards (B-E-T)


----------



## joemel

emmy


----------



## bruteforce504

lou


----------



## KMKjr

harris


----------



## Eight

harry


----------



## oldmanbrute

potter


----------



## bruteforce504

movie


----------



## walker

theatre


----------



## swampthing

screen


----------



## bruteforce504

drug


----------



## phreebsd

charge


----------



## Coolwizard

credit


----------



## kawa650

limit


----------



## Polaris425

maximum


----------



## Coolwizard

sentence


----------



## Polaris425

period


----------



## Eight

end


----------



## oldmanbrute

zone


----------



## bayou_boy_22

pay


----------



## joemel

load


----------



## swampthing

free


----------



## Eight

welfare


----------



## Coolwizard

abuse


----------



## oldmanbrute

spouse


----------



## Polaris425

Marriage


----------



## kawa650

DDDforse

(divorce)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

alimony


----------



## swampthing

payments :aargh4:


----------



## joemel

forever


----------



## Big D

waiting


----------



## swampthing

room


----------



## oldmanbrute

mate


----------



## bruteforce504

Australian


----------



## swampthing

outback


----------



## oldmanbrute

barbie


----------



## KMKjr

doll


----------



## swampthing

parts


----------



## 08GreenBrute

department


----------



## Eight

store


----------



## KMKjr

liquor


----------



## walker

hang


----------



## skid

nail


----------



## Possum

hammer


----------



## walker

handle


----------



## bruteforce504

grip


----------



## Possum

gloves


----------



## BlackBeast

leather


----------



## KMKjr

chaps


----------



## oldmanbrute

chaps-tick


----------



## Polaris425

burts (burts bee's, man thats good stuff.)


----------



## KMKjr

& Ernie


----------



## Polaris425

cartoon


----------



## KMKjr

Simpsons


----------



## phreebsd

The


----------



## oldmanbrute

End (close tread now....j/k)


----------



## bruiser quad

beginning


----------



## Possum

new


----------



## bayou_boy_22

old


----------



## bruteforce504

worn


----------



## DTX

out


----------



## oldmanbrute

jeans


----------



## swampthing

blue


----------



## trailman412

Eyes


----------



## Stogi

ball


----------



## Polaris425

Basket


----------



## Big D

weave


----------



## swampthing

hair


----------



## BlackBeast

bald


----------



## walker

head


----------



## phreebsd

shot


----------



## Polaris425

gun


----------



## Big D

rubber-band (see I learn  )


----------



## Eight

newspaper


----------



## Coolwizard

column


----------



## oldmanbrute

termite


----------



## kawa650

Wood


----------



## BlackBeast

raft


----------



## phreebsd

river


----------



## Coolwizard

rat


----------



## BlackBeast

snake


----------



## bruteforce504

bite


----------



## oldmanbrute

over


----------



## Coolwizard

under


----------



## trailman412

cover


----------



## walker

brother


----------



## oldmanbrute

in-law


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Married


----------



## Eight

lockdown


----------



## oldmanbrute

prison


----------



## swampthing

sentence


----------



## KMKjr

words


----------



## Possum

letters


----------



## Eight

numbers


----------



## bruteforce504

count


----------



## Possum

cells (white blood cell count lol)


----------



## swampthing

stem


----------



## Possum

flower


----------



## swampthing

wilted


----------



## NMKawierider

down


----------



## 08GreenBrute

out


----------



## walker

side


----------



## Polaris425

Top


----------



## jctgumby

spin


----------



## swampthing

table


----------



## KMKjr

leg


----------



## makindue

foot.


----------



## NMKawierider

Brake


----------



## Coolwizard

pad


----------



## Polaris425

landing


----------



## NMKawierider

Crash


----------



## bruiser quad

accident


----------



## KMKjr

pregnancy


----------



## 2010Bruterider

armegeddon


----------



## KMKjr

marriage


----------



## swampthing

false


----------



## Coolwizard

Prophet


----------



## KMKjr

religion


----------



## bruiser quad

opinion


----------



## Polaris425

personal


----------



## KMKjr

trainer


----------



## Big D

cross


----------



## Possum

country


----------



## phreebsd

fried


----------



## kawa650

pickles


----------



## jctgumby

dill


----------



## swampthing

weed


----------



## 08GreenBrute

killer


----------



## Big D

smile


----------



## BlackBeast

teeth


----------



## Big D

braces


----------



## BlackBeast

straighten


----------



## Polaris425

out


----------



## Big D

house


----------



## 2010Bruterider

warming


----------



## Polaris425

gift (triple word score for me! :bigok: )


----------



## phreebsd

wrap


----------



## Possum

tortilla


----------



## Polaris425

corn


----------



## Mr Mayor

holio (good luck next guy)


----------



## Polaris425

Ok definately do NOT google that................

Hola (as in the spanish hello)


----------



## Possum

^^haha

bye (opposite for hello lol)


----------



## Big D

later (as in "see ya")


----------



## Mr Mayor

*Alligator*

(Cornholio = Beavis n Butthead skit.. what the heck does YOUR Google say?? Know what, nevermind)


----------



## bruteforce504

boots


----------



## swampthing

rubber


----------



## Mr Mayor

cement


----------



## kawa650

truck


----------



## bruteforce504

monster


----------



## swampthing

energy


----------



## Polaris425

drink


----------



## Mr Mayor

h20


----------



## BlackBeast

waterboy


----------



## Polaris425

adam


----------



## bruiser quad

eve


----------



## phreebsd

christmas


----------



## Polaris425

present


----------



## walker

past


----------



## Coolwizard

future


----------



## BlackBeast

generation


----------



## Polaris425

*X* 

:rockn:


----------



## Big D

kiss


----------



## Polaris425

gene


----------



## Possum

DNA


----------



## bruteforce504

clone


----------



## Coolwizard

double


----------



## Possum

burger (double cheese haha)


----------



## Big D

barbeque


----------



## BlackBeast

ribs


----------



## Big D

tickle


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Me.


----------



## KMKjr

elmo


----------



## Big D

saint (ya gotta be old to get this link)


----------



## bruiser quad

sinner


----------



## brutemike

obama


----------



## Coolwizard

idiot


----------



## swampthing

leader


----------



## KMKjr

follower


----------



## swampthing

political


----------



## jctgumby

crook


----------



## bruteforce504

thief


----------



## Big D

bandit


----------



## swampthing

masked


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Man


----------



## bruteforce504

Women


----------



## Coolwizard

Beautiful


----------



## bruiser quad

disaster


----------



## Polaris425

Tornado


----------



## swampthing

alley


----------



## Polaris425

cat


----------



## Big D

cheshire


----------



## swampthing

cheese


----------



## BlackBeast

mouse


----------



## 08GreenBrute

hunt


----------



## swampthing

deer


----------



## bruteforce504

Sausage


----------



## Coolwizard

biscuit


----------



## swampthing

tea


----------



## Big D

bag


----------



## Polaris425

BBWAAAHAHAHAHAHA Well we all know whats on YOUR mind D.


Suitcase


----------



## oldmanbrute

over-stuffed


----------



## swampthing

turkey


----------



## NMKawierider

Buzzard


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> BBWAAAHAHAHAHAHA Well we all know whats on YOUR mind D.
> 
> 
> Suitcase


what???? :newangel: What word would YOU have followed with 

...back to the game - following buzzard is the new word.....

old


----------



## Polaris425

new


----------



## bruteforce504

Bruteforce:rockn:


----------



## oldmanbrute

DOMINATER


----------



## swampthing

hole


----------



## BlackBeast

mud


----------



## 08GreenBrute

love


----------



## bruteforce504

hate


----------



## swampthing

relationships


----------



## Polaris425

expensive


----------



## bruteforce504

can-am


----------



## Polaris425

POWER


----------



## BlackBeast

KAWASAKI


----------



## Coolwizard

V-Twin


----------



## stuntgod

Harley


----------



## swampthing

forever :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

young


----------



## Coolwizard

guns


----------



## KMKjr

N' Roses


----------



## Polaris425

band (woooo triple word score for jon again!!! :rockn: )


----------



## oldmanbrute

wedding


----------



## bruteforce504

ceremony


----------



## oldmanbrute

awards


----------



## trailman412

show


----------



## dramey

car


----------



## kylej1291

fast


----------



## bruteforce504

Speed


----------



## KMKjr

Amphetamines


----------



## Polaris425

drugs


----------



## Coolwizard

Rehab


----------



## Mr Mayor

Lohan


----------



## Polaris425

jail


----------



## Coolwizard

bait


----------



## swampthing

master


----------



## bruteforce504

Lock


----------



## Polaris425

key


----------



## oldmanbrute

largo


----------



## BlackBeast

firearm


----------



## Polaris425

Sig


----------



## stuntgod

sauer


----------



## Polaris425

.45


----------



## Coolwizard

caliber


----------



## oldmanbrute

Dodge


----------



## Polaris425

.

*RAM*


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Truck


----------



## bruteforce504

monster


----------



## swampthing

swamp


----------



## trailman412

land


----------



## bruteforce504

acre


----------



## Big D

Green (uh oh, am I dating myself again??)


----------



## Polaris425

^ HAHA!! I bet it was funny watching that dubbed in canadian  :bigok:


Money


----------



## oldmanbrute

pit


----------



## BlackBeast

bbq


----------



## Coolwizard

pork


----------



## oldmanbrute

sausage


----------



## Polaris425

link


----------



## bruteforce504

together


----------



## Big D

Stuck


----------



## BlackBeast

polaris


----------



## Polaris425

Ranger


----------



## Big D

forrest (Hey P are you and I the only ones on line right now??)


----------



## BlackBeast

gump


----------



## oldmanbrute

Jenny


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Craig


----------



## trailman412

Biggio


----------



## BlackBeast

Houston


----------



## oldmanbrute

Sam


----------



## Coolwizard

Uncle


----------



## Big D

Cracker


----------



## swampthing

bone


----------



## bruteforce504

dog


----------



## Big D

beg


----------



## swampthing

spouse :nutkick:


----------



## Shrek37

BILL


----------



## Possum

rights


----------



## oldmanbrute

water


----------



## bruteforce504

Thirsty


----------



## swampthing

hydrate


----------



## Polaris425

Gatorade


----------



## Big D

athlete


----------



## oldmanbrute

student


----------



## bruteforce504

teacher


----------



## swampthing

pet


----------



## Coolwizard

snake


----------



## bruteforce504

Anaconda


----------



## Polaris425

jungle


----------



## coxs2007

RAMBO


----------



## swampthing

movie


----------



## bruteforce504

Popcorn


----------



## oldmanbrute

chicken


----------



## trailman412

fingers


----------



## BlackBeast

missing


----------



## bruiser quad

link


----------



## Coolwizard

chain


----------



## oldmanbrute

gang


----------



## Polaris425

mob


----------



## bruteforce504

Italian


----------



## Big D

restaurant


----------



## swampthing

style


----------



## walker

inn


----------



## bruteforce504

Days


----------



## BlackBeast

Nights


----------



## Big D

armour (I know it's the other knight/night, but....)


----------



## oldmanbrute

hotdogs


----------



## Big D

ummm how does hotdog relate to armour....just curious


anyway....following hotdogs......


BUNS


----------



## blue beast

Big D said:


> ummm how does hotdog relate to armour....just curious
> 
> 
> anyway....following hotdogs......
> 
> 
> BUNS


 armour is a brand name


hamburger


----------



## trailman412

fries


----------



## bruteforce504

french


----------



## Coolwizard

kiss


----------



## Polaris425

Prince (name of his song.. )


----------



## oldmanbrute

Big D said:


> ummm how does hotdog relate to armour....


 
you NEVER heard the Armour hotdog jingle?





 



ok..._Prince..._*Albert*



*.*


----------



## Big D

nah....we're deprived up here I guess 
following Albert


Fat


----------



## Coolwizard

boy


----------



## bruteforce504

man


----------



## Big D

gingerbread


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good


----------



## Big D

evil


----------



## trailman412

kenivel


----------



## bruteforce504

stuntman


----------



## rowdy-outty

ambulance


----------



## swampthing

attendant


----------



## BlackBeast

flight


----------



## Polaris425

operations


----------



## KMKjr

knee


----------



## Polaris425

pad


----------



## swampthing

elbow


----------



## GODSMACK

grease


----------



## walker

lube


----------



## Coolwizard

job


----------



## oldmanbrute

gotta


----------



## Polaris425

need


----------



## Big D

dough (knead)


----------



## Polaris425

cash


----------



## bruteforce504

Money


----------



## oldmanbrute

want


----------



## Big D

deserve


----------



## tumbleweed

respect


----------



## oldmanbrute

yourself


----------



## BlackBeast

honor


----------



## Polaris425

medal


----------



## NMKawierider

Heavy


----------



## walker

duty


----------



## Polaris425

truck (3 word score for me again :rockn: )


----------



## bruteforce504

Jacked up:rockn:


----------



## walker

fubared...


----------



## jctgumby

fun :bigok:


----------



## Medic_Up

Excitement


----------



## rowdy-outty

adrenaline


----------



## walker

rush


----------



## jctgumby

band (Rush-Tom Sawyer)


----------



## Big D

group


----------



## Coolwizard

ride


----------



## gpinjason

slow


----------



## Polaris425

poke


----------



## oldmanbrute

honda


----------



## tumbleweed

rules :rockn:


----------



## Big D

break


----------



## oldmanbrute

down


----------



## Medic_Up

Below


----------



## KMKjr

above


----------



## bruteforce504

tower


----------



## walker

trax


----------



## oldmanbrute

railroad


----------



## bruteforce504

Spike


----------



## walker

lee


----------



## oldmanbrute

General


----------



## Coolwizard

Grant


----------



## swampthing

Government :aargh4:


----------



## NMKawierider

Intervention (They are gett'n way too good at that)


----------



## walker

druggie


----------



## bruteforce504

Addict


----------



## swampthing

Mud


----------



## Swamp Star

Dirty


----------



## filthyredneck

Brute


----------



## jctgumby

awesome


----------



## filthyredneck

adventure


----------



## bruteforce504

journey


----------



## filthyredneck

lifelong


----------



## Polaris425

sentance


----------



## bruteforce504

Period


----------



## Big D

exclamation


----------



## Polaris425

point


----------



## bruteforce504

Fingers


----------



## oldmanbrute

sticky


----------



## bruiser quad

panties


----------



## 2010Bruterider

yummy


----------



## Big D

tummy (careful guys - this is a family thread )


----------



## oldmanbrute

tuck


----------



## Coolwizard

nip


----------



## KMKjr

bite


----------



## tumbleweed

dog


----------



## KMKjr

beagle


----------



## Big D

ears


----------



## walker

nose


----------



## bruteforce504

Pick


----------



## Polaris425

guitar


----------



## Big D

strum


----------



## Coolwizard

chord


----------



## walker

cable


----------



## bruteforce504

Television


----------



## swampthing

repair


----------



## Polaris425

man (tripple word score again!!! WHOOO!)


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> man (tripple word score again!!! WHOOO!)


actually quadruple word score..........


cave




.


----------



## Big D

bat


----------



## Coolwizard

ball


----------



## KMKjr

base


----------



## Polaris425

oldmanbrute said:


> actually quadruple word score..........


You're Right!!! :rockn:


Miltary


----------



## oldmanbrute

brat


----------



## Polaris425

sister :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

twisted


----------



## Big D

warped


----------



## walker

tour


----------



## bruteforce504

bus


----------



## Polaris425

greyhound


----------



## oldmanbrute

racing


----------



## Coolwizard

heart


----------



## Polaris425

beat


----------



## oldmanbrute

TIDE! (Gator fan here, lol)


----------



## Polaris425

Champions.


----------



## walker

again .. bwhahahahahaah


----------



## Polaris425

multiple


----------



## bruteforce504

times


----------



## Coolwizard

good


----------



## Polaris425

better


----------



## Big D

best (hey, do I get a triple word score for that too??)


----------



## Coolwizard

man (looks like a triple score to me)


----------



## Big D

groom


----------



## Polaris425

bride


----------



## walker

censored ....bwhahahahaha


----------



## oldmanbrute

walker said:


> censored ....bwhahahahaha


 
_You mean_..... consummate


----------



## Big D

broth


----------



## Big D

broth


----------



## 2010Bruterider

stock


----------



## phreebsd

chicken


----------



## gpinjason

Egg


----------



## walker

saminila .. however you spell it ..lol


----------



## filthyredneck

poison


----------



## swampthing

rat


----------



## bruteforce504

dead


----------



## Coolwizard

end


----------



## filthyredneck

blunt


----------



## walker

force


----------



## oldmanbrute

lethal


----------



## Big D

weapon


----------



## swampthing

conceiled


----------



## Coolwizard

hidden


----------



## bruteforce504

Camoflauged


----------



## oldmanbrute

waders


----------



## Possum

water


----------



## triston

computer


----------



## Eight

nerd


----------



## phreebsd

herd


----------



## swampthing

goat


----------



## walker

roper


----------



## phreebsd

calf


----------



## Coolwizard

leg


----------



## Polaris425

drumstick


----------



## filthyredneck

instrument


----------



## swampthing

medical


----------



## oldmanbrute

panel


----------



## ARBIGHORN

door


----------



## filthyredneck

knob


----------



## Polaris425

creek (real place google it.. haha)


----------



## filthyredneck

Copiah


----------



## BlackBeast

ride


----------



## filthyredneck

hard


----------



## Polaris425

soft


----------



## filthyredneck

mud


----------



## Polaris425

honey's (if you never checked out their website google it...)


----------



## filthyredneck

college


----------



## Polaris425

professors


----------



## oldmanbrute

liberals


----------



## walker

democrats


----------



## bruteforce504

republicans


----------



## Polaris425

americans


----------



## filthyredneck

United States


----------



## walker

america


----------



## filthyredneck

flag


----------



## Polaris425

salute


----------



## walker

respect


----------



## filthyredneck

Elders


----------



## Polaris425

cougers :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

temptation:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

last


----------



## Polaris425

stand


----------



## oldmanbrute

lemon-aid


----------



## ARBIGHORN

Sweet-Tea


----------



## Polaris425

Milo's


----------



## Eight

place


----------



## Polaris425

my.


----------



## filthyredneck

dream


----------



## bruteforce504

Weaver


----------



## filthyredneck

Scope (for a gun)


----------



## gpinjason

sniper


----------



## filthyredneck

target


----------



## walker

obama .... o i mean practice ..bwhahahahah


----------



## Polaris425

joke


----------



## Big D

practical


----------



## Swamp Star

29.5's


----------



## Eight

dirty dueces.


----------



## oldmanbrute

wild


----------



## filthyredneck

child


----------



## Coolwizard

problem


----------



## Big D

solution


----------



## triston

kid...iam a kid!!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute

rock


----------



## phreebsd

oldmanbrute said:


> rock


Salt


----------



## gpinjason

phreebsd said:


> Salt


pepper


----------



## phreebsd

corn


----------



## gpinjason

pop


----------



## phreebsd

rock


----------



## gpinjason

roll


----------



## phreebsd

Yeast


----------



## Polaris425

logans (roll---yeast---logans)


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> logans (roll---yeast---logans)


_trying for another triple? _
lets move the 's' to the front and make it.....

slogan


----------



## phreebsd

Product


----------



## triston

:fart:


----------



## oldmanbrute

recall


----------



## Eight

toyota


----------



## walker

nissan


----------



## phreebsd

Titan


----------



## swampthing

Teen


----------



## Big D

burger


----------



## Coolwizard

joint


----------



## oldmanbrute

compound


----------



## Big D

wart................... (compound - W)


----------



## walker

frog


----------



## swampthing

legs


----------



## Polaris425

hairy


----------



## trailman412

back


----------



## filthyredneck

silver


----------



## Polaris425

medalian


----------



## filthyredneck

olympic


----------



## gpinjason

torch


----------



## Polaris425

light


----------



## filthyredneck

sun


----------



## gpinjason

burn


----------



## phreebsd

chips

(my daughter calls spicy doritos "burn chips" cause they're too burny)


----------



## filthyredneck

wood


----------



## gpinjason

:haha: that's cute! 

potato


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Cannon


----------



## filthyredneck

ball


----------



## monsterbrute750

Bearing


----------



## Polaris425

sea


----------



## monsterbrute750

monkeys


----------



## oldmanbrute

spider


----------



## swampthing

webs


----------



## gpinjason

internet


----------



## bruteforce504

Software


----------



## walker

hardware


----------



## filthyredneck

store


----------



## meangreen360

front


----------



## swampthing

view


----------



## meangreen360

paper


----------



## Polaris425

Toilet


----------



## meangreen360

bowl


----------



## Polaris425

Cleaner (tripple score!! :bigok: )


----------



## Big D

pipe


----------



## monsterbrute750

he,he,he.....I'll be good...
Wrench................:flames:


----------



## Polaris425

craftsman


----------



## Coolwizard

sears


----------



## walker

point


----------



## monsterbrute750

less


----------



## Polaris425

than


----------



## Big D

equal (school's starting....thinking of math)


----------



## bruteforce504

Same


----------



## monsterbrute750

different


----------



## Polaris425

strokes


----------



## ThaMule

four


----------



## monsterbrute750

wheeler .....:rockn:


----------



## Eight

dirty


----------



## bruiser quad

girl


----------



## monsterbrute750

friend


----------



## Polaris425

forever


----------



## bruteforce504

eternity


----------



## plow0

life


----------



## swampthing

sentence


----------



## Big D

paragraph


----------



## BlackBeast

book


----------



## GODSMACK

worm


----------



## Polaris425

fishing


----------



## Big D

boat


----------



## Polaris425

Triton


----------



## monsterbrute750

V8.
...


----------



## filthyredneck

engine


----------



## 2010Bruterider

# 9


----------



## swampthing

Slipknot (Craig Jones)


----------



## oldmanbrute

rope


----------



## Big D

tow


----------



## swampthing

truck


----------



## Coolwizard

bed


----------



## bruteforce504

matress


----------



## NMKawierider

Firm


----------



## oldmanbrute

law


----------



## BlackBeast

Police


----------



## jctgumby

Force


----------



## swampthing

BRUTE!:rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard

Kawasaki


----------



## bruteforce504

modded


----------



## Eight

fast


----------



## walker

furious


----------



## Big D

drifting


----------



## bruteforce504

Sliding


----------



## Polaris425

down


----------



## bruteforce504

Hill


----------



## Big D

climb


----------



## Polaris425

up.


----------



## Big D

seven


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

DUST (SEVENDUST):rockn:


----------



## walker

wierd


----------



## Polaris425

odd


----------



## filthyredneck

ball


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

SACK


----------



## filthyredneck

Your wrong for that one Driller


Lunch


----------



## Eight

break


----------



## walker

time


----------



## phreebsd

machine


----------



## Polaris425

ery (machinery) hahah just kidding.

micro (anyone else remember them? I wonder if I still have any in my matchbox car box...)


----------



## GODSMACK

meter


----------



## oldmanbrute

reader


----------



## filthyredneck

book


----------



## walker

library


----------



## jctgumby

card


----------



## Polaris425

game


----------



## swampthing

head


----------



## phreebsd

cheese


----------



## jctgumby

wheel


----------



## Big D

ferris


----------



## Polaris425

bueller


----------



## bruteforce504

Character


----------



## phreebsd

flaw


----------



## Polaris425

vise


----------



## Eight

wrench


----------



## BlackBeast

pipe


----------



## bruteforce504

Lift


----------



## jctgumby

kit (haha triple word score!!!)


----------



## Polaris425

Hasselhoff (and if you can match those two... Ur not american!)


----------



## Big D

Michael (I loved that show!!!)


----------



## jctgumby

angel


----------



## Big D

snow


----------



## Polaris425

cone


----------



## bruiser quad

head


----------



## Polaris425

movie


----------



## filthyredneck

theater


----------



## oldmanbrute

ticket


----------



## Swamp Star

police


----------



## filthyredneck

strobes


----------



## Big D

disco


----------



## Coolwizard

ball


----------



## burns

party


----------



## oldmanbrute

pooper


----------



## Eight

police


----------



## jctgumby

car


----------



## rowdy-outty

siren


----------



## oldmanbrute

pole-least


----------



## rowdy-outty

WHAT


----------



## bruiser quad

YEAH ! ! !


----------



## oldmanbrute

police.....pole-least...


----------



## filthyredneck

PIGS -:rockn:


----------



## rowdy-outty

oldmanbrute said:


> police.....pole-least...


LMAO, you got me on that one! now I feel like an idiot. :brick:


----------



## bruteforce504

Bacon


----------



## Polaris425

tasty


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

TREAT


----------



## oldmanbrute

doggie


----------



## Polaris425

bag


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

PLASTIC


----------



## oldmanbrute

fork


----------



## bruteforce504

spoon


----------



## tumbleweed

silver


----------



## rowdy-outty

bullet


----------



## bruteforce504

Train


----------



## filthyredneck

tracks


----------



## Coolwizard

Deer


----------



## 03maxpower

meat


----------



## Big D

grinder


----------



## filthyredneck

Dewalt


----------



## bruteforce504

Powertool


----------



## Polaris425

saw


----------



## oldmanbrute

jig


----------



## Eight

jug


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

B O O B


----------



## oldmanbrute

tube


----------



## filthyredneck

test


----------



## cmills

drug


----------



## Polaris425

user


----------



## Laekcim

guide


----------



## Eight

hunt


----------



## bruteforce504

deer


----------



## Polaris425

sausage


----------



## Coolwizard

pork


----------



## BlackBeast

bacon


----------



## oldmanbrute

slab


----------



## filthyredneck

concrete


----------



## monsterbrute750

jungle


----------



## Polaris425

book (remember the story?) lol


----------



## gpinjason

shelf


----------



## Eight

wall


----------



## gpinjason

brick


----------



## phreebsd

house


----------



## dirtydog

party


----------



## oldmanbrute

animal


----------



## tumbleweed

cracker


----------



## dirtydog

jack


----------



## filthyredneck

Jill


----------



## walker

hill


----------



## Coolwizard

climb


----------



## rowdy-outty

compatition


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

RACE


----------



## bruteforce504

Pit


----------



## tumbleweed

stop


----------



## filthyredneck

go!


----------



## Polaris425

fast


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

BALL


----------



## kawa650

foot


----------



## bruiser quad

long


----------



## oldmanbrute

weiner


----------



## Polaris425

dog


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

CORN


----------



## filthyredneck

sour (for hog huntin)


----------



## Coolwizard

kraut


----------



## Polaris425

german


----------



## oldmanbrute

shepherd


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

NOMAD


----------



## Polaris425

hippy


----------



## filthyredneck

tie dye!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750

shirt


----------



## filthyredneck

wet


----------



## walker

contest


----------



## hondarider3

Winner


----------



## monsterbrute750

loser


----------



## Polaris425

movie (losers, was actually pretty good if you havnt seen it)


----------



## oldmanbrute

credits


----------



## hondarider3

high school (i am talking about high school credits if u r wondering


----------



## phreebsd

dance


----------



## hondarider3

girl


----------



## phreebsd

power


----------



## filthyredneck

unlimited


----------



## Polaris425

infinity


----------



## BlackBeast

universe


----------



## bruiser quad

Masters (of the)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Puppets


----------



## hondarider3

ventriliquist (dont think i spelled it right, but u get the idea


----------



## bruiser quad

Achmed! (the dead terrorist!)


----------



## hondarider3

jeff dunham


----------



## filthyredneck

Walter (the grumpy old man)


----------



## hondarider3

hate (walter hates his wife, and just bout everything else)


----------



## filthyredneck

dislike


----------



## BlackBeast

mushrooms


----------



## Big D

stuffed (yummmm)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Jalepenos


----------



## Coolwizard

peppers (2 points)


----------



## hondarider3

HOT


----------



## Polaris425

tamale


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Tequila


----------



## Coolwizard

sunrise


----------



## hondarider3

sundown


----------



## Polaris425

dusk


----------



## hondarider3

dawn


----------



## oldmanbrute

(of the) dead


----------



## hondarider3

zombie


----------



## bruiser quad

thriller


----------



## Eight

killer


----------



## hondarider3

death


----------



## Eight

black


----------



## hondarider3

white


----------



## oldmanbrute

lightning


----------



## hondarider3

thunder


----------



## WAY BAD

thighs


----------



## phreebsd

Chicken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

Wings (Hooters Style...)


----------



## WAY BAD

eating


----------



## filthyredneck

sleeping


----------



## meangreen360

bag


----------



## filthyredneck

burlap


----------



## bruiser quad

sack


----------



## Polaris425

lunch


----------



## WAY BAD

time


----------



## BlackBeast

nap


----------



## phreebsd

Sack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Full


----------



## oldmanbrute

plenty


----------



## filthyredneck

excess


----------



## oldmanbrute

-ive


----------



## WAY BAD

power


----------



## KMKjr

rangers


----------



## filthyredneck

park


----------



## hondarider3

atv


----------



## KMKjr

Kawasaki! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Beast!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Outlander! (lol, as in my can am outlander!!)


----------



## walker

expensive ... don't ask me how i know


----------



## oldmanbrute

repair


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE

Honda


----------



## Eight

girley (girl-lee)


----------



## WAY BAD

ride


----------



## Polaris425

horse


----------



## bruteforce504

Stable


----------



## KMKjr

relationship


----------



## oldmanbrute

economy........(some day)


----------



## filthyredneck

poor


----------



## KMKjr

rich


----------



## ARBIGHORN

wealthy


----------



## oldmanbrute

lawsuit


----------



## filthyredneck

expensive


----------



## bruteforce504

high-end


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Tall


----------



## WAY BAD

Woman


----------



## BigBruteSteve

needy


----------



## Coolwizard

high-maintenance


----------



## KMKjr

wife


----------



## swampthing

stress


----------



## 2010Bruterider

emphasize


----------



## Polaris425

inflection (yeah.. thats right.. little bit of that book learning coming out.. haha)


----------



## Coolwizard

intonation (me big smart too ...lol)


----------



## Polaris425

bigger smart than me I had to look it up!!

pronunciation


----------



## oldmanbrute

(southern) draw


----------



## filthyredneck

northern


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yankee


----------



## Big D

Canadian....eh


----------



## filthyredneck

Bacon.... man I love that stuff!!!


----------



## meangreen360

sandwhich {with mayo}


----------



## ARBIGHORN

Club


----------



## Polaris425

Billy


----------



## oldmanbrute

beer (ex-pres. Carter's brother.....remember that one)


----------



## monsterbrute750

cold [ beer ]


----------



## KMKjr

winter


----------



## oldmanbrute

rye


----------



## filthyredneck

grain


----------



## phreebsd

Fed


----------



## hondarider3

nevermind...lol


----------



## oldmanbrute

Ex.


----------



## Polaris425

wife


----------



## monsterbrute750

girlfriend


----------



## tumbleweed

headache


----------



## Eight

drivethru


----------



## Big D

drive-in


----------



## Eight

Sonic


----------



## KMKjr

(the) hedgehog


----------



## swampthing

SEGA


----------



## oldmanbrute

Wii


----------



## KMKjr

little


----------



## filthyredneck

shrimp


----------



## 2010Bruterider

cocktail


----------



## brutemike

lounge


----------



## filthyredneck

teacher's


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

PET


----------



## oldmanbrute

poop


----------



## Coolwizard

nasty


----------



## 08GreenBrute

dirty


----------



## bruiser quad

mouth


----------



## oldmanbrute

ulcer


----------



## BlackBeast

annoying


----------



## oldmanbrute

(kawi oil) seals


----------



## KMKjr

Navy


----------



## monsterbrute750

blue


----------



## Big D

sad


----------



## filthyredneck

Happy!:bigok:


----------



## Coolwizard

hour


----------



## Polaris425

Five (o'clock)


----------



## Eight

Somewhere


----------



## KMKjr

nowhere


----------



## oldmanbrute

dead-end


----------



## KMKjr

road


----------



## bruteforce504

dirt


----------



## KMKjr

bag


----------



## oldmanbrute

goody


----------



## filthyredneck

two-shoes ....(goodie two shoes)


----------



## KMKjr

pair


----------



## Polaris425

pear


----------



## brutemike

apple


----------



## KMKjr

MacIntosh


----------



## bruiser quad

pc .


----------



## Big D

valve 
(I still can't understand why everyone says PCV valve...doesn't the "V" stand for valve??)


----------



## Eight

cummins


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> valve
> (I still can't understand why everyone says PCV valve...doesn't the "V" stand for valve??)


No, the V stands for "ventilation"


----------



## KMKjr

Eight said:


> cummins


Dodge (or crap....lol )


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> No, the V stands for "ventilation"


cool I didn't know that. Learned something new

duck ( to follow dodge)


----------



## Polaris425

quack


----------



## Coolwizard

doctor


----------



## Polaris425

Love (*Sings* They Call Me Doctor Luuuvvvvvv)


----------



## 03dsglightning

Hate ?


----------



## KMKjr

wife


----------



## swampthing

Tumor


----------



## KMKjr

brain


----------



## tumbleweed

hair


----------



## oldmanbrute

doo


----------



## Big D

style


----------



## filthyredneck

fashion


----------



## bruiser quad

designer


----------



## KMKjr

couture


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Handbag (had to look that one up)


----------



## Polaris425

toolbag


----------



## KMKjr

wrench


----------



## oldmanbrute

ankle (operation game)


----------



## bruiser quad

reconstruction


----------



## Polaris425

surgery


----------



## monsterbrute750

plastic


----------



## bayou_boy_22

toy


----------



## Polaris425

car


----------



## monsterbrute750

truck


----------



## Big D

monster


----------



## tumbleweed

scary


----------



## KMKjr

spice


And BTW, she's hot too.


----------



## Coolwizard

old (old spice)


----------



## KMKjr

blue










Funny azz movie!!


----------



## Polaris425

Your my Boy Blue!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha



_Sky_


----------



## KMKjr

Nina

And BTW.....they are kinda hot too!


----------



## Polaris425

who are they?

Pinta


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> who are they?
> 
> Pinta






http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/NinaSky/Move-Ya-Body--2167104;_ylt=ArN1hXCre0U8wr7bpyt79LDesyUv




And WTF is a pinta?</EMBED>


----------



## Polaris425

nina, pinta, & santa-maria

came with the mayflower. columbus. 1842 all that jazz. Oh thats right, your canadian........... American History :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> nina, pinta, & santa-maria
> 
> came with the mayflower. columbus. 1842 all that jazz. Oh thats right, your canadian........... American History :bigok:


So:

boat or ship


----------



## Polaris425

If you say Ship

I'll say



Rudder


----------



## 2010Bruterider

And if you say Boat, I'll say Launch


----------



## Polaris425

I thought we were playing off rudder............................ :34:

Launch = 

Shuttle.


----------



## Big D

birdie (as in badminton)


----------



## Polaris425

what the hell does that have to do with shuttle?


Fly


----------



## monsterbrute750

wheel


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> what the hell does that have to do with shuttle?


a birdie is a shuttlecock 





monsterbrute750 said:


> wheel


cheese


----------



## monsterbrute750

He beat me to it ....
cheese-head


----------



## KMKjr

packer


Get ready to edit the next one!


----------



## Polaris425

GreenBay :bigok:


----------



## 03dsglightning

Quiet


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

loud


----------



## 03dsglightning

Muzzy pro


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

exhaust


----------



## Polaris425

valve


----------



## monsterbrute750

job


----------



## oldmanbrute

fair


----------



## Coolwizard

county


----------



## Eight

mounty


----------



## tumbleweed

thingy ? :33:


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> what the hell does that have to do with shuttle?
> 
> 
> Fly


a badminton birdie is really a shuttlecock.

following thingy

DO-DAD


----------



## Coolwizard

thinga-ma-jig


----------



## tumbleweed

*canooder* (valve)


----------



## swampthing

aorta


----------



## Coolwizard

superior vena cava


----------



## Eight

the other one


----------



## KMKjr

heart


----------



## Polaris425

break


----------



## KMKjr

dance


----------



## Coolwizard

club


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sandwich


----------



## Polaris425

turkey


----------



## KMKjr

polaris425
))


----------



## Polaris425

BADASS

:bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

modest


----------



## hondarider3

KMKjr
rockn


----------



## Polaris425

Canadian!!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

bacon


----------



## KMKjr

back


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Draft (you know...the old movie, back draft) lol


----------



## oldmanbrute

beer


----------



## Eight

yeast


----------



## swampthing

bread


----------



## Big D

raisin


----------



## Polaris425

grape :rockn:


----------



## Eight

orange


----------



## Big D

heeeeyyyyyy *KOOLAID*


----------



## swampthing

OH YEAH!


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> heeeeyyyyyy *KOOLAID*


sugar


----------



## hondarider3

coke


----------



## filthyredneck

[and] CROWN


----------



## hondarider3

(actually its crown and coke, but whatever. lol) king


----------



## blue beast

queen


----------



## filthyredneck

Ace


----------



## Polaris425

pilot


----------



## 2010Bruterider

bearing


----------



## hondarider3

wheel


----------



## Polaris425

chrome


----------



## hondarider3

(most of the time chrome is) shiny


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Diamonds


----------



## monsterbrute750

girls


----------



## filthyredneck

divorce


----------



## Polaris425

separate


----------



## oldmanbrute

beds


----------



## KMKjr

sheet


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

SILK


----------



## KMKjr

nightie


----------



## hondarider3

Pajama


----------



## Eight

party


----------



## hondarider3

Birthday


----------



## tumbleweed

suit


----------



## Eight

tie


----------



## hondarider3

shoes


----------



## brutemike

brake


----------



## filthyredneck

pads


----------



## bruiser quad

ceramic


----------



## rillo750i

Tile


----------



## Polaris425

floor


----------



## KMKjr

carpet


----------



## filthyredneck

Vacuum (to clean the carpet)


----------



## KMKjr

cleaner


----------



## Polaris425

chlorox


----------



## filthyredneck

laundry


----------



## KMKjr

washer


----------



## Polaris425

dryer


----------



## Big D

hair


----------



## NMKawierider

Spray


----------



## swampthing

bug


----------



## tumbleweed

june


----------



## KMKjr

Cleaver


----------



## NMKawierider

Beaver..


----------



## Big D

pelt


----------



## KMKjr

fur


----------



## swampthing

trader


----------



## Polaris425

cycle (cycle trader, not sure if ya'll have those magazines up there)


----------



## Coolwizard

vicious


----------



## filthyredneck

gentle (opposite)


----------



## Polaris425

Ben (anyone remember?)


----------



## Coolwizard

Bear


----------



## Polaris425

Grizzley (I Guess someone did rememeber!)


----------



## bennapa55

me!


----------



## Polaris425

Canadian


----------



## Big D

Rockies


----------



## brutemike

mountains


----------



## Polaris425

music (mountain music  )


----------



## swampthing

elevator


----------



## oldmanbrute

express


----------



## Eight

jet


----------



## tumbleweed

fuel :flames:


----------



## KMKjr

rocket


----------



## swampthing

man


----------



## oldmanbrute

super


----------



## bennapa55

swamper


----------



## swampthing

Vampires


----------



## oldmanbrute

suck


----------



## phreebsd

blood


----------



## John Deere

flow


----------



## swampthing

over


----------



## Big D

board


----------



## Eight

chalk


----------



## walker

stalk


----------



## swampthing

corn


----------



## rillo750i

Bread


----------



## Polaris425

sourdough


----------



## bennapa55

rye


----------



## Polaris425

grass


----------



## bennapa55

pot


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Boiler


----------



## bennapa55

room


----------



## bruiser quad

bed


----------



## oldmanbrute

sheeeet


----------



## filthyredneck

quilt


----------



## Polaris425

blanket


----------



## Big D

snow (oh come on...you know it's coming)


----------



## Polaris425

Plow


----------



## KMKjr

Fisher (the brand name)


----------



## tumbleweed

price


----------



## oldmanbrute

less


----------



## swampthing

sense


----------



## Big D

humour


----------



## kawa650

comedian


----------



## swampthing

heckler


----------



## bruiser quad

jack a55


----------



## bennapa55

3d!


----------



## Polaris425

movie


----------



## king05

theatre


----------



## Coolwizard

tickets


----------



## filthyredneck

wrist-bands


----------



## monsterbrute750

mudstock_lol


----------



## Polaris425

shareholder :bigok: get it?


----------



## monsterbrute750

Got it....I'm sure you hold alot of shares in mud...LOL !!!


----------



## Eight

economy


----------



## swampthing

lies


----------



## Polaris425

deceitful


----------



## king05

politician


----------



## monsterbrute750

Government


----------



## king05

control


----------



## Eight

idiot


----------



## KMKjr

American (Green Day song......not an insult...lol)


----------



## Eight

See how it is..lol) Great.


----------



## KMKjr

Eight said:


> See how it is..lol) Great.


(Great = Canada....)













grandmother


----------



## Polaris425

Matriarch


----------



## bennapa55

elephant


----------



## 2010Bruterider

memory


----------



## king05

loss


----------



## monsterbrute750

rights


----------



## king05

bill (as in bill of rights)


----------



## Polaris425

How'd we get elephant from Matriarch? haha.. 


> Bill


Clinton


----------



## king05

Polaris425 said:


> How'd we get elephant from Matriarch? haha..
> 
> wondered that myself
> 
> Clinton


president


----------



## oldmanbrute

former


----------



## Polaris425

Previous


----------



## Eight

gone


----------



## swampthing

left


----------



## Eight

right


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

side


----------



## tumbleweed

curb


----------



## KMKjr

rash


----------



## Big D

diaper


----------



## kawa650

dirty


----------



## Big D

Harry


----------



## filthyredneck

Potter


----------



## KMKjr

*:smokin: marijuana *:smokin:


----------



## phreebsd

Healing


----------



## Polaris425

powers


----------



## king05

austin


----------



## monsterbrute750

City Limits


----------



## king05

music


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Alternative


----------



## king05

rock


----------



## KMKjr

sedimentary


----------



## Polaris425

sampler (my dad designs them)


----------



## KMKjr

food


----------



## Polaris425

chef


----------



## KMKjr

Ramsey


----------



## monsterbrute750

Nathan [ MX and Supercross Rider Nathan Ramsey]


----------



## king05

Lane (actor Nathan Lane)


----------



## KMKjr

bicycle


----------



## king05

pedal


----------



## Polaris425

PUSHERS (pants)


----------



## Coolwizard

Drug


----------



## Polaris425

dealer


----------



## bennapa55

poker


----------



## king05

strip


----------



## bennapa55

pole


----------



## Polaris425

fishing


----------



## king05

tackle


----------



## bennapa55

defence


----------



## KMKjr

forward


----------



## Polaris425

motion


----------



## KMKjr

perpetual


----------



## king05

energizer


----------



## bennapa55

indefinite


----------



## KMKjr

infinity


----------



## monsterbrute750

........and beyond !!


----------



## king05

buzz


----------



## bennapa55

mosquito


----------



## king05

bite


----------



## KMKjr

bits (and bites)


----------



## bennapa55

drill


----------



## filthyredneck

saw


----------



## 2010Bruterider

TOOTH (sawtooth)


----------



## bennapa55

less


----------



## Polaris425

More.


----------



## bennapa55

power


----------



## filthyredneck

electricity


----------



## bennapa55

hybrid


----------



## Polaris425

Ok new rule you can only post a maximum of 2 times per page.

car


----------



## 2010Bruterider

hauler


----------



## 03dsglightning

Hydrogen powered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

toyota


----------



## king05

recall


----------



## gpinjason

total


----------



## king05

Polaris425 said:


> Ok new rule you can only post a maximum of 2 times per page.
> 
> (more rules and regulations-sounds like our government, sbt)
> 
> wreck


----------



## Polaris425

king05 said:


> Polaris425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok new rule you can only post a maximum of 2 times per page.
> 
> (more rules and regulations-sounds like our government, sbt)
> 
> wreck
> 
> 
> 
> was getting tired of seeing the same name every other post all the way down the page. People doing it just to boost their post count. Some rules arnt needed until people start to abuse the system, just like with the "rep points" last week.
> 
> 
> ER (wreckER)
Click to expand...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Is ER a word?

If so, Tow

If not, Carnage


----------



## movingman

accident


----------



## swampthing

crash


----------



## NMKawierider

Landing


----------



## rowdy-outty

Pad


----------



## Big D

helicopter


----------



## KMKjr

pilot


----------



## swampthing

error


----------



## gpinjason

Obama... LOL


----------



## king05

screwed


----------



## filthyredneck

nailed


----------



## KMKjr

hammered 

(had to hold back on that one!!)


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

drunk


----------



## KMKjr

driving


----------



## tumbleweed

reckless


----------



## Eight

crazy


----------



## John Deere

nuts


----------



## Eight

wild


----------



## Big D

rice


----------



## KMKjr

rocket


----------



## king05

fuel


----------



## oldmanbrute

tank


----------



## bruteforce504

army


----------



## filthyredneck

war


----------



## KMKjr

kill


----------



## Polaris425

bill


----------



## KMKjr

power


----------



## king05

brute


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

force


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Coerce


----------



## Big D

twist (arm)


----------



## KMKjr

dance


----------



## swampthing

shoes


----------



## Polaris425

tap


----------



## king05

out


----------



## KMKjr

strike


----------



## Coolwizard

Lucky


----------



## Polaris425

dog


----------



## Eight

bird


----------



## swampthing

word (don't you know)


----------



## oldmanbrute

cuss


----------



## Eight

mad


----------



## tumbleweed

max


----------



## KMKjr

headroom


----------



## 2010Bruterider

MTV


----------



## KMKjr

Much Music


----------



## Eight

Concert


----------



## Coolwizard

pianist


----------



## swampthing

organ


----------



## tumbleweed

donor


----------



## BlackBeast

blood


----------



## kawa650

bank


----------



## Polaris425

roll


----------



## filthyredneck

over


----------



## oldmanbrute

stuffed


----------



## KMKjr

turkey


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

Bone


----------



## KMKjr

dog 

(had to use my filter there!!)


----------



## Big D

collar


----------



## Polaris425

arrest


----------



## Eight

Entertainment


----------



## oldmanbrute

adult


----------



## Eight

explict


----------



## KMKjr

content


----------



## tumbleweed

_Caffeineartay:_


----------



## Eight

Alcohol~like the song.


----------



## bruteforce504

moonshine


----------



## Big D

still


----------



## filthyredneck

motionless


----------



## swampthing

Dead


----------



## king05

wrong


----------



## 2010Bruterider

way


----------



## Big D

no (but it has to be said the right way...just the righ touch of sarcasm)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's funny D, my grandaughter says that all the time, and she's only 2!


----------



## KMKjr

yes

But I was gonna say "not tonight, I have a headache"


----------



## Coolwizard

man


----------



## bennapa55

SPIDER


----------



## king05

web


----------



## NMKawierider

Cam


----------



## filthyredneck

aftermarket


----------



## KMKjr

Parts


----------



## bennapa55

store


----------



## 2010Bruterider

room


----------



## Coolwizard

dark


----------



## Eight

creepy


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

shack


----------



## king05

radio


----------



## filthyredneck

CB ....cb radio


----------



## bennapa55

walky


----------



## Coolwizard

talkie


----------



## Eight

woman


----------



## tumbleweed

wonder


----------



## Big D

bread


----------



## bennapa55

thorough


----------



## phreebsd

investigation


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

detective


----------



## bennapa55

pet (ace ventura)


----------



## bruteforce504

animal


----------



## bennapa55

BEAST


----------



## Eight

Roar


----------



## bennapa55

HOWL


----------



## Polaris425

coyote


----------



## bennapa55

PHEONIX


----------



## BlackBeast

bird


----------



## tumbleweed

thunder:drive:


----------



## movingman

storm


----------



## 2010Bruterider

chaser


----------



## Polaris425

Crazy!


----------



## kawa650

looney


----------



## king05

tunes


----------



## 2010Bruterider

RocknRoll


----------



## king05

2010Bruterider said:


> RocknRoll
> Thats funny, made rock and roll one word. lol


 
metal


----------



## walker

muncher ... metal muncher... type of drill bit we use from time to time


----------



## Polaris425

munchies


----------



## oldmanbrute

crave


----------



## bennapa55

need


----------



## filthyredneck

help


----------



## BlackBeast

desk


----------



## bruiser quad

return


----------



## Coolwizard

trip


----------



## Polaris425

fall


----------



## bennapa55

hunt


----------



## kawa650

deer 

(open season this weekend)


----------



## tumbleweed

meat :yumyum:


----------



## Eight

jerky


----------



## bennapa55

dehydrate


----------



## Polaris425

rehydrate


----------



## bennapa55

BEER


----------



## Polaris425

Actually, beer does not rehydrate you, it makes dehydration worse.....  science lesson for the day.


Alcohol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Grain


----------



## bennapa55

AGAINST


----------



## oldmanbrute

totally


----------



## Polaris425

insane

*
Edit.... I will now be enforcing the 2 posts per page rule......... I feel some people are using this thread for the sole purpose of boosting their thread count, especially when, this is the ONLY thread I'm seeing their name in on the forum........................*


----------



## Big D

asylum (I think I spelled the right)


----------



## king05

haunted


----------



## rowdy-outty

house


----------



## swampthing

Party!


----------



## tumbleweed

animal


----------



## Eight

house


----------



## KMKjr

boat


----------



## Eight

float


----------



## bruteforce504

Root-beer


----------



## Polaris425

Barqs


----------



## GODSMACK

Bite!!


----------



## Big D

Mosquitoe (I really hope this makes it to another page or I'm in BIG trouble)


----------



## kawa650

pest


----------



## monsterbrute750

Moderators.....{ Joke Don't Ban Me !!! }


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Peacekeepers


----------



## KMKjr

Nato


----------



## Eight

military


----------



## John Deere

soldier


----------



## filthyredneck

Marine


----------



## BigIzzy

grade


----------



## John Deere

level


----------



## tumbleweed

ground


----------



## oldmanbrute

hog


----------



## NMKawierider

Wild


----------



## Polaris425

card


----------



## KMKjr

sd (card)


----------



## Coolwizard

memory


----------



## Polaris425

loss


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

stop


----------



## oldmanbrute

don't


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> don't


(get) married


----------



## Big D

happily ( gotta change the mood here )


----------



## king05

whipped


----------



## Polaris425

cool (whip)


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

nerd


----------



## Big D

computer


----------



## king05

software


----------



## bruteforce504

Program


----------



## Polaris425

programmer (STEVE!!!! :bigok: )


----------



## KMKjr

computer


----------



## 2010Bruterider

savy


----------



## KMKjr

street


----------



## oldmanbrute

rod


----------



## tumbleweed

bearing


----------



## Big D

strait (see I remember something from geography)


----------



## kawa650

George (the king of country music)


----------



## Eight

famous


----------



## tumbleweed

almost


----------



## rowdy-outty

nearly


----------



## Eight

complete


----------



## BigBruteSteve

accomplished


----------



## BigIzzy

mission


----------



## KMKjr

hockey


----------



## rowdy-outty

stick


----------



## brutemike

puck


----------



## John Deere

rubber


----------



## swampthing

tires


----------



## king05

outlaw


----------



## KMKjr

Iron


----------



## Big D

horse


----------



## BigIzzy

Buggy


----------



## brutemike

pipe


----------



## filthyredneck

bomb


----------



## BlackBeast

nuke


----------



## KMKjr

explosion (nuclear)


----------



## bruteforce504

devistation


----------



## BigBruteSteve

aftermath


----------



## Polaris425

english (was after math... :bigok: bbwwaahahahahaha)


----------



## KMKjr

British


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> english (was after math... :bigok: bbwwaahahahahaha)


 
good one! :haha:

British....accent


----------



## Big D

Oh man "P" I was going to do that but I already had a post on this page. Great minds...eh?

_You're suppose to be following "accent." Pay attention _


----------



## KMKjr

Hyundai


----------



## Big D

Pony (worst POS winter car ever)


----------



## king05

mustang


----------



## Coolwizard

ranch


----------



## king05

dressing


----------



## 2010Bruterider

cornbread


----------



## KMKjr

sandwich


----------



## oldmanbrute

dagwood


----------



## king05

blondie


----------



## KMKjr

(blonde) joke


----------



## Polaris425

comedy


----------



## KMKjr

central


----------



## tumbleweed

park


----------



## BigBruteSteve

in the back seat


----------



## brutemike

belt


----------



## Notevenclose

Loop


----------



## Polaris425

return


----------



## king05

refund


----------



## oldmanbrute

zero


----------



## Polaris425

turn


----------



## KMKjr

sharp


----------



## flowbackman

Dressed Man


----------



## KMKjr

undressed woman


----------



## joemel

score


----------



## BigBruteSteve

smush


----------



## Polaris425

squash


----------



## Big D

racquet


----------



## phreebsd

ball


----------



## Coolwizard

bearing


----------



## Polaris425

sea


----------



## king05

foam


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

seat


----------



## joemel

back


----------



## oldmanbrute

massage


----------



## KMKjr

parlour


----------



## racer37l

den


----------



## KMKjr

bear


----------



## tumbleweed

claw


----------



## Big D

hammer


----------



## Polaris425

yellow (our state bird, yellow hammer)


----------



## king05

belly


----------



## Coolwizard

button


----------



## KMKjr

Benjamin


----------



## BigBruteSteve

franklin


----------



## tumbleweed

mint


----------



## hondarider3

pepper


----------



## Big D

sneeze


----------



## KMKjr

nose


----------



## joemel

snot


----------



## Polaris425

green


----------



## king05

monster (energy drink)


----------



## KMKjr

cookie


----------



## joemel

milk


----------



## Polaris425

cow


----------



## blackbluebrute

pie


----------



## oldmanbrute

pizza


----------



## cmills

face


----------



## tumbleweed

lift


----------



## king05

kit


----------



## joemel

knight rider


----------



## Polaris425

Hasselhoff


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Hasselhoff


DRUNK

abuser

wife beater

Germany (he's famous there)

really bad reality show

But I'll go with:

Baywatch (just cause of Pamela....another hot Canadian!!)









^^
! !


----------



## Polaris425

haha!!

baywatch

=

Lifeguard


----------



## Big D

beach


----------



## Notevenclose

Bum


----------



## joemel

obama


----------



## BigBruteSteve

bailout


----------



## flowbackman

Now


----------



## Polaris425

never


----------



## Coolwizard

land


----------



## brutus750i

mine


----------



## KMKjr

land


----------



## king05

owner


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Seller


----------



## KMKjr

storm (cellar)


----------



## Polaris425

perfect (storm, was a movie)


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

me!


----------



## joemel

funny:nana:


----------



## Polaris425

comedian


----------



## brutus750i

laugh


----------



## KMKjr

smile


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

cry


----------



## KMKjr

(when) doves


----------



## Polaris425

birds


----------



## Coolwizard

jail


----------



## oldmanbrute

bait


----------



## king05

fish


----------



## Polaris425

fry


----------



## KMKjr

french


----------



## Coolwizard

kiss


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

butt


----------



## Big D

cigarette


----------



## Polaris425

smoke


----------



## joemel

fire


----------



## Polaris425

truck


----------



## BlackBeast

Kenworth


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Peterbilt


----------



## Polaris425

Sexiest Truck EVER!!!

Oh wait... only 1 word haha...


Sexy


----------



## KMKjr

hottie


----------



## Polaris425

Danica (patrick)


----------



## KMKjr

Indy


----------



## Coolwizard

car


----------



## oldmanbrute

jack


----------



## Polaris425

Stand


----------



## joemel

deer


----------



## Polaris425

antlers


----------



## oldmanbrute

rack


----------



## Coolwizard

roof


----------



## Polaris425

shingles


----------



## swampthing

rash


----------



## tumbleweed

itchy


----------



## KMKjr

tumbleweed said:


> itchy


& scratchy


----------



## Coolwizard

crabs (don't know if this is appropriate or not, mods delete if neccessary)


----------



## KMKjr

snow (could have went the other way, but the mods would get us!)


----------



## joemel

balls


----------



## phreebsd

sniff


----------



## oldmanbrute

*BIG*


----------



## Big D

valley (yeah, yeah, I'm dating myself)


----------



## king05

silicone


----------



## swampthing

enhancements ( hooray for.....! )


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

surgery


----------



## joemel

doctor


----------



## riverside20

Phil


----------



## Polaris425

adelphia

(if ya'll dont get that one......) :bigok:


----------



## ThaMule

coliseum


----------



## joemel

Rome


----------



## Coolwizard

empire


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dynasty_I wanted to put Strikes Back


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> adelphia
> 
> (if ya'll dont get that one......) :bigok:


I don't get it :thinking:

following Dynasty....

*MING*


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> I don't get it :thinking:
> 
> following Dynasty....
> 
> *MING*


Previous was "Phil" I said "adelphia"


Following MING with 

Yao


----------



## Coolwizard

basketball


----------



## tumbleweed

court


----------



## Polaris425

justice


----------



## KMKjr

jail


----------



## Big D

cell


----------



## Polaris425

battery


----------



## bayou_boy_22

pack


----------



## king05

vacation


----------



## joemel

broke:34:


----------



## brutus750i

again


----------



## KMKjr

& again


----------



## joemel

twice


----------



## TxMudGurl

two


----------



## Coolwizard

pair


----------



## joemel

Aces


----------



## phreebsd

wild


----------



## Big D

berries


----------



## swampthing

nuts


----------



## phreebsd

Lug


----------



## Big D

haul


----------



## BlackBeast

hay


----------



## joemel

barn


----------



## brutus750i

burner


----------



## tumbleweed

dvd


----------



## joemel

Blueray


----------



## phreebsd

player


----------



## oldmanbrute

football


----------



## tumbleweed

game


----------



## NMKawierider

plan


----------



## Coolwizard

action


----------



## brutus750i

cut


----------



## 2010Bruterider

hair


----------



## KMKjr

mullet


----------



## bigdigger1527

fish


----------



## KMKjr

scales


----------



## bigdigger1527

digital


----------



## KMKjr

camera


----------



## Coolwizard

video


----------



## NMKawierider

Games


----------



## Big D

board


----------



## Coolwizard

walk


----------



## bigdigger1527

away


----------



## muddigger360

from


----------



## phreebsd

mee


----------



## bigdigger1527

can


----------



## king05

beer


----------



## Big D

belly


----------



## BlackBeast

buddha


----------



## KMKjr

fat


----------



## Polaris425

Skinny


----------



## KMKjr

jeans


----------



## Polaris425

Blue


----------



## Big D

Moon


----------



## TxMudGurl

Sun


----------



## KMKjr

visor


----------



## bigdigger1527

down


----------



## Beachcruiser

Pipe


----------



## joemel

loud


----------



## Beachcruiser

Kicker


----------



## king05

competition


----------



## Beachcruiser

Winner


----------



## bigdigger1527

1st


----------



## Beachcruiser

Podium


----------



## Coolwizard

speaker


----------



## Beachcruiser

President


----------



## filthyredneck

Obama


----------



## joemel

useless


----------



## Beachcruiser

Correct


----------



## TxMudGurl

Amen


----------



## Beachcruiser

Eat


----------



## joemel

Sleep


----------



## oldmanbrute

nightmare


----------



## Beachcruiser

Panic


----------



## KMKjr

attack


----------



## brutus750i

enemys


----------



## Beachcruiser

Battlefield


----------



## KMKjr

tank


----------



## Beachcruiser

Military


----------



## tumbleweed

u.s. of a.


----------



## joemel

Greatest


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Worlds


----------



## DaveMK1

Unite


----------



## KMKjr

(ed) states


----------



## Eight

predicamit (have no clue how to spell it)


----------



## oldmanbrute

_predicament......you're close_

*precarious*


----------



## Coolwizard

dangerous


----------



## KMKjr

caution


----------



## tumbleweed

light


----------



## Coolwizard

beer


----------



## BlackBeast

delicious


----------



## swampthing

women


----------



## NMKawierider

Troubles ( :nutkick


----------



## oldmanbrute

always


----------



## bigdigger1527

stay


----------



## tumbleweed

away


----------



## joemel

gone


----------



## NMKawierider

Fish'n


----------



## filthyredneck

hunt'n


----------



## king05

dog


----------



## flowbackman

Gone LMAO


----------



## KMKjr

lost


----------



## king05

city


----------



## joemel

new york


----------



## Beachcruiser

Cold


----------



## Polaris425

ice


----------



## 2010Bruterider

skate


----------



## Big D

hockey


----------



## Beachcruiser

fights


----------



## Polaris425

bar


----------



## Beachcruiser

Women


----------



## Polaris425

Shoppers


----------



## Beachcruiser

Debt


----------



## joemel

National


----------



## Beachcruiser

Asia


----------



## Polaris425

Food


----------



## Coolwizard

fight


----------



## Beachcruiser

Blood


----------



## bruiser quad

gash


----------



## Beachcruiser

Shank


----------



## Polaris425

stab


----------



## Beachcruiser

Ouch


----------



## bruiser quad

sissy


----------



## Coolwizard

boy


----------



## Polaris425

george


----------



## bruiser quad

curious


----------



## Beachcruiser

cat


----------



## Coolwizard

alley


----------



## Beachcruiser

trash


----------



## Polaris425

can


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

bud light


----------



## joemel

Yummy


----------



## Beachcruiser

satisfied


----------



## tumbleweed

not


----------



## bigdigger1527

until


----------



## joemel

tuesday


----------



## Beachcruiser

fourth


----------



## DaveMK1

Gear


----------



## Big D

head


----------



## Polaris425

front


----------



## Beachcruiser

leader


----------



## Coolwizard

pack


----------



## Big D

animal


----------



## Polaris425

*doggy*


----------



## Beachcruiser

Bulldog


----------



## Polaris425

PitBull


----------



## Beachcruiser

short


----------



## bigdigger1527

tail


----------



## joemel

Beer


----------



## Polaris425

bottle


----------



## tumbleweed

rocket


----------



## Beachcruiser

rocketeer


----------



## Polaris425

NASA


----------



## Beachcruiser

Houston


----------



## bigdigger1527

Texas


----------



## joemel

Mexico


----------



## bigdigger1527

Oklahoma


----------



## Polaris425

Tulsa


----------



## joemel

norman {oklahoma}


----------



## Big D

Bates


----------



## Beachcruiser

News


----------



## Polaris425

fox


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Red or Redd


----------



## Polaris425

Elizabeth (following Redd)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Perfume


----------



## Polaris425

Diamonds (Im guessing thats where you were going, white diamonds  if anyone doesnt make the connection they either are too young or dont watch tv)


----------



## oldmanbrute

scapegoat _(always gets you out of trouble with the Ladys....lol)_


----------



## Polaris425

Obama .... ^ He uses them all the time.


----------



## joemel

Useless- yeah I said this already in this post for the same thing


----------



## Beachcruiser

Boss


----------



## Big D

Hogg


----------



## Polaris425

Harley


----------



## bigdigger1527

davidson


----------



## Beachcruiser

Over-priced


----------



## Polaris425

canam


----------



## Beachcruiser

Rotax


----------



## DaveMK1

Lexus


----------



## Coolwizard

toyota


----------



## brutus750i

tundra


----------



## joemel

frozen


----------



## poporunner50

custard


----------



## Polaris425

Pie


----------



## bigdigger1527

blueberry


----------



## Big D

phone (oh wait, that's a blackberry) ...ummmm

hill (following blueberry)


----------



## joemel

Hamburger


----------



## Polaris425

movie (hamburger hill)


----------



## BlackBeast

John Wayne


----------



## Polaris425

Duke


----------



## Beachcruiser

Daisy


----------



## bigdigger1527

shorts


----------



## Beachcruiser

Board


----------



## Polaris425

walk


----------



## KMKjr

balls (baseball=walk)


----------



## Polaris425

basket


----------



## joemel

Case


----------



## Polaris425

knife


----------



## KMKjr

filleting


----------



## Beachcruiser

bored


----------



## bigdigger1527

cedar


----------



## tumbleweed

tree


----------



## bigdigger1527

hickory


----------



## DaveMK1

smoked


----------



## bigdigger1527

sausage


----------



## Beachcruiser

Venison


----------



## Coolwizard

meat


----------



## Polaris425

beef


----------



## oldmanbrute

(it's whats for) dinner


----------



## joemel

beer (for dinner)


----------



## king05

alcoholic


----------



## bigdigger1527

Jack Daniels :friday:


----------



## Polaris425

whisky


----------



## bigdigger1527

sour mash


----------



## Polaris425

It's really just suppose to be 1 word...... per the rules... just saying....


Taters (cause you said mash)


----------



## bigdigger1527

thnks for keepin me on track :bigok: (grapes)


----------



## DaveMK1

Tiny


----------



## bigdigger1527

Seeds


----------



## Big D

sunflower


----------



## bigdigger1527

Pumpkin


----------



## oldmanbrute

cannon


----------



## Coolwizard

ball


----------



## Beachcruiser

Bearing


----------



## bigdigger1527

busted


----------



## Beachcruiser

Caught


----------



## bigdigger1527

hooked


----------



## Beachcruiser

Gotcha


----------



## bigdigger1527

arrested


----------



## joemel

again


----------



## Coolwizard

repeat


----------



## tumbleweed

what


----------



## DaveMK1

why


----------



## bigdigger1527

whom


----------



## Big D

owl (a snobby one who says "whom" instead of "who" )


----------



## DaveMK1

irritating


----------



## Coolwizard

(oil) seal


----------



## bigdigger1527

always


----------



## KMKjr

maxi-pad


----------



## joemel

cotton


----------



## NMKawierider

Candy


----------



## KMKjr

cane


----------



## Coolwizard

sugar


----------



## tumbleweed

kiss (southern thing )


----------



## bigdigger1527

french


----------



## Beachcruiser

bread


----------



## BlackBeast

wheat


----------



## Beachcruiser

Crop


----------



## KMKjr

circles


----------



## Beachcruiser

donuts


----------



## DaveMK1

coffee


----------



## Beachcruiser

Hot


----------



## bigdigger1527

Tamales


----------



## KMKjr

spicy


----------



## Beachcruiser

Mild


----------



## bigdigger1527

medium


----------



## tumbleweed

size


----------



## Beachcruiser

engine


----------



## bigdigger1527

diesel (CHEVY)


----------



## Beachcruiser

LBZ


----------



## bigdigger1527

duramax


----------



## joemel

LLY


----------



## bigdigger1527

LTZ


----------



## KMKjr

4x4


----------



## bigdigger1527

Z71


----------



## Beachcruiser

Bilsteins


----------



## bigdigger1527

Ranchos


----------



## Beachcruiser

adjustable


----------



## tumbleweed

shock


----------



## Beachcruiser

stunned


----------



## bigdigger1527

deer


----------



## Beachcruiser

Elk


----------



## bigdigger1527

caribou


----------



## DaveMK1

delicious


----------



## Beachcruiser

Beer


----------



## KMKjr

Can


----------



## joemel

Recycle


----------



## Polaris425

plastics


----------



## Coolwizard

orange


----------



## Polaris425

juice


----------



## oldmanbrute

steroids


----------



## bigdigger1527

narcotics


----------



## BlackBeast

illegal


----------



## joemel

aliens


----------



## tumbleweed

Roswellopworm:


----------



## DaveMK1

immigration


----------



## TP121

boat


----------



## joemel

Sinking


----------



## DaveMK1

Buring


----------



## BlackBeast

belt


----------



## bigdigger1527

ripped


----------



## phreebsd

pants

("Ripped Pants" was episode 1, season 1, spongebob squarepants)


----------



## Polaris425

tight


----------



## KMKjr

jeans


----------



## DaveMK1

Holy


----------



## KMKjr

crap!


----------



## BlackBeast

junk


----------



## Beachcruiser

cheap


----------



## joemel

Parts


----------



## KMKjr

store


----------



## joemel

napa


----------



## BlackBeast

valley


----------



## bigdigger1527

wine


----------



## Polaris425

Cheese


----------



## bigdigger1527

Bleu


----------



## Beachcruiser

dressing


----------



## Polaris425

turkey


----------



## bigdigger1527

ham


----------



## Beachcruiser

bone


----------



## Polaris425

Femur


----------



## bigdigger1527

skull


----------



## BlackBeast

bone


----------



## joemel

broke


----------



## Polaris425

fixed


----------



## bigdigger1527

repaired


----------



## filthyredneck

warranty


----------



## DaveMK1

void


----------



## bigdigger1527

snorkels


----------



## Coolwizard

MIMB


----------



## bigdigger1527

bayou


----------



## joemel

swamp


----------



## oldmanbrute

Florida


----------



## filthyredneck

TEXAS


----------



## BlackBeast

AGGIES


----------



## DaveMK1

Sheep......(I dont know where that came from)


----------



## joemel

equal----lmao


----------



## KMKjr

sugar


----------



## joemel

Rush


----------



## king05

hurry


----------



## KMKjr

hard (watch curling and you'll understand!)


----------



## oldmanbrute

KMKjr said:


> hard (watch curling and you'll understand!)


 
_curling??_



hard......boiled


----------



## joemel

Crawfish


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> _curling??_


Like shuffleboard on ice...lol


----------



## KMKjr

joemel said:


> Crawfish


lobster


----------



## oldmanbrute

KMKjr said:


> Like shuffleboard on ice...lol


 
oh....I thought it had to do something with weight lifting or hair styling. :joke:


----------



## tumbleweed

KMKjr said:


> lobster


tail


----------



## Big D

wag


----------



## bigdigger1527

wig


----------



## DaveMK1

dreadlocks


----------



## bigdigger1527

cornrolls


----------



## joemel

Nappy


----------



## Beachcruiser

Roots


----------



## bigdigger1527

bleached


----------



## Beachcruiser

blonde


----------



## bigdigger1527

babe


----------



## Beachcruiser

smoking


----------



## Polaris425

hawt


----------



## Beachcruiser

Texas


----------



## Polaris425

bbq


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Memphis


----------



## joemel

Elvis


----------



## Polaris425

Vegas


----------



## Beachcruiser

Crazy


----------



## Polaris425

Women!!!

OMG 

There is one here at work that is insane. She's "emotionally in love" with me even though she's married and has a kid.. and I havent done anything to provoke it other than be nice, which, Im nice to everyone at work....


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Women!!!
> 
> OMG
> 
> There is one here at work that is insane. She's "emotionally in love" with me even though she's married and has a kid.. and I havent done anything to provoke it other than be nice, which, Im nice to everyone at work....


(insane) , what happened to the one word thingy ?


----------



## Polaris425

Membrane 

(I was telling a story there's a difference. Besides I can say what I want  )


----------



## Beachcruiser

venison


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Membrane
> 
> (I was telling a story there's a difference. Besides I can say what I want  )


(backstraps) i hear ya man :biggthumpup:


----------



## DaveMK1

hamhocks uke:


----------



## Polaris425

Hambone


----------



## joemel

T-bone


----------



## Polaris425

Steak


----------



## Beachcruiser

tasty


----------



## KMKjr

yummy


----------



## Polaris425

delicious


----------



## joemel

Beer


----------



## KMKjr

bottle


----------



## 2010Bruterider

baby


----------



## Beachcruiser

Expensive


----------



## jctgumby

repairs


----------



## Beachcruiser

Ford


----------



## Polaris425

TOUGH


----------



## Big D

luck


----------



## bigdigger1527

runs


----------



## Beachcruiser

Deere


----------



## Polaris425

John


----------



## bigdigger1527

Kennedy


----------



## Beachcruiser

Diesel


----------



## joemel

Smoke


----------



## Polaris425

cuban


----------



## oldmanbrute

(d) provolone


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Subway


----------



## tumbleweed

train


----------



## jctgumby

station


----------



## Polaris425

Radio


----------



## Beachcruiser

.XM


----------



## joemel

money


----------



## bigdigger1527

rims


----------



## Polaris425

How does money=rims? Lol

Black (because I like them black)


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> How does money=rims? Lol
> 
> Black (because I like them black)


umm lets think about this for just a sec :thinking: ..... 

24inch KMC XD775 ROCKSTAR BLACK MATTE , 1 (555$)









oh and (Blue)


----------



## DaveMK1

balls


----------



## bigdigger1527

sack


----------



## tumbleweed

lunch


----------



## bigdigger1527

time


----------



## DaveMK1

beer (thirty)


----------



## bigdigger1527

bud (light)


----------



## Polaris425

Wiser

Looks like I might have to reinstate the 3 posts per page rule someone is getting post happy......


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Wiser
> 
> Looks like I might have to reinstate the 3 posts per page rule someone is getting post happy......


dont mean to be a burden, yall have at it


----------



## KMKjr

Whisky


----------



## Polaris425

Tennessee


----------



## KMKjr

Vols!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Knoxville


----------



## Polaris425

Fort (Knox) 


haha... Ok.. that one's a stretch


----------



## Beachcruiser

Playhouse


----------



## KMKjr

PeeWee's


----------



## Polaris425

weirdo


----------



## Beachcruiser

Manson


----------



## joemel

Killer


----------



## oldmanbrute

tomatoes.....(attack of the killer tomatoes/ old horror film)






 

(ok.....real old film)


----------



## Big D

green


----------



## KMKjr

Tom


----------



## Polaris425

oldmanbrute said:


> tomatoes.....(attack of the killer tomatoes/ old horror film)
> 
> 
> YouTube - Attack of the Killer Tomatoes Trailer
> 
> 
> (ok.....real old film)


I've seen it!! :rockn:


Following "Tom" with:

Jefferson


----------



## KMKjr

George (and Weezy)


----------



## Polaris425

Washington


----------



## KMKjr

Redskins


----------



## DaveMK1

potato


----------



## oldmanbrute

salad


----------



## cmills

cezar


----------



## Polaris425

Augustus


----------



## bigdigger1527

Agrippa


----------



## Polaris425

Rome


----------



## BlackBeast

gladiators


----------



## DaveMK1

Veritas


----------



## phreebsd

backup


----------



## joemel

crawfish


----------



## Beachcruiser

Cajun


----------



## bigdigger1527

Etouffee (shrimp)


----------



## KMKjr

(shrimp) dip


----------



## Big D

swim


----------



## swampthing

sink


----------



## joemel

titanic


----------



## bigdigger1527

split


----------



## Beachcruiser

tube


----------



## king05

audio


----------



## filthyredneck

speakers


----------



## Coolwizard

marine


----------



## filthyredneck

ice chest


----------



## DaveMK1

necessity


----------



## bigdigger1527

required


----------



## oldmanbrute

batteries


----------



## Big D

hahahaha (sorry, thoughts just came to mind)

post


----------



## Beachcruiser

4x4


----------



## joemel

Mud(in my blood)


----------



## Coolwizard

puddle


----------



## swampthing

hole


----------



## KMKjr

mud


----------



## tumbleweed

tire


----------



## joemel

Flat


----------



## DaveMK1

Concave


----------



## Big D

dish


----------



## oldmanbrute

satellite


----------



## KMKjr

radio


----------



## Polaris425

Music


----------



## KMKjr

song


----------



## bigdigger1527

rock


----------



## Beachcruiser

Kid


----------



## Big D

goat


----------



## Polaris425

Billy


----------



## Beachcruiser

Currington


----------



## Polaris425

Curry (as in the spice)


----------



## bigdigger1527

garlic


----------



## Beachcruiser

Vampire


----------



## Polaris425

Edward!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Actually I'm team Bella so.......... Just saying.


----------



## Beachcruiser

I thought someone would say something like "tire, interco, outlaw, etc".

Scissorhands (following edward)


----------



## Polaris425

Sorry... just watched the trilogy w/ my girl a few weekends ago so... it's still pretty fresh on the mind. Whatever you say about the movie is fine... But Bella's hot. Just Saying.


Johnny (depp)


----------



## KMKjr

(on the) spot


----------



## Polaris425

Remover


----------



## KMKjr

panty


----------



## Polaris425

raid


----------



## KMKjr

air


----------



## bigdigger1527

force


----------



## Polaris425

one


----------



## Beachcruiser

(Ryan) Dungey


----------



## DaveMK1

really


----------



## joemel

nope


----------



## Polaris425

Disincline


----------



## Beachcruiser

DaveMK1 said:


> really


 you have to admit.....he took the number 1 plate last year. Kid is fast on a 450.



Reluctant (follow disincline)


----------



## bigdigger1527

Recalcitrant


----------



## Polaris425

Snoop (Dogg)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Snoopy


----------



## Big D

Red Baron


----------



## Beachcruiser

Pizza


----------



## bigdigger1527

beer (bud light)


----------



## Polaris425

Thirty


----------



## Beachcruiser

Dirty


----------



## Coolwizard

Harry


----------



## Polaris425

.357


----------



## Beachcruiser

Magnum


----------



## oldmanbrute

P.I.


----------



## bigdigger1527

Ferrari (1980)


----------



## Eight

Porshe


----------



## Beachcruiser

911


----------



## Big D

emergency (I loved that show as a kid)


----------



## Polaris425

Operator


----------



## Beachcruiser

Telephone


----------



## Polaris425

(Lady) GaGa


----------



## Beachcruiser

Weird


----------



## bigdigger1527

women


----------



## Polaris425

grace


----------



## Beachcruiser

Saving


----------



## joemel

Spent


----------



## Beachcruiser

Broke


----------



## Polaris425

axle


----------



## Beachcruiser

Dana


----------



## bigdigger1527

driveshaft


----------



## Beachcruiser

U-joint


----------



## Polaris425

bearings (and they are a PAIN to get back in if you ever drop a cap...!)


----------



## Beachcruiser

I agree....dang needle bearings.

Grease


----------



## greenkitty7

gun


----------



## Coolwizard

control


----------



## greenkitty7

democrat^
lol jk

management


----------



## DirtyTruckz

fellow 'pub' ^
haha

pink slip


----------



## greenkitty7

car title


----------



## Polaris425

lein


----------



## greenkitty7

bank


----------



## Beachcruiser

Chaching


----------



## DaveMK1

greenbacks


----------



## Polaris425

Washingtons


----------



## greenkitty7

benjamins...


----------



## KMKjr

100


----------



## greenkitty7

the amount of times we have had to fix my buddies brute... lol jk guys

A+


----------



## Polaris425

^ HAHA! That's probably true!

Blood (type)


----------



## greenkitty7

needle


----------



## Beachcruiser

Thread


----------



## greenkitty7

MIMB FORUM!


----------



## Polaris425

THE BEST!


----------



## greenkitty7

Arctic Cat


----------



## KMKjr

(Arctic) fox


----------



## greenkitty7

Megan (Fox)


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## joemel

Yummy


----------



## greenkitty7

named appropriately for sure.

taste


----------



## Coolwizard

bud


----------



## greenkitty7

mmmm.... 
beer...
:beerchug:


----------



## bigdigger1527

greenkitty7 said:


> mmmm....
> beer...
> :beerchug:


mmmm....... 
crown royal......


----------



## greenkitty7

purple


----------



## filthyredneck

synthetic (Royal Purple)


----------



## DaveMK1

expensive


----------



## joemel

Fuel


----------



## bigdigger1527

nitrous


----------



## tumbleweed

bottle


----------



## oldmanbrute

perfume


----------



## phreebsd

spray


----------



## matts08brute

can


----------



## filthyredneck

am (Can-am)


----------



## phreebsd

track


----------



## swampthing

wide


----------



## joemel

base


----------



## bigdigger1527

pole


----------



## king05

dancing


----------



## KMKjr

dirty


----------



## bigdigger1527

women


----------



## KMKjr

$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## greenkitty7

headache


----------



## Polaris425

Goodies (Powder FTW!)


----------



## Beachcruiser

happy


----------



## greenkitty7

riding^


----------



## Beachcruiser

GoPro


----------



## greenkitty7

dizzy...

(whenever i watch the videos using these, i get dizzy)


----------



## Beachcruiser

(dizzy) Rooster

Its a bar on 6th street in Austin.


----------



## Polaris425

Burgers (there's a GREAT Burger resturant in Jackson, Ms called Roosters)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Lunch (come on 11am)


----------



## KMKjr

box


----------



## greenkitty7

speaker


----------



## Coolwizard

woofer


----------



## KMKjr

hound (dog)


----------



## greenkitty7

leash


----------



## Polaris425

short


----------



## greenkitty7

married


----------



## Beachcruiser

Pass


----------



## greenkitty7

hilarious^


----------



## Big D

joke


----------



## oldmanbrute

bad


----------



## tumbleweed

idea:thinking:


----------



## KMKjr

thought


----------



## joemel

Wrong


----------



## Beachcruiser

Way (or whey, like its pronounced down here)


----------



## greenkitty7

lost


----------



## Beachcruiser

cause


----------



## greenkitty7

brutes... hahahaha


----------



## Polaris425

BEST :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

arctic cats (btw not trying to start a brand war, just poking... i am a closet brute fan just wouldnt be able to have one, cause im a water person, and i sink my bike once a ride)


----------



## Polaris425

Slow


----------



## greenkitty7

extremely(mine tops out at 35 now but it will pull a house, with a calculated 46% gear reduction via diffs and cvt.)


----------



## Beachcruiser

boring


----------



## greenkitty7

job


----------



## bigdigger1527

daily


----------



## Beachcruiser

MIMB


----------



## Polaris425

AWESOME


----------



## greenkitty7

circle (we are going in one)


----------



## Beachcruiser

round


----------



## greenkitty7

tire


----------



## Beachcruiser

lug


----------



## Coolwizard

nut


----------



## Big D

case


----------



## Polaris425

knife


----------



## greenkitty7

stab


----------



## bigdigger1527

back


----------



## Polaris425

front


----------



## Beachcruiser

Side (side to side...UGK)


----------



## Eight

shot


----------



## Polaris425

through (finish the song one word at a time!! :bigok: )


----------



## KMKjr

the


----------



## bigdigger1527

wall (PF)


----------



## joemel

sheetrock


----------



## Polaris425

You yunguns dont know good music... it was shot - through - the - heart - dang it ya'll messed up the run! 


Gypsum


----------



## bigdigger1527

granite


----------



## Beachcruiser

Rock


----------



## Polaris425

band


----------



## BlackBeast

rubber


----------



## Polaris425

tires


----------



## BlackBeast

Hoosier


----------



## Polaris425

Daddy... (HAHA Who's Ur Daddy) :bigok:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Warbucks


----------



## Beachcruiser

Starbucks


----------



## joemel

seattle


----------



## bigdigger1527

atlanta


----------



## KMKjr

falcons


----------



## Eight

fly


----------



## joemel

south


----------



## DaveMK1

Red (clay)


----------



## swampthing

handed


----------



## Polaris425

South Paw (left handed)


----------



## Coolwizard

Goofy Foot (left footed)


----------



## Beachcruiser

cartoon


----------



## bigdigger1527

Archer :haha:


----------



## greenkitty7

compound (bow)


----------



## Polaris425

Bow


----------



## Beachcruiser

Fishing


----------



## greenkitty7

nile perch (what we shoot in fl)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Sun (perch)


----------



## greenkitty7

redbreast


----------



## Beachcruiser

Redfield (optics)


----------



## joemel

Sight


----------



## BlackBeast

acog


----------



## Beachcruiser

Tactical


----------



## Polaris425

vest


----------



## greenkitty7

bulletproof


----------



## Coolwizard

glass


----------



## greenkitty7

limo(president's)


----------



## bigdigger1527

armored


----------



## greenkitty7

truck


----------



## Polaris425

FORD


----------



## Beachcruiser

Powerjoke (except for the 7.3)


----------



## greenkitty7

6.slow


----------



## Beachcruiser

problems


----------



## joemel

women


----------



## greenkitty7

mom


----------



## oldmanbrute

-me


----------



## greenkitty7

what?


----------



## oldmanbrute

greenkitty7 said:


> what?


 
mom-me..........get it


----------



## greenkitty7

o i thought it was like me as in you, then i was thinkin minus me... you had me all messed up... haha


YOU


----------



## Beachcruiser

DUDE (he is a) ha


----------



## DaveMK1

looks.......(hope this goes into a song :haha


----------



## Big D

lady (Like a)


----------



## DaveMK1

Big D said:


> lady (Like a)


:band: 
Aerosmith


----------



## Polaris425

Steven


----------



## bigdigger1527

tyler


----------



## Beachcruiser

Old


----------



## Polaris425

Maid


----------



## greenkitty7

butler


----------



## Coolwizard

service


----------



## greenkitty7

waiter


----------



## bigdigger1527

hooters


----------



## oldmanbrute

winnebagos


----------



## joemel

massive


----------



## bigdigger1527

tires


----------



## Beachcruiser

.Ag


----------



## bigdigger1527

expo


----------



## Beachcruiser

Hunting


----------



## oldmanbrute

wabbits...(_be wery, wery quiet)_


----------



## bigdigger1527

foxes


----------



## greenkitty7

hounds


----------



## Beachcruiser

Blood


----------



## greenkitty7

veins


----------



## Beachcruiser

Passage


----------



## Polaris425

cave


----------



## Beachcruiser

Batman


----------



## greenkitty7

robin


----------



## Polaris425

CatWoman


----------



## oldmanbrute

meow!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Achoo (sneeze)


----------



## greenkitty7

bless you


----------



## joemel

amen


----------



## Beachcruiser

Dinner


----------



## Polaris425

Pork


----------



## Beachcruiser

Babe (the pig)


----------



## greenkitty7

mice (if you've seen the movie you know what im talkin about)


----------



## Polaris425

3 weeks later!! haha... Yeah I do.

Rodent


----------



## Beachcruiser

Javalina (if you dont know what they are go check out my deer season wrap up video in the hunting section)


----------



## greenkitty7

pig (kinda)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Tusk


----------



## greenkitty7

cutters


----------



## Polaris425

Wire


----------



## greenkitty7

STRIPPERS (WIRE)


----------



## Polaris425

Electrician


----------



## greenkitty7

shock


----------



## Coolwizard

Static


----------



## Beachcruiser

Zap


----------



## greenkitty7

laser


----------



## Polaris425

detector


----------



## greenkitty7

metal


----------



## oldmanbrute

scrap


----------



## greenkitty7

fight


----------



## Polaris425

bar


----------



## greenkitty7

mmm... beer...


----------



## Big D

pretzels


----------



## blackbluebrute

mustard


----------



## bigdigger1527

ketchup


----------



## joemel

fries


----------



## greenkitty7

mcdonalds


----------



## Beachcruiser

uke:


----------



## Polaris425

hurl


----------



## Beachcruiser

Yack


----------



## greenkitty7

ox (yak)


----------



## Eight

mule


----------



## Polaris425

Aggrivating (I've wanted to beat the fool out of a few! haha)


----------



## greenkitty7

diffs


----------



## Beachcruiser

BOOOMMMM


----------



## greenkitty7

4.0s (in a mudpro or tcat.)


----------



## Beachcruiser

5.0 (mustang)


----------



## greenkitty7

(fox) body


----------



## Beachcruiser

Drag


----------



## Polaris425

queen


----------



## greenkitty7

p425^ bahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Polaris425

HA! actually there were some photos floating around but thats a different story... I wonder if I could find that thread...

P425=

ForumNazi... HA!


----------



## greenkitty7

forumnazi = 4bama1 on HL


----------



## Beachcruiser

greenkitty7 said:


> forumnazi = 4bama1 on HL


DD (that dude kills me on there)


----------



## Polaris425

^ DANG straight... He use to be cool. We use to ride together, but that was a LONG time ago. People Change.

Big D


----------



## greenkitty7

Beachcruiser said:


> DD (that dude kills me on there)


i think i know what "DD" you are talking about lol. i got banned for a week by 4bama1 for making a joking comment toward someone i ride with every month. lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

I get bored here at work so i decide to venture off to a few other forums (since P ,greenkitty and I are the only ones on MIMB during the day haha). Started reading some of their tire threads and he was pretty much like all tires suck except HL. Its funny to see a few members bicker with him. 

Sorry for the off-topic rant...Back on subject

Next word is........ FORUM


----------



## Coolwizard

thread


----------



## tumbleweed

needle


----------



## DaveMK1

poke


----------



## greenkitty7

stab


----------



## joemel

Die


----------



## Polaris425

Tap


----------



## Coolwizard

Out


----------



## king05

doors


----------



## greenkitty7

house


----------



## Big D

arrest


----------



## greenkitty7

popo


----------



## Polaris425

850xp


----------



## greenkitty7

powa^


----------



## Beachcruiser

plant


----------



## tumbleweed

marijuana:spliff:


----------



## oldmanbrute

illegal


----------



## Beachcruiser

Immigrants


----------



## bigdigger1527

border


----------



## Big D

guard


----------



## NMKawierider

National


----------



## tumbleweed

Geographic


----------



## joemel

land


----------



## Beachcruiser

Port(land)


----------



## BlackBeast

ocean


----------



## greenkitty7

fish


----------



## Polaris425

Puffer


----------



## greenkitty7

balloon


----------



## Big D

asthma


----------



## greenkitty7

LUNG


----------



## Coolwizard

pneumoconiosis


----------



## greenkitty7

spontaneous pneumothorax... it sucks. ask me how i know.


----------



## Coolwizard

greenkitty7 said:


> spontaneous pneumothorax... it sucks. ask me how i know.


 Been there, done that ....it REALLY does suck.

(chest) tube


----------



## DaveMK1

sucking (chest wound)


----------



## joemel

obama


----------



## filthyredneck

useless


----------



## bigdigger1527

mistake


----------



## Eight

bad


----------



## DaveMK1

Immoral<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## greenkitty7

politicians


----------



## joemel

Words


----------



## Beachcruiser

Lies


----------



## Polaris425

truth


----------



## Coolwizard

painful


----------



## oldmanbrute

road-rash


----------



## greenkitty7

fallen


----------



## Polaris425

Our Forum IQ as a whole.... People just dont read a damed thing when they sign up. FARKING post in BIG Letters about READ THIS ***** IF YOU HAVE CLUTCH QUESTIONS and what do they do, post a **** thread about what color springs do I need............

this aint HL ya'll better start reading some **** first or I'll bring out the BAN button.



< / END RANT >


Sorry... Today has been a bad forum day for me. LOTS of stupid posts today, people not even bothering to LOOK.


My word after "fallen" > Hero's


----------



## greenkitty7

cornflakes (his got peed on today^) lol


----------



## Polaris425

Kellogs


Would you belive after I posted that, I went back to kawi and looked and the DB had posted ANOTHER NEW THREAD, in a seperate section....


----------



## Big D

Tony


----------



## greenkitty7

grrrrrreat!


----------



## Big D

balls (not being rude, I just can't help of think of the song)


----------



## Polaris425

(of) FIRE


----------



## greenkitty7

Goose (sings that song on Top Gun)


----------



## Polaris425

Geese (plural of Goose, as in Top Gun II haha..)


----------



## greenkitty7

Goose died so there wouldnt be GEESE in Top Gun II, lol

ducks


----------



## Coolwizard

unlimited


----------



## Polaris425

Texts

(I know but.... I was just trying to tie it together, plural like 2 movies. It was stupid but oh well.)


----------



## greenkitty7

lol i was just givin you a hard time... (much like the can am discussion the other day)

annoying


----------



## Polaris425

Yippie Dogs.... 

(I should have said Geese - as in plural, there should have been 2, so he could BE in the sequal....) haha..


----------



## greenkitty7

ankle biters


----------



## Beachcruiser

Punt (they looked like a football to me)


----------



## greenkitty7

anchorman (hahahahaha. he punts a dog)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Haha I actually watched that show on saturday night.

Corningstone (following anchorman)


----------



## greenkitty7

will farrel


----------



## Beachcruiser

Hilarious


----------



## greenkitty7

cowbell!


----------



## Polaris425

(we need) MORE


----------



## Beachcruiser

Money


----------



## greenkitty7

fever (i got one) lol


----------



## BlackBeast

sick


----------



## Coolwizard

flu


----------



## 2010Bruterider

bird


----------



## greenkitty7

eagle


----------



## KMKjr

bald


----------



## Beachcruiser

<---------going (bald)


----------



## oldmanbrute

(going)......going.....


----------



## Beachcruiser

GONE!!!!!!!


----------



## TxMudGurl

Crazy


----------



## Beachcruiser

HL (bet you guys will have fun with this one)


----------



## greenkitty7

wannabes... lol


----------



## bigdigger1527

wallabies, lol


----------



## greenkitty7

austrailia


----------



## oldmanbrute

zoo


----------



## KMKjr

caged


----------



## greenkitty7

animal


----------



## Polaris425

instincts


----------



## KMKjr

basic


----------



## oldmanbrute

cable


----------



## Polaris425

winch


----------



## KMKjr

Viper


----------



## Beachcruiser

Max


----------



## greenkitty7

mad


----------



## Beachcruiser

dog


----------



## phreebsd

wash


----------



## Beachcruiser

Bikini


----------



## greenkitty7

beach


----------



## Beachcruiser

<--------(beach) Cruiser :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

PT (cruiser)


----------



## Beachcruiser

nasty


----------



## greenkitty7

say what?

dirty


----------



## Coolwizard

white


----------



## greenkitty7

tcmp (thunder cat mud pro)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Huh


----------



## greenkitty7

so sexy


----------



## Beachcruiser

(thanks for the clarification) Prowler....XTZ


----------



## Coolwizard

Night (prowler)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Hawk


----------



## greenkitty7

falcon


----------



## Beachcruiser

(michael) Vick


----------



## KMKjr

cough


----------



## joemel

now


----------



## DaveMK1

nasty
(the whole house is sick  )


----------



## skid

hole


----------



## greenkitty7

stuck


----------



## Beachcruiser

.up


----------



## bigdigger1527

women


----------



## joemel

trouble


----------



## Big D

pop (pop-o-matic)


----------



## KMKjr

Shoppe


----------



## Polaris425

Ye Olde


----------



## KMKjr

(ol') yeller


----------



## Coolwizard

dog


----------



## KMKjr

cat


----------



## Polaris425

worthless


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris ))


----------



## Polaris425

POWER :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

black


----------



## 2010Bruterider

worthless


----------



## Beachcruiser

Repeat


----------



## bigdigger1527

offender


----------



## KMKjr

young


----------



## joemel

guns


----------



## KMKjr

n' roses


----------



## filthyredneck

greenhouse


----------



## Coolwizard

white house


----------



## bigdigger1527

idiot


----------



## swampthing

proof


----------



## Coolwizard

151


----------



## KMKjr

alcohol


----------



## greenkitty7

beer


----------



## Polaris425

buzz


----------



## greenkitty7

bee


----------



## KMKjr

sting


----------



## bigdigger1527

wasp


----------



## greenkitty7

ouch


----------



## KMKjr

band-aid


----------



## joemel

BLOOD


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Diamond


----------



## swampthing

cut


----------



## KMKjr

knife


----------



## greenkitty7

old timer


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin


----------



## greenkitty7

bahahahaha^


----------



## KMKjr

Boston (Bruins)


----------



## greenkitty7

red sox (loathe)


----------



## KMKjr

suck


----------



## filthyredneck

Vacuum


----------



## KMKjr

cleaner


----------



## Polaris425

commercial


----------



## greenkitty7

grade


----------



## Polaris425

"A"


----------



## KMKjr

beef


----------



## swampthing

steak


----------



## joemel

grill


----------



## DLB

George Foreman


----------



## swampthing

withered


----------



## greenkitty7

plant (dying)


----------



## KMKjr

Robert


----------



## greenkitty7

Led


----------



## KMKjr

heavy


----------



## greenkitty7

metal


----------



## Polaris425

Band


----------



## greenkitty7

guitar


----------



## KMKjr

string


----------



## Polaris425

Cheese!


----------



## greenkitty7

pizza


----------



## bigdigger1527

pepperoni


----------



## greenkitty7

hungry


----------



## KMKjr

starve


----------



## greenkitty7

Gas


----------



## cattracks87

fast


----------



## KMKjr

slow


----------



## Polaris425

honda


----------



## KMKjr

(no) brakes


----------



## bigdigger1527

bayou (Kawasaki)


----------



## KMKjr

swamp

(and the History Channell show Swamp People is funny as old hell!!. Subtiltes needed and they are speaking english....lol)


----------



## greenkitty7

Cajun


----------



## Polaris425

Cookin!


----------



## KMKjr

dinner


----------



## cattracks87

fuel


----------



## joemel

diesel


----------



## KMKjr

Cummings


----------



## greenkitty7

Cummins^

Dodge


----------



## KMKjr

junk


----------



## greenkitty7

^FORD


----------



## Polaris425

TOUGH! :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7

ARCTIC CAT


----------



## KMKjr

Can I say junk again? 

Thunder (Cat)


----------



## greenkitty7

BADAZZ


----------



## KMKjr

Brute


----------



## greenkitty7

can i say junk now? haha.... neither one of us will win.

powa


----------



## KMKjr

tourque


----------



## tumbleweed

monster:rev1:


----------



## joemel

green (the drink green monster)


----------



## KMKjr

hornet

(couldn't do a Kawi reference....too overdone on this thread...lol)


----------



## Big D

ugly (I hated those cars)


----------



## Coolwizard

Betty


----------



## Polaris425

White


----------



## greenkitty7

old


----------



## bigdigger1527

lady


----------



## Big D

Big D (hahaha) okay really .......

Diana


----------



## greenkitty7

princess


----------



## KMKjr

frog


----------



## Coolwizard

legs


----------



## KMKjr

ZZ Top


----------



## joemel

beards


----------



## greenkitty7

santa


----------



## Polaris425

Old


----------



## greenkitty7

dog


----------



## KMKjr

food


----------



## greenkitty7

lunch


----------



## Coolwizard

box


----------



## KMKjr

cardboard


----------



## greenkitty7

wood (board)


----------



## Big D

Archie (only old Manitoban's will get that)


----------



## cattracks87

comic


----------



## bigdigger1527

batman


----------



## Big D

Alfred


----------



## oldmanbrute

Mad (mag)


----------



## greenkitty7

tv (mad)


----------



## Coolwizard

cable


----------



## Polaris425

Braided


----------



## greenkitty7

steel


----------



## BlackBeast

wool


----------



## Big D

mittens


----------



## greenkitty7

gloves


----------



## Polaris425

boxing


----------



## greenkitty7

knockout


----------



## king05

punch


----------



## Polaris425

hawaiian


----------



## greenkitty7

koolaid ninja


----------



## KMKjr

(Oh) Yeah!


----------



## greenkitty7

pitcher


----------



## KMKjr

catcher


----------



## greenkitty7

baseball


----------



## KMKjr

Rawlings


----------



## greenkitty7

WILSON! (castaway)


----------



## Polaris425

Mr. (Wilson, from denis the menice)


----------



## greenkitty7

bean (mr.)


----------



## king05

green


----------



## Polaris425

backs


----------



## greenkitty7

laws ninjas


----------



## KMKjr

in

(and what's up with the Ninja's?)


----------



## BlackBeast

out


----------



## greenkitty7

doors (and it must be a GA thing...)


----------



## Polaris425

French (You're right, it must be a GA...y thing...) :nutkick: BWAAHAHHA Sorry... just kidding!


----------



## greenkitty7

fries (that was mean... lol) BAN!


----------



## Polaris425

Waffle (like at Chic-Fil-A... SO GOOD) haha... a friend of mine got on a kick once where everything was "Rated G..........ay"


----------



## greenkitty7

belgian (thats funny... when i logged in today, for some reason my Gaydar went off, then i looked at the bottom of the page and saw who was logged in....hahahahaha.)


----------



## Polaris425

(Draft) Horses.

(hahaha!!! So, IBBruin was on this morning you say?  )


----------



## greenkitty7

mule (lol... or some guy that had 425 in his name...)


----------



## Polaris425

Stubborn (Let's look at names....  Yours: "kitty" in the name now thats Rated G......ay :bigok: )


----------



## greenkitty7

ME 


edit: dang you changed the original post... (but i think POLARIS is definitely higher in the G.....ay ratings than kitty is.)


----------



## Polaris425

YOU


----------



## greenkitty7

GOOD (thats dirty! man i wish i had photoshop!) but freakin hilarious... gonna be my avatar.


----------



## Polaris425

TIMES

I tried again but, Im no good at PSing stuff...


----------



## greenkitty7

man i cant change em to my avatar!


----------



## KMKjr

New York


----------



## greenkitty7

yankee


----------



## greenkitty7

The 400 waiting for P425 to come outside after talking so much sheet.


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> yankees


suck


----------



## Drewski

Rope


----------



## greenkitty7

hang


----------



## Drewski

loose


----------



## Polaris425

knot


----------



## Drewski

Slip


----------



## bigdigger1527

pink


----------



## Polaris425

Race (for pink slips!)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Cannonball Run


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Oh and Jon, you and greenkitty7 crack me up


----------



## KMKjr

Trans Am


----------



## greenkitty7

we try to keep it light in here... lol
Bandit (Smokey & the...)


----------



## Polaris425

Snowman!!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

diablo samich (and a dr. pepper and make it fast im in a GD hurry!)


----------



## Polaris425

FRED (Get in the truck Fred!)


----------



## greenkitty7

ten 100 (hes takin a ten 100, better than a ten 200 i guess.)


----------



## Polaris425

haha... FROG!


----------



## KMKjr

Quebec


----------



## greenkitty7

Newfoundland (them crazy dam newfies!)


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> Newfoundland (them crazy dam newfies!)


Wife...

(and yes, all Newfie)


----------



## Polaris425

Marriage


----------



## greenkitty7

divorce. (lol my history teacher back in high school was from there and he was crazy as hell. he called himself the crazy newfie!)


----------



## oldmanbrute

freedom


----------



## Tinker

atving


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome!!!


----------



## bigdigger1527

guns


----------



## joemel

rights


----------



## bigdigger1527

life


----------



## muddigger360

Salt (salt life)


----------



## oldmanbrute

sea


----------



## KMKjr

doo


----------



## Big D

Scooby


----------



## king05

Shaggy


----------



## KMKjr

dog


----------



## greenkitty7

snoopy


----------



## KMKjr

beagle


----------



## bigdigger1527

Labrador


----------



## king05

retriever


----------



## greenkitty7

chesapeake bay (retriever)


----------



## Pannell

fishing


----------



## oldmanbrute

licence


----------



## king05

drivers


----------



## joemel

dui


----------



## bigdigger1527

dwi


----------



## Pannell

celebrities


----------



## greenkitty7

Brad Paisley (his song)


----------



## KMKjr

country


----------



## drtj

life


----------



## KMKjr

sentence


----------



## BlackBeast

parol


----------



## drtj

popo


----------



## KMKjr

tow


----------



## Coolwizard

rig


----------



## greenkitty7

jimmy


----------



## blackbluebrute

Beam


----------



## Pannell

post


----------



## bigdigger1527

thread


----------



## KMKjr

needle


----------



## greenkitty7

haystack


----------



## KMKjr

HeeHaw!


----------



## Pannell

Mama's Family ( FYI.... In The Heat Of The Night, best intro song ever )


----------



## king05

sitcom


----------



## greenkitty7

Sienfield


----------



## KMKjr

comic


----------



## greenkitty7

relief


----------



## KMKjr

valve


----------



## greenkitty7

stem


----------



## king05

cell


----------



## greenkitty7

blood


----------



## Coolwizard

bank


----------



## greenkitty7

moola


----------



## KMKjr

cash


----------



## drtj

benjamins


----------



## king05

Ice Cube (in the movie All About the Benjamins)


----------



## KMKjr

tray


----------



## oldmanbrute

T.V.


----------



## Tinker

plasma


----------



## greenkitty7

cutter


----------



## KMKjr

glove

(best batters gloves on the market!)


----------



## greenkitty7

batter


----------



## Polaris425

(On) Deck


----------



## greenkitty7

wood


----------



## KMKjr

lumber


----------



## king05

jack


----------



## bigdigger1527

car


----------



## greenkitty7

pool


----------



## drtj

swimming


----------



## greenkitty7

summer


----------



## Polaris425

place (Glenn Allen  )


----------



## greenkitty7

mat


----------



## Big D

door


----------



## Coolwizard

bell


----------



## Polaris425

ring


----------



## king05

chime


----------



## drtj

in.


----------



## tumbleweed

out


----------



## joemel

foul


----------



## Coolwizard

play


----------



## greenkitty7

ball


----------



## Polaris425

bat


----------



## greenkitty7

cave


----------



## filthyredneck

Batman


----------



## king05

robin


----------



## Coolwizard

Joker


----------



## greenkitty7

Penguin


----------



## filthyredneck

Polar Bear


----------



## greenkitty7

arctic cat


----------



## KMKjr

broke ))


----------



## king05

down


----------



## Polaris425

play (ever heard the saying "down play" I can use it in a sentance if I need to haha)


----------



## skid

time


----------



## drtj

(not) enough


----------



## greenkitty7

powa (for me)


----------



## drtj

greenkitty7 said:


> powa (for me)


 
it done proud!

shift


----------



## Big D

knob


----------



## greenkitty7

off (mine came off last weekend in my hand... lol)


----------



## drtj

balance


----------



## Polaris425

beam


----------



## king05

Jim


----------



## Polaris425

Slim


----------



## KMKjr

anorexic


----------



## greenkitty7

skeleton


----------



## king05

bones


----------



## greenkitty7

drinkin (the song drinkin bone)


----------



## Polaris425

Pour me another one Im finished with the other one Im Drinking my Baby Goodbye!!!!


haha.. wait.. thats too many words... :bigok:


(beer) Pong


----------



## greenkitty7

champ (me)


----------



## joemel

rocky


----------



## lwheath

Horror


----------



## Yesterday

titty


----------



## KMKjr

bar


----------



## Big D

crow


----------



## KMKjr

black


----------



## greenkitty7

angels (she talks to em... lol Black Crowes song)


----------



## KMKjr

Charlie's


----------



## greenkitty7

seafood (mmmm... my favorite resturant in town)


----------



## KMKjr

chowder


----------



## Big D

clam


----------



## Polaris425

up.


----------



## Big D

7 (7-up)....ha follow that


----------



## Polaris425

Dust (like that?  if you dont know what it is look it up)


----------



## king05

storm


----------



## KMKjr

hail


----------



## oldmanbrute

ceasar


----------



## greenkitty7

Rome (but c_ae_sar)


----------



## Coolwizard

Italy


----------



## Big D

boot (....and you're right P, I had to look it up - I've never had fleas - haha)


----------



## KMKjr

rubber


----------



## Polaris425

coupling


----------



## KMKjr

viscous


----------



## king05

fluid


----------



## Drewski

film


----------



## drtj

camera


----------



## KMKjr

digital


----------



## joemel

recording


----------



## Big D

LP (look that up if you don't know what it is  )


----------



## king05

album


----------



## Polaris425

It's "Long Play" and no I didnt need to look it up.

album = Photo


----------



## king05

graph


----------



## Coolwizard

chart


----------



## greenkitty7

doctor


----------



## oldmanbrute

who


----------



## greenkitty7

band


----------



## tumbleweed

rubber


----------



## NMKawierider

Ducky


----------



## filthyredneck

Land Before Time
(Ducky is a character on this kids movie, its cartoon dinosaurs)


----------



## greenkitty7

bahahaha.... that was the shiz when i was growing up!

Spike (another character)


----------



## Polaris425

Sarah  I watched it a million times!


----------



## greenkitty7

dude. littlefoot. main character.


----------



## KMKjr

Bigfoot


----------



## greenkitty7

sasquatch


----------



## king05

myth


----------



## greenkitty7

legend


----------



## KMKjr

Acura


----------



## greenkitty7

integra


----------



## KMKjr

JUNK....

(glorified) Civic


----------



## oldmanbrute

yard


----------



## KMKjr

meter


----------



## filthyredneck

Fluke


----------



## greenkitty7

Fishin


----------



## Polaris425

lure


----------



## greenkitty7

speed craw


----------



## KMKjr

bait


----------



## king05

hook


----------



## greenkitty7

line


----------



## KMKjr

Trilene


----------



## king05

reel


----------



## greenkitty7

pfleuger


----------



## king05

repair


----------



## Polaris425

shop


----------



## KMKjr

spend


----------



## joemel

parts


----------



## KMKjr

Napa


----------



## greenkitty7

blue


----------



## KMKjr

I can say what I wanted to...

so:

sky


----------



## drtj

clouds


----------



## 1meanforeman450

rain


----------



## Polaris425

storm


----------



## drtj

wind


----------



## Coolwizard

tunnel


----------



## 2010Bruterider

vision


----------



## Polaris425

Optomotrist


----------



## Big D

glasses


----------



## KMKjr

wine


----------



## filthyredneck

beer


----------



## KMKjr

drunk


----------



## drtj

invincible


----------



## KMKjr

rum


----------



## Coolwizard

runner


----------



## KMKjr

front


----------



## muddigger360

yard


----------



## Coolwizard

monkey


----------



## KMKjr

business


----------



## muddigger360

man


----------



## filthyredneck

woman


----------



## KMKjr

American


----------



## muddigger360

flag


----------



## KMKjr

maple leaf


----------



## king05

branch


----------



## Polaris425

government


----------



## KMKjr

criminals


----------



## king05

politicians


----------



## 2010Bruterider

split-tongued-devils


----------



## Polaris425

Blue (devils)


----------



## KMKjr

sad


----------



## Coolwizard

eyes


----------



## KMKjr

looking


----------



## joemel

gawking


----------



## greenkitty7

drooling


----------



## Big D

baby


----------



## greenkitty7

400 (my baby... lol)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

large


----------



## KMKjr

BIG


----------



## greenkitty7

haha thanks! shes not that big though...

movie


----------



## filthyredneck

theater


----------



## KMKjr

opera


----------



## skid

house


----------



## Coolwizard

brand


----------



## tumbleweed

new


----------



## KMKjr

baby


----------



## king05

mama


----------



## KMKjr

Yo!


----------



## Big D

toy (yo-yo)


----------



## KMKjr

Tonka


----------



## BlackBeast

truck


----------



## king05

bed


----------



## Big D

flower


----------



## king05

girl


----------



## KMKjr

woman


----------



## greenkitty7

man


----------



## Big D

gingerbread


----------



## KMKjr

house


----------



## BumpStix

sunk


----------



## findmeinthemud09

ship


----------



## tumbleweed

wreak


----------



## Big D

nervous


----------



## tumbleweed

breakdown:dunno:


----------



## grizz660muddin

need


----------



## KMKjr

wants


----------



## joemel

more


----------



## KMKjr

Eat


----------



## greenkitty7

candy


----------



## 2010Bruterider

cane


----------



## king05

sugar


----------



## KMKjr

sweet


----------



## Polaris425

water (as in the town  ) lol


----------



## drtj

drink


----------



## KMKjr

booze


----------



## king05

liquor


----------



## bayou_boy_22

drunk


----------



## king05

(drunk)en chicken


----------



## grizz660muddin

fried


----------



## KMKjr

Kentucky


----------



## Big D

bluegrass


----------



## greenkitty7

mandolin


----------



## KMKjr

instrument


----------



## greenkitty7

tool


----------



## Polaris425

box


----------



## KMKjr

tackle


----------



## Big D

bait


----------



## drtj

fishing


----------



## joemel

lure


----------



## greenkitty7

bass


----------



## king05

pro


----------



## Polaris425

shops!! (Which I won a $25 gift card to last week! I guess I can buy 1 fishing lure now... HA! :bigok: )


----------



## king05

expensive


----------



## greenkitty7

worth it


----------



## joemel

negative


----------



## oldmanbrute

budget


----------



## Coolwizard

low


----------



## KMKjr

rider


----------



## king05

night (rider)


----------



## greenkitty7

KIT


----------



## Big D

First Aid

(didn't we have the exact list of words a while back :thinking


----------



## greenkitty7

band (aid)

(and I think so Big D...)


----------



## filthyredneck

rubber


----------



## greenkitty7

hose


----------



## Polaris425

up your nose! haha.. Vinny Barbarino. 

hose = Fire


----------



## greenkitty7

drill


----------



## Big D

dentist


----------



## king05

novacaine


----------



## Polaris425

numb


----------



## greenkitty7

cavity


----------



## filthyredneck

crown


----------



## Polaris425

King


----------



## BlackBeast

crab


----------



## drtj

tasty


----------



## filthyredneck

nasty


----------



## greenkitty7

guacamole


----------



## KMKjr

nacho


----------



## Polaris425

libre


----------



## cmills

cerveza


----------



## KMKjr

beer


----------



## Polaris425

COLD


----------



## KMKjr

winter


----------



## joemel

summer


----------



## greenkitty7

Hot


----------



## Polaris425

Girlfriend


----------



## RaisnCane

Money


----------



## KMKjr

bank


----------



## lowcountrytj

check


----------



## Coolwizard

book


----------



## filthyredneck

Dictionary


----------



## lowcountrytj

Spelling


----------



## king05

bee


----------



## tumbleweed

sting


----------



## lowcountrytj

Operation


----------



## greenkitty7

game


----------



## joemel

checkers


----------



## drtj

chess


----------



## greenkitty7

Check


----------



## Polaris425

Bounce


----------



## KMKjr

ball


----------



## Polaris425

masquerade


----------



## KMKjr

Marti Gras


----------



## Polaris425

parade


----------



## joemel

float


----------



## Big D

root beer


----------



## Coolwizard

soda


----------



## NMKawierider

Baking


----------



## joemel

maw-maw


----------



## KMKjr

Granny


----------



## BBBPowered

smith apple


----------



## trailman412

pie


----------



## joemel

pecan


----------



## Greg G

tree


----------



## Coolwizard

hugger


----------



## greenkitty7

coozie


----------



## joemel

cold


----------



## greenkitty7

beer (im going home to get one in a few minutes, hell of a day)


----------



## LM83

Keg


----------



## Polaris425

they make a nice fire pit when they're empty! lol


Party


----------



## LM83

Or a BBQ pit! 

Birthday


----------



## lwheath

Suit


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Up (Barny Stenson reference)


----------



## Polaris425

^ haha

Down


----------



## Coolwizard

town


----------



## Greg G

hall


----------



## Polaris425

way


----------



## Greg G

away


----------



## Big D

far, far


----------



## Polaris425

near


----------



## filthyredneck

close


----------



## eagleeye76

almost


----------



## joemel

miss


----------



## Polaris425

mrs.


----------



## Big D

Doubtfire


----------



## Polaris425

Robin (Williams)


----------



## Greg G

batman


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Joker


----------



## Polaris425

Card


----------



## Big D

birthday


----------



## NMKawierider

Suit ....well!


----------



## filthyredneck

Tuxedo


----------



## Bruiser

smoking


----------



## Greg G

gun


----------



## filthyredneck

Ammuntion


----------



## KMKjr

bullet


----------



## Coolwizard

mustang (Car in the "Bullet" movie)


----------



## Polaris425

Ponys


----------



## eagleeye76

Horsepower


----------



## KMKjr

tourque


----------



## LM83

Wrench


----------



## joemel

craftsman


----------



## Greg G

sears


----------



## Polaris425

catalog


----------



## KMKjr

Victoria's Secret


----------



## Polaris425

Model


----------



## trailman412

Citizen


----------



## eagleeye76

myself


----------



## phreebsd

Love


----------



## prairieforce

wife


----------



## eagleeye76

son


----------



## joemel

{I} MISS


----------



## Polaris425

issippi haha... just kidding

Scarlet


----------



## oldmanbrute

fever


----------



## Big D

disco


----------



## KMKjr

ball


----------



## Polaris425

(&) Chain


----------



## filthyredneck

saw (chain saw)


----------



## KMKjr

reciprocating


----------



## eagleeye76

dewalt


----------



## king05

milwaukee


----------



## eagleeye76

beer


----------



## joemel

yummy


----------



## Polaris425

food


----------



## oldmanbrute

man (vs)


----------



## eagleeye76

wild


----------



## trailman412

animal


----------



## LM83

Waste.


----------



## eagleeye76

kennel


----------



## Polaris425

cage


----------



## Coolwizard

roll


----------



## LM83

Jelly


----------



## oldmanbrute

donut


----------



## Polaris425

reverse (donuts)


----------



## eagleeye76

backup


----------



## Big D

camera


----------



## bigdigger1527

digital


----------



## LM83

Photo


----------



## Polaris425

Graph


----------



## joemel

tele


----------



## oldmanbrute

tubbies


----------



## eagleeye76

bunnies


----------



## LM83

Playboy


----------



## oldmanbrute

mansion


----------



## Nadaklu

Rich


----------



## joemel

poor


----------



## Big D

judgement


----------



## LM83

Day


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Trader


----------



## palumbo

auto


----------



## oldmanbrute

immune


----------



## eagleeye76

sickness


----------



## Big D

motion


----------



## joemel

friction


----------



## Polaris425

traction


----------



## eagleeye76

rubber


----------



## Polaris425

down (someone say customs next!)


----------



## LM83

Customs lol


----------



## palumbo

immigration


----------



## greenkitty7

illeagals


----------



## wcs61

handouts (at our expense)


----------



## Coolwizard

Democrat


----------



## Polaris425

Party


----------



## LM83

Animal


----------



## palumbo

lover


----------



## LM83

Secret


----------



## Big D

Santa


----------



## swampthing

Satan


----------



## pitbullmike007

sucks lol


----------



## joemel

hoover


----------



## oldmanbrute

FBI


----------



## LM83

Pig


----------



## Nadaklu

Hog


----------



## Polaris425

hunting


----------



## palumbo

deer


----------



## eagleeye76

partridge


----------



## Polaris425

family


----------



## Coolwizard

tree


----------



## palumbo

branch


----------



## pitbullmike007

Swing


----------



## joemel

arm


----------



## palumbo

human


----------



## Polaris425

nature


----------



## palumbo

mud


----------



## LM83

Bug


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Boil


----------



## KMKjr

puss


----------



## Polaris425

zits


----------



## Big D

teenager


----------



## LM83

Expensive


----------



## eagleeye76

women lol


----------



## joemel

divorce


----------



## killer666

girlfriend


----------



## LM83

Miserable. Hahaha


----------



## Polaris425

Pain


----------



## LM83

Happy


----------



## killer666

days


----------



## joemel

summer


----------



## palumbo

hot


----------



## Coolwizard

pepper


----------



## eagleeye76

spice


----------



## rillo750i

Girl


----------



## Polaris425

Old


----------



## palumbo

lady


----------



## Big D

Donna 
(hey, Donna is Italian for lady)...I'm just curious to see what follows


----------



## Polaris425

Ol... No... better not... um.....  


MUDDY


----------



## Big D

tires ...... btw- smart choice Jon


----------



## Coolwizard

flat


----------



## Polaris425

pancake


----------



## palumbo

COMPRESSOR


----------



## 2010Bruterider

spring


----------



## greenkitty7

Slinky


----------



## killer666

stairs


----------



## joemel

banister


----------



## greenkitty7

rails


----------



## Polaris425

Kansas (City Southern Railway)


----------



## greenkitty7

Dorothy (we're not in Kansas anymore Toto)


----------



## KMKjr

Gale (her real name)


----------



## trailman412

Banks


----------



## joemel

sidewinder (one of banks trucks)


----------



## jctgumby

missle


----------



## Polaris425

silo


----------



## LM83

Feed


----------



## KMKjr

bag


----------



## eagleeye76

lady


----------



## palumbo

sexy


----------



## killer666

brute force


----------



## eagleeye76

POWER


----------



## jctgumby

Rangers lol


----------



## eagleeye76

Forest


----------



## killer666

yogi


----------



## eagleeye76

yellowstone


----------



## palumbo

volcano


----------



## eagleeye76

lava


----------



## NMKawierider

Tube


----------



## joemel

lamp


----------



## eagleeye76

bulb


----------



## Polaris425

amaryllis


----------



## greenkitty7

flower


----------



## jctgumby

power


----------



## greenkitty7

wheels


----------



## KMKjr

hot

My sons favorite toys!! 500+ counting....lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

potato


----------



## Polaris425

head


----------



## KMKjr

(I can say what I want to.....*family site*....lol)

n' shoulders


----------



## Polaris425

lol

shampoo


----------



## KMKjr

conditioner


----------



## eagleeye76

air


----------



## filthyredneck

gas


----------



## Polaris425

fart


----------



## jctgumby

silent


----------



## palumbo

loud


----------



## KMKjr

speaker


----------



## trailman412

box


----------



## KMKjr

one again, family site....lol

cardboard


----------



## Polaris425

shipping


----------



## KMKjr

postage


----------



## killer666

strike


----------



## palumbo

bowling


----------



## jctgumby

pin


----------



## killer666

head


----------



## joemel

neck


----------



## Polaris425

giraffe


----------



## KMKjr

tall


----------



## Coolwizard

order


----------



## greenkitty7

Fries


----------



## Polaris425

french


----------



## palumbo

manicure


----------



## KMKjr

nails


----------



## swampthing

finger


----------



## trailman412

foods


----------



## eagleeye76

protien


----------



## Bruiser

Shake


----------



## KMKjr

weed 
:spliff:


----------



## jctgumby

eater


----------



## swampthing

cake


----------



## Polaris425

wedding


----------



## killer666

prison


----------



## KMKjr

bars


----------



## jctgumby

karaoke


----------



## swampthing

machine


----------



## joemel

parts


----------



## Polaris425

Washer


----------



## swampthing

pressure


----------



## Big D

blood


----------



## greenkitty7

heart


----------



## jctgumby

attack


----------



## greenkitty7

battle


----------



## LM83

Ship


----------



## Bruiser

out


----------



## trailman412

doors


----------



## eagleeye76

key


----------



## killer666

skeleton


----------



## greenkitty7

closet


----------



## Polaris425

Are you in it? j/k

Hangers


----------



## greenkitty7

your funny P425... NOT!

bats.


----------



## eagleeye76

Bugs


----------



## greenkitty7

squish


----------



## Bruiser

squash


----------



## Polaris425

game


----------



## NMKawierider

Plan


----------



## Polaris425

New. B/c I might need a new game plan soon. Just heard my boss tell our big boss I dont have the skill set to draw something in 3D. WTH. It's what I was trained to do. @MightBeLookingForANewJob.


----------



## eagleeye76

Beginings That sucks Polaris425!!!


----------



## swampthing

Hopeful


----------



## KMKjr

optimist


----------



## prairieforce

positive


----------



## oldmanbrute

renforcement


----------



## joemel

marines


----------



## DaveMK1

sheep (old joke about the navy and carrying marines on their ships)


----------



## Coolwizard

shank


----------



## CanadianMudNeck

prison....


----------



## LM83

Crime


----------



## eagleeye76

Warden


----------



## Polaris425

game


----------



## eagleeye76

chichen


----------



## greenkitty7

wings


----------



## eagleeye76

Pheasant


----------



## Polaris425

hunting


----------



## greenkitty7

Duck


----------



## oldmanbrute

wabbit


----------



## Big D

season (that is my all-time favourite Looney Toons episode)


----------



## Polaris425

Elmer


----------



## killer666

shotgun


----------



## joemel

shells


----------



## greenkitty7

BOMB


----------



## eagleeye76

fuse


----------



## greenkitty7

short


----------



## palumbo

barrel


----------



## greenkitty7

whiskey


----------



## oldmanbrute

rock-n-roll(er)


----------



## eagleeye76

coaster


----------



## greenkitty7

Drink


----------



## palumbo

Cooler


----------



## Polaris425

Ice


----------



## killer666

hockey eh!!


----------



## greenkitty7

canadians...^^^^


----------



## Polaris425

Bacon


----------



## eagleeye76

hog


----------



## muddigger360

Hunting


----------



## Polaris425

Ground


----------



## palumbo

Beef


----------



## Polaris425

It's what's for dinner!!! Haha

Steak


----------



## prairieforce

Out


----------



## Big D

left field (that's usually where you'll find me )


----------



## eagleeye76

mouse


----------



## Polaris425

Mickey!!!


----------



## eagleeye76

ears


----------



## wcs61

handles


----------



## eagleeye76

hair


----------



## joemel

pull


----------



## eagleeye76

hard


----------



## wcs61

Chinese arithmatic


----------



## eagleeye76

confuseing


----------



## Polaris425

Botany


----------



## wcs61

Weed


----------



## eagleeye76

fishing


----------



## KMKjr

hook


----------



## Big D

captain (argh)


----------



## eagleeye76

me (Peter)


----------



## killer666

you


----------



## Big D

sheep (ewe)


----------



## KMKjr

hey (you)


----------



## wcs61

Hola


----------



## Polaris425

spanish


----------



## greenkitty7

Spain


----------



## eagleeye76

europe


----------



## greenkitty7

Asia


----------



## Polaris425

Rice


----------



## greenkitty7

paddy


----------



## Big D

wagon


----------



## greenkitty7

CALL THA AMALANCE!


----------



## Polaris425

Siren


----------



## greenkitty7

odysseus (i'm a nerd)


----------



## ksh3

Ithaca


----------



## wcs61

Remington


----------



## Polaris425

FireArms


----------



## greenkitty7

Benelli


----------



## eagleeye76

Brittany (spaniel)


----------



## greenkitty7

Cocker


----------



## wcs61

Joe


----------



## trailman412

Dirt


----------



## wcs61

playground


----------



## ksh3

Slide


----------



## Polaris425

rule (anyone old enough to have used a slide rule?) lol


----------



## wcs61

law (everyone old enough to have broken one?)


----------



## Big D

breaker (I have a working one, just don't know how to use it)


----------



## greenkitty7

bar (i have to use em all the time)


----------



## oldmanbrute

stool (haven't used one in years)


----------



## KMKjr

poop


----------



## wcs61

:snork: odor


----------



## greenkitty7

fowl


----------



## Polaris425

duck


----------



## greenkitty7

mallard


----------



## ksh3

Hunt


----------



## backwoodsboy70

bow hunting


----------



## eagleeye76

NAVHDA (North American Versitile Hunting Dog Asso.)


----------



## Polaris425

Beagle


----------



## Big D

Snoopy


----------



## eagleeye76

Jake (my Brittany)


----------



## killer666

the snake (going old school)


----------



## wcs61

Pliskin (Old school again, Escape From NY)


----------



## greenkitty7

NYPD Blue (OLD SKEWL AGAIN)


----------



## joemel

balls ( when I was in school lmao)


----------



## Big D

moth


----------



## eagleeye76

protien ( they are good for ya lmao)


----------



## Big D

shakes (ewwwww)


----------



## KMKjr

milk


----------



## eagleeye76

pump ( I wanted to say something else lol )


----------



## wcs61

Album (Aerosmith)


----------



## Big D

photo


----------



## greenkitty7

smile


----------



## Polaris425

teeth


----------



## greenkitty7

crooked


----------



## KMKjr

criminal


----------



## greenkitty7

Politicians


----------



## eagleeye76

theives


----------



## Polaris425

jail


----------



## wcs61

Bait!


----------



## greenkitty7

worms


----------



## Polaris425

ring


----------



## greenkitty7

fungus


----------



## linkage

polaris :haha:


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome! :bigok:


----------



## linkage

gnarly


----------



## lilbigtonka

pimpin


----------



## greenkitty7

swagger


----------



## Polaris425

Zoot Suit


----------



## greenkitty7

tex avery


----------



## Polaris425

Loony Toons


----------



## lilbigtonka

bugs bunny


----------



## oldmanbrute

varmint


----------



## wcs61

****


----------



## greenkitty7

dawg


----------



## eagleeye76

hound


----------



## oldmanbrute

nothing (but a)


----------



## wcs61

Zilch


----------



## Sanative

Zero


----------



## greenkitty7

GC (honda) lol


----------



## Polaris425

Lifted


----------



## wcs61

spirituality newangel


----------



## greenkitty7

church


----------



## Big D

choir


----------



## eagleeye76

Blood


----------



## wcs61

Bath!


----------



## Polaris425

bird


----------



## greenkitty7

feathers


----------



## wcs61

Down


----------



## greenkitty7

football


----------



## Coolwizard

coach


----------



## wcs61

BEAR!


----------



## greenkitty7

Claw


----------



## Polaris425

SUGAR


----------



## wcs61

Coated


----------



## greenkitty7

powder


----------



## Polaris425

SNOW


----------



## wcs61

Cone


----------



## oldmanbrute

traffic


----------



## blue beast

circle


----------



## greenkitty7

(of) death


----------



## Big D

trap


----------



## Polaris425

bear


----------



## greenkitty7

grizzly


----------



## wcs61

Yamaha


----------



## greenkitty7

kodiak


----------



## Polaris425

skoal


----------



## wcs61

Bandit


----------



## BF2012

smokie/smokey


----------



## NMKawierider

Bear ...( Think we've been here...lol)


----------



## eagleeye76

Bang ( I shot the bear)


----------



## Polaris425

She (bang) ;-)


----------



## eagleeye76

(she)trouble


----------



## wcs61

free


----------



## Big D

spirit


----------



## Polaris425

Holy


----------



## Coolwizard

ghost


----------



## Polaris425

dad (for all you yungsters, that was a movie...)


----------



## wcs61

teacher


----------



## BF2012

pet


----------



## phreebsd

car

car pet = carpet. score!


----------



## eagleeye76

flees


----------



## Big D

ticks


----------



## BF2012

tourettes


----------



## xbrute650x

Twitch


----------



## wcs61

Spasm


----------



## Big D

muscle


----------



## xbrute650x

Bicep


----------



## wcs61

Curl


----------



## swampthing

hair


----------



## oldmanbrute

implants


----------



## wcs61

@[email protected]


----------



## xbrute650x

Chicken


----------



## Coolwizard

soup


----------



## wcs61

Stew


----------



## BF2012

BEEF


----------



## palumbo

Steak


----------



## CanadianMudNeck

sauce


----------



## wcs61

Alkiehal


----------



## eagleeye76

Jack (Daniels)


----------



## joemel

Jim


----------



## xbrute650x

Slim (Jim) haha


----------



## wcs61

up^


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

down


----------



## Big D

comforter


----------



## palumbo

sleep


----------



## Polaris425

number (seen the comercials? lol)


----------



## greenkitty7

matress


----------



## Polaris425

pillow (top)


----------



## greenkitty7

feather


----------



## Big D

duster


----------



## Polaris425

crop


----------



## wcs61

harvest


----------



## greenkitty7

peanuts


----------



## wcs61

cheap


----------



## greenkitty7

bullcrap (lol have you seen the seed prices?)


----------



## wcs61

fertilizer ( cheap = as in under-paid)


----------



## Polaris425

grow


----------



## greenkitty7

(-ing) pains


----------



## eagleeye76

knee


----------



## Kingsixx

cap


----------



## wcs61

night (cap) ^^


----------



## ksh3

Owl


----------



## lilbigtonka

hoot


----------



## wcs61

^^ers


----------



## Big D

restaurant


----------



## wcs61

chain


----------



## Polaris425

link


----------



## greenkitty7

fence


----------



## oldmanbrute

(barb) wire


----------



## xbrute650x

Brush


----------



## wcs61

Guard


----------



## Polaris425

RIght


----------



## greenkitty7

left


----------



## Coolwizard

field


----------



## NMKawierider

Air


----------



## oldmanbrute

pressure


----------



## Polaris425

gauge


----------



## greenkitty7

twelve


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

thirteen


----------



## eagleeye76

lucky


----------



## wcs61

strike


----------



## eagleeye76

match


----------



## oldmanbrute

.com


----------



## Foreman 09

mudinmyblood:haha:


----------



## wcs61

forum


----------



## Polaris425

THE BEST EVER! :rockn: oh wait, just 1 word...


Threads


----------



## greenkitty7

needles


----------



## 650Brute

Tattoo


----------



## Big D

parlour


----------



## Polaris425

Bridge (b/c the parlour is where the old ladies go to play cards  )


----------



## Big D

swinging (Hey P, is that yet another "old lady" shot at me?? )


----------



## Polaris425

no of course not! 

(front) porch


----------



## greenkitty7

deck


----------



## wcs61

knockout


----------



## greenkitty7

boxing


----------



## Polaris425

ring


----------



## greenkitty7

diamond


----------



## wcs61

Baseball


----------



## Polaris425

dugout


----------



## wcs61

canoe


----------



## xbrute650x

Water


----------



## blue beast

polo


----------



## wcs61

shirt


----------



## xbrute650x

Under-armor


----------



## filthyredneck

sweat


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Shop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingsixx

Lifter


----------



## Polaris425

power


----------



## greenkitty7

stroke


----------



## palumbo

rehabilitation


----------



## Polaris425

therapy


----------



## wcs61

workout


----------



## greenkitty7

pump


----------



## Polaris425

sump


----------



## greenkitty7

sewage


----------



## wcs61

treatment


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

hospital


----------



## Polaris425

NURSE


----------



## palumbo

doctor


----------



## Foreman 09

Phil


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Oprah


----------



## eagleeye76

Money


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Trump (Donald)


----------



## Foreman 09

Towers


----------



## eagleeye76

Twin (Towers USA USA)


----------



## Sanative

V-Twin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreman 09

Brute


----------



## eagleeye76

Muscle


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Cars


----------



## oldmanbrute

hybrid


----------



## wcs61

Bass


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Fishin'


----------



## Foreman 09

Brim


----------



## wcs61

Hat


----------



## Polaris425

fadora


----------



## oldmanbrute

classic


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

old


----------



## Foreman 09

man


----------



## palumbo

cave


----------



## greenkitty7

bat


----------



## Polaris425

boy


----------



## Foreman 09

girl


----------



## trailman412

friend


----------



## Polaris425

expensive


----------



## Sanative

Gas.


----------



## DLB

can


----------



## eagleeye76

throne


----------



## oldmanbrute

(brute) seat


----------



## Foreman 09

chair


----------



## wcs61

Electric


----------



## Polaris425

Skillet


----------



## Foreman 09

(Christian) Band


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Rubber (Band)


----------



## Big D

gloves


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Work


----------



## J Forsyth

Hard


----------



## blue beast

headed


----------



## oldmanbrute

fool


----------



## eagleeye76

gold


----------



## wcs61

Tooth


----------



## eagleeye76

brush


----------



## wcs61

Bush


----------



## Big D

rose


----------



## swampthing

black


----------



## wcs61

Plague


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Disease


----------



## eagleeye76

Cure


----------



## wcs61

Remedy


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

Treatment


----------



## eagleeye76

punishment


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

crime


----------



## lilbigtonka

jail


----------



## eagleeye76

Handcuffs (ooolala)


----------



## wcs61

Bondage


----------



## greenkitty7

chains


----------



## Polaris425

tow


----------



## wcs61

boat


----------



## joemel

titanic


----------



## Polaris425

sink


----------



## leez_brute

toilet


----------



## Kingsixx

poop


----------



## oldmanbrute

happens


----------



## Kingsixx

bang


----------



## wcs61

report


----------



## Big D

book (am I the only one who's wondering how the last 3 words are related)


----------



## swampthing

^^ yep, you are. LOL

note


----------



## Polaris425

Pad


nah I was a little curious too... Unless its related to a movie that came to mind.


----------



## wcs61

apartment ( Bang as in gun fire = report. As for the others, ****ed if I know)


----------



## Polaris425

complex


----------



## leez_brute

Softball


----------



## wcs61

underhanded


----------



## Polaris425

sneaky


----------



## greenkitty7

sly


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

ninja


----------



## Big D

turtle


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Entourage 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

President


----------



## wcs61

SUX


----------



## Big D

straw


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

drink


----------



## wcs61

Bud!


----------



## filthyredneck

-light


----------



## wcs61

bulb


----------



## greenkitty7

plant


----------



## wcs61

bury


----------



## greenkitty7

body


----------



## filthyredneck

filler


----------



## Polaris425

Whey - it's apparently %100 beef filler according to Taco Bell  haha


----------



## palumbo

protein


----------



## southernbrute750

Shake


----------



## oldmanbrute

Steak


----------



## southernbrute750

Sauce


----------



## greenkitty7

soy


----------



## Polaris425

Bean


----------



## southernbrute750

Red


----------



## leez_brute

Foxx


----------



## greenkitty7

racing


----------



## Polaris425

#Winning


----------



## wcs61

First


----------



## xbrute650x

prize


----------



## eagleeye76

Gold


----------



## oldmanbrute

nugget


----------



## southernbrute750

Chicken


----------



## Polaris425

FRIED


----------



## eagleeye76

grilled


----------



## wcs61

Baked


----------



## Big D

pie


----------



## greenkitty7

cherry


----------



## swampthing

pop (cola!!)


----------



## Polaris425

soda


----------



## palumbo

Baking (soda)


----------



## oldmanbrute

cupcakes


----------



## wcs61

treats


----------



## Coolwizard

halloween


----------



## wcs61

spooks


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Startles 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## poporider2011

electrical


----------



## Polaris425

technician


----------



## brutemike

auto


----------



## eagleeye76

GMC


----------



## wcs61

FORD!


----------



## eagleeye76

Chevy (Ford lol They make a GMC and a Chevy cause they r so good they need 2 to keep up with the demand lol jk)


----------



## wcs61

Corvair ( only car condemmed for unsafe useage at any speed...GM lol)



eagleeye76 said:


> Chevy (Ford #1... They make a GMC and a Chevy cause they need 2 to keep up with the dummies who buy em)


----------



## Foreman 09

car


----------



## Big D

box


----------



## NMKawierider

Canyon


----------



## oft brute

mouth


----------



## filthyredneck

foot


----------



## wcs61

Measurement


----------



## Polaris425

Meters


----------



## palumbo

millimiters


----------



## oldmanbrute

micro


----------



## swampthing

machines!!


----------



## samuelm

mechanical


----------



## Polaris425

Bull


----------



## Kingsixx

horns


----------



## southernbrute750

loud


----------



## Big D

mouth


----------



## oldmanbrute

potty


----------



## samuelm

shoe


----------



## samuelm

opps was looking at the wrong page 

flush


----------



## brutemike

front diff


----------



## wcs61

Headache


----------



## oldmanbrute

migraine


----------



## Polaris425

Sinuses!


----------



## southernbrute750

Passages


----------



## wcs61

Secret


----------



## southernbrute750

Treasure


----------



## Polaris425

Hunt


----------



## oldmanbrute

Helen


----------



## palumbo

Georgia


----------



## oldmanbrute

Gator (BAIT!)


----------



## Kingsixx

Aid


----------



## southernbrute750

first


----------



## swampthing

place


----------



## Big D

mat


----------



## eagleeye76

wcs61 said:


> Corvair ( only car condemmed for unsafe useage at any speed...GM lol)


Talk about putting words in my mouth... Now that was funny!!!

Table


----------



## Sanative

Chair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joemel

electric


----------



## leez_brute

slide


----------



## wcs61

Dip (as in our economy)


----------



## leez_brute

chip


----------



## wcs61

Tooth


----------



## eagleeye76

ache


----------



## Sanative

back


----------



## eagleeye76

spine


----------



## Big D

book


----------



## wcs61

worm


----------



## Kingsixx

Hole


----------



## swampthing

mud


----------



## Polaris425

machine


----------



## Big D

mighty (I have sons, remember)


----------



## swampthing

mouse


----------



## wcs61

maze


----------



## Polaris425

confusing


----------



## wcs61

_*BF750i*_ (badass but keeps you thinking)


----------



## oldmanbrute

still (confusing, _last post ^):thinking:_


----------



## greenkitty7

moonshine


----------



## wcs61

hooch


----------



## Big D

Turner


----------



## wcs61

Ike


----------



## joemel

hurricane


----------



## greenkitty7

miami


----------



## Polaris425

heat


----------



## eagleeye76

wood


----------



## oldmanbrute

chuck


----------



## Polaris425

Beef


----------



## wcs61

grievance


----------



## eagleeye76

management


----------



## Polaris425

Business


----------



## Big D

risky


----------



## Coolwizard

behavior


----------



## oldmanbrute

modification


----------



## Polaris425

Clutch


----------



## wcs61

release


----------



## eagleeye76

arrow


----------



## wcs61

(William) Tell


----------



## oldmanbrute

show (&)


----------



## Polaris425

(&) Shine


----------



## wcs61

Spit (shine)


----------



## eagleeye76

loogie (spit from down deep)


----------



## wcs61

Oyster


----------



## Big D

bar


----------



## oldmanbrute

-B-Q


----------



## eagleeye76

Grill


----------



## wcs61

Tubular


----------



## Coolwizard

wave


----------



## eagleeye76

bye


----------



## oldmanbrute

polar


----------



## wcs61

Bear


----------



## Big D

trap


----------



## wcs61

corner


----------



## leez_brute

time-out


----------



## wcs61

detention


----------



## swampthing

slip


----------



## eagleeye76

dress


----------



## wcs61

rehearsal


----------



## Coolwizard

dinner


----------



## wcs61

meal


----------



## swampthing

feast


----------



## KMKjr

eat


----------



## wcs61

consume


----------



## swampthing

overwhelm


----------



## wcs61

SWAMP


----------



## Polaris425

BUGGY!


----------



## oldmanbrute

Horse (&)


----------



## swampthing

hair


----------



## leez_brute

net


----------



## wcs61

online


----------



## Polaris425

orders


----------



## KMKjr

demands


----------



## leez_brute

supply


----------



## eagleeye76

Shed


----------



## wcs61

balding


----------



## Big D

receding


----------



## oft brute

hairline


----------



## Polaris425

fracture


----------



## Coolwizard

compound


----------



## greenkitty7

polishing


----------



## swampthing

shoe


----------



## KMKjr

horse


----------



## wcs61

tooth


----------



## Big D

saber


----------



## wcs61

Calvary


----------



## Polaris425

Golgotha


----------



## oft brute

jerusalem


----------



## wcs61

Tomb


----------



## Big D

mummy


----------



## oldmanbrute

curse


----------



## oft brute

voodoo


----------



## Polaris425

doll


----------



## oft brute

baby


----------



## Polaris425

sweetheart


----------



## oft brute

tater biscuit! lol


----------



## KMKjr

(biscuit) joint


----------



## wcs61

doobie


----------



## KMKjr

Brothers


----------



## Polaris425

sisters


----------



## oldmanbrute

twin


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Doublemint


----------



## wcs61

Wrigley's


----------



## oft brute

gum


----------



## Polaris425

tree


----------



## NMKawierider

Root


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Beer


----------



## Big D

ginger


----------



## greenkitty7

freckles


----------



## wcs61

Lohan


----------



## greenkitty7

movie


----------



## Polaris425

rent


----------



## Polaris425

** Note The next off-color or inapropriate reply I see I'm just going to lock this thread. I've said it 100 times and I'm not saying it again. KEEP IT CLEAN.*


----------



## oft brute

car


----------



## wcs61

WASH


----------



## greenkitty7

muddy


----------



## oft brute

gras


----------



## wcs61

turf


----------



## Big D

artificial


----------



## Polaris425

flavor


----------



## oft brute

tasty


----------



## wcs61

pungent


----------



## Polaris425

odor


----------



## wcs61

funk


----------



## Polaris425

soul


----------



## greenkitty7

heart


----------



## oft brute

valve


----------



## wcs61

Regulator


----------



## eagleeye76

air


----------



## Foreman 09

pressure


----------



## wcs61

stress (Since I'm at work)


----------



## Polaris425

Headache


----------



## Big D

Slurpee


----------



## swampthing

large


----------



## wcs61

Rosanne


----------



## Polaris425

Barr


----------



## wyo58

Lounge


----------



## Polaris425

singer


----------



## wyo58

burlesque


----------



## Polaris425

Dancer


----------



## wyo58

Line


----------



## DaveMK1

coke


----------



## swampthing

machine


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Head. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG using Tapatalk


----------



## wyo58

Shop


----------



## Polaris425

groceries


----------



## BlackBeast

store


----------



## wcs61

cache


----------



## Polaris425

memory


----------



## wyo58

Stick


----------



## oldmanbrute

yard


----------



## Polaris425

mower


----------



## wcs61

Deere


----------



## wyo58

Buck


----------



## oft brute

doe


----------



## Polaris425

knead


----------



## oft brute

mix


----------



## Polaris425

stir


----------



## wyo58

puree


----------



## Polaris425

Blender


----------



## swampthing

milkshake


----------



## wyo58

Malt


----------



## oldmanbrute

tease


----------



## John Deere

hair


----------



## Polaris425

Spray


----------



## wcs61

paint


----------



## swampthing

chips....mmmmmm


----------



## Polaris425

kettle (cooked)


----------



## wyo58

Corn

(dang Jons good at this)


----------



## Polaris425

dog  I try.


----------



## oft brute

retriever


----------



## wcs61

gatherer


----------



## Big D

hunter


----------



## greenkitty7

weapon


----------



## Polaris425

assault


----------



## greenkitty7

charge


----------



## oft brute

banzai


----------



## eagleeye76

jumper (cables)


----------



## wcs61

Electrified


----------



## Polaris425

Wire


----------



## swampthing

wheel


----------



## BlackBeast

tire


----------



## wcs61

wane


----------



## Polaris425

'lil


----------



## SuperATV

john (rapper)


----------



## Polaris425

Robin Hood


----------



## SuperATV

bow


----------



## Big D

river........... (Bow River is in Calgary)


----------



## Polaris425

phoenix (not real sure who would name their kid River Phoenix, but whatever.. maybe it's just a stage name)


----------



## bruteforcebill

arizona


----------



## CumminsPower24

Tea


----------



## eagleeye76

time


----------



## wcs61

measurement


----------



## greenkitty7

inches


----------



## oldmanbrute

cubic


----------



## bruteforcebill

feet


----------



## wcs61

yard


----------



## wyo58

Dart


----------



## Big D

board


----------



## CanadianMudNeck

score


----------



## Polaris425

Points


----------



## wcs61

coordinates


----------



## DaveMK1

align


----------



## oldmanbrute

mint


----------



## Hookem_420

coins


----------



## wcs61

create's (as in a new phrase)


----------



## eagleeye76

project


----------



## DaveMK1

Expensive

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Jewelry


----------



## Hookem_420

store


----------



## trailman412

front


----------



## wcs61

facade


----------



## Hookem_420

face


----------



## hondarecoveryman

sheild


----------



## Polaris425

armour


----------



## greenkitty7

under


----------



## Polaris425

carriage


----------



## oldmanbrute

bolt


----------



## hondarecoveryman

lightning


----------



## wcs61

streak


----------



## Polaris425

paint


----------



## eagleeye76

stain


----------



## oldmanbrute

blood


----------



## Polaris425

MUD IN MY :rockn:

haha...

Nah, next word:

shot (as in red eyes)


----------



## KMKjr

put


----------



## hondarecoveryman

place


----------



## KMKjr

setting


----------



## Hookem_420

scene

This is America. Type in American. Unless you are one of our Polish, Italian, or Norwegian brothers. - Mods


----------



## wcs61

(scene) Stage


----------



## Polaris425

Coach


----------



## greenkitty7

football


----------



## redneckrancher420

Game


----------



## hondarecoveryman

life


----------



## oldmanbrute

guard


----------



## Mudder02

National


----------



## Polaris425

Champions (ROLL TIDE)


----------



## wcs61

Victors!


----------



## greenkitty7

spoils


----------



## Polaris425

Meat


----------



## jctgumby

Balls


----------



## wcs61

nerve


----------



## filthyredneck

Feeling


----------



## Hookem_420

Numb


----------



## KMKjr

Linkin Park


----------



## wcs61

Monument


----------



## Polaris425

washington


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Redskins


----------



## wcs61

Football


----------



## Polaris425

SEASON!


----------



## cmills

Thank God!!


----------



## wcs61

Hallelujah


----------



## Polaris425

song


----------



## wcs61

Melody


----------



## eagleeye76

tune


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Adjust


----------



## greenkitty7

toe-in


----------



## wcs61

clubfoot


----------



## Hookem_420

Hammertoe


----------



## Polaris425

deformity


----------



## wcs61

elephantitus


----------



## oldmanbrute

wcs61 said:


> elephantitus


_Big word......had to look that one up!_


gross


----------



## greenkitty7

^for sure

booger


----------



## Polaris425

green


----------



## hondarecoveryman

envy


----------



## Big D

admire....(this is not what I wanted to follow with  )


----------



## wcs61

respect 

(yeah oldmanbrute, Deformity....I remembered the old movie Elephant man)


----------



## hondarecoveryman

fear


----------



## eagleeye76

dark


----------



## Polaris425

room


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Roam


----------



## southernbrute750

lost


----------



## eagleeye76

GPS


----------



## Hookem_420

Navigator


----------



## filthyredneck

Lincoln


----------



## wcs61

Automobile


----------



## Hookem_420

reviews


----------



## greenkitty7

good


----------



## Polaris425

food


----------



## CTBruterider

fight


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Club

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Bar


----------



## Polaris425

wheelie


----------



## oldmanbrute

reverse


----------



## hondarecoveryman

override


----------



## palumbo

switch


----------



## Polaris425

foot


----------



## hondarecoveryman

brake


----------



## wcs61

yield


----------



## CanadianMudNeck

yellow


----------



## Big D

submarine


----------



## ksh3

Torpedo


----------



## Hookem_420

Tube


----------



## Polaris425

You


----------



## wcs61

Me!


----------



## oldmanbrute

mini


----------



## Big D

cooper


----------



## Polaris425

Legend (of D.B. Cooper)


----------



## oldmanbrute

P425 _(MIMB snorkles)_


----------



## wcs61

P38 (Military can opener)


----------



## joemel

P90x


----------



## wcs61

Xtreme (enough of #'s)


----------



## DaveMK1

Enormus

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

debt


----------



## Hookem_420

reform


----------



## eagleeye76

broke


----------



## palumbo

bones


----------



## hondarecoveryman

remains


----------



## wcs61

body


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Kit


----------



## enraged350

Car


----------



## palumbo

Dealer


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Stealer, i know all you guys were thinking it


----------



## Hookem_420

Pittsburgh


----------



## DaveMK1

Cheesesteak


----------



## wcs61

sandwich


----------



## Polaris425

Pittsburg Cheesesteak? I thought they were Philly's... lol


Bread.


----------



## palumbo

hogie


----------



## Mudder02

SANDWICH


----------



## wcs61

Po-Boy!


----------



## Polaris425

Shrimp. My FAV kind of po-boy!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Boat


----------



## palumbo

lake


----------



## joemel

placid


----------



## Hookem_420

New York


----------



## wcs61

City / State. 

Take our pick. (Two word bonus??)


----------



## Polaris425

Pace (picante sauce, b/c it Doesnt come from NY City...) :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Car


----------



## southernbrute750

clown


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Around

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Near


----------



## southernbrute750

far


----------



## Polaris425

fighter (hahahahaha...  )


----------



## palumbo

jet


----------



## southernbrute750

pilot


----------



## Polaris425

Navigator


----------



## southernbrute750

map


----------



## Big D

topographical


----------



## Polaris425

elevations


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Levels


----------



## palumbo

stage


----------



## joemel

fright


----------



## greenkitty7

night


----------



## Polaris425

dark


----------



## hondarecoveryman

knight


----------



## eagleeye76

Its called a Phillie Steak-N-Cheese! And what in the world is a Po-Boy? LOL

boogieman


----------



## Polaris425

freddy 


A po-boy is a sub style sandwhich usually with fried shrimp, fish, etc... on it. Seafood most often. Really good. Usually served with lettuce & tomato & some form of dressing.


----------



## eagleeye76

Jason

That po-boy sounds really good I need to take a trip south so I can try one.LOL


----------



## Polaris425

Just imagine Lobster rolls, where the lobster was fried......... And if you bring me a few lobster rolls ill make you a po-boy when you get here.. haha

Movie


----------



## wcs61

Michael Myers

(yankee's at: will they ever learn? A Po-Boy is a sandwich much better than lame Hogies)


----------



## Hookem_420

Halloween


----------



## wcs61

Trick


----------



## Polaris425

card


----------



## wcs61

*shark*


----------



## oldmanbrute

land _(old snl skit)_


----------



## Polaris425

beer


----------



## DaveMK1

Heinekin

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## joemel

skunky


----------



## Hookem_420

smell


----------



## filthyredneck

Stink

Killing Time Using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Reek


----------



## DaveMK1

Stank

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

skunk


----------



## palumbo

tomato juice


----------



## joemel

ketchup


----------



## Bigdogkawi

beer


----------



## wcs61

Buzz


----------



## southernbrute750

bee


----------



## Polaris425

ketchup beer? haha :thinking:

sting


----------



## oldmanbrute

ray


----------



## BlackBeast

light


----------



## Hookem_420

year


----------



## wcs61

One

(Cars restoration parts Co)


----------



## BlackBeast

first


----------



## Polaris425

lady


----------



## wyo58

Tramp


----------



## Polaris425

stamp


----------



## oldmanbrute

rubber


----------



## palumbo

Down Customs


----------



## Polaris425

Pillows


----------



## Big D

marshmellows


----------



## palumbo

fire pit


----------



## cmills

grilling


----------



## eagleeye76

Smoker


----------



## palumbo

ribs


----------



## filthyredneck

skinny


----------



## Polaris425

Jeans


----------



## oldmanbrute

fat


----------



## palumbo

cat


----------



## swampthing

arctic


----------



## Polaris425

Tundra


----------



## wyo58

Toyota


----------



## eagleeye76

Kawasaki


----------



## palumbo

ninja


----------



## Hookem_420

*******, lol


----------



## eagleeye76

flatlander


----------



## ksh3

Massachusetts


----------



## palumbo

*Harvard University*


----------



## bigdigger1527

yale


----------



## eagleeye76

Brains


----------



## Coolwizard

fried


----------



## burns

chicken


----------



## ksh3

Nuggets


----------



## wcs61

gold


----------



## HHbrute

watch


----------



## eagleeye76

Compass


----------



## Polaris425

North


----------



## wcs61

Oliver


----------



## Big D

twist


----------



## palumbo

tornado


----------



## Hookem_420

alley


----------



## wcs61

Cat


----------



## eagleeye76

****


----------



## wcs61

Bandit


----------



## eagleeye76

Mask


----------



## joemel

Jasom


----------



## joemel

*Jason


----------



## wcs61

Michael Myers (Deja vu?)


----------



## KMKjr

Halloween


----------



## eagleeye76

pumkin


----------



## palumbo

pie


----------



## Coolwizard

apple


----------



## wcs61

tart


----------



## eagleeye76

pop


----------



## wcs61

burst


----------



## HHbrute

balloon


----------



## ksh3

Helium


----------



## eagleeye76

Heindinburg


----------



## wcs61

(I take it you mean) Zeppelin


----------



## Coolwizard

Led


----------



## Hookem_420

lead


----------



## Stogi

shot


----------



## wcs61

Bourbon


----------



## Polaris425

street


----------



## wcs61

Sign


----------



## ksh3

Stop


----------



## oldmanbrute

ran (a)


----------



## Polaris425

(Flock of) Seagulls


----------



## wyo58

(sky) carp


----------



## wcs61

Grass


----------



## Polaris425

Mower


----------



## DaveMK1

Blade

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyo58

switch


----------



## greenkitty7

spankin


----------



## wcs61

Punishment


----------



## Polaris425

grounded


----------



## palumbo

kid's


----------



## eagleeye76

I take it you mean) Zeppelin

I was thinking the heilum blimp thing back in the 20s 0r so that burst into flames I thought it was called the Hindenburg. lol



LIFE


----------



## oldmanbrute

palumbo said:


> kid's


 
menu


----------



## eagleeye76

Arby's


----------



## Polaris425

Roast


----------



## wcs61

Duck



(I was thinking the heilum blimp thing) close bro but it wasn't helium because the US would not supply helium to the Germans. Helium is safe but Hydrogen will burn.


----------



## Hookem_420

Hunt, FTW


----------



## wcs61

Search


----------



## Polaris425

function


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I assume you meant function...
i'll say...operate


----------



## filthyredneck

License (to operate)


----------



## wcs61

Permit


----------



## Polaris425

2010Bruterider said:


> I assume you meant function...
> i'll say...operate


oops... lol

(previous)permit = 



Firearms


----------



## palumbo

Hunting


----------



## wcs61

ambush


----------



## eagleeye76

(I was thinking the heilum blimp thing) close bro but it wasn't helium because the US would not supply helium to the Germans. Helium is safe but Hydrogen will burn.[/quote]

LOL Looks like were on the same track. Just a different gas. I just always thought that was a helium blimp that burned. I always loved history but was never good at remembering. HAHA

Ill say Camo


----------



## greenkitty7

max-4


----------



## wcs61

(Max) Headroom

LOL ?? before most of your times


----------



## Polaris425

Mushroom


----------



## DaveMK1

Tap

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Threader


----------



## KMKjr

pipe


----------



## wcs61

tobacco


----------



## Big D

farm


----------



## wcs61

dairy


----------



## Hookem_420

lactose


----------



## filthyredneck

tolerant


----------



## Polaris425

Zero (Tolerance)


----------



## palumbo

army


----------



## wcs61

Ants


----------



## Polaris425

farm


----------



## Big D

animal


----------



## wcs61

beast (BF)


----------



## Polaris425

Beauty (and the)


----------



## eagleeye76

ladies


----------



## palumbo

gentlment


----------



## ksh3

laugh (really, I am laughing)


----------



## Polaris425

Loudly


----------



## KMKjr

shout


----------



## filthyredneck

whisper


----------



## Big D

library (not libary - lol)


----------



## wcs61

(of) Congress


----------



## Hookem_420

Hall


----------



## Polaris425

(of) Fame


----------



## wcs61

Stardom


----------



## DaveMK1

Fame

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

(echo)

Notoriety


----------



## oldmanbrute

reputation


----------



## Polaris425

positive


----------



## wcs61

anode


----------



## KMKjr

battery


----------



## wcs61

legion


----------



## Hookem_420

Demon


----------



## filthyredneck

Angel

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute

(food) cake


----------



## wcs61

Pastry


----------



## palumbo

Chef


----------



## joemel

boyarde


----------



## Polaris425

Ravioli.


----------



## eagleeye76

italian


----------



## palumbo

Cafone (*******)


----------



## Hookem_420

peasant


----------



## eagleeye76

Locksley (king of)


----------



## phreebsd

Town


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksh3

City


----------



## eagleeye76

Wilderness


----------



## filthyredneck

Africa


----------



## DaveMK1

Hot

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Pockets


----------



## LM83

Deep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackBeast

ocean


----------



## DaveMK1

voyage


----------



## Polaris425

space


----------



## oldmanbrute

ghost


----------



## Polaris425

dad (cosby haha...)


----------



## ksh3

Mom


----------



## Big D

single


----------



## swampthing

double


----------



## ksh3

Mint


----------



## Polaris425

Gum


----------



## brutemike

sticky


----------



## KMKjr

pocket


----------



## Big D

lint


----------



## KMKjr

brush


----------



## filthyredneck

Fire

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem_420

Wild


----------



## Polaris425

Deuce


----------



## palumbo

Poker


----------



## ksh3

Face


----------



## Polaris425

value


----------



## KMKjr

village


----------



## oldmanbrute

people


----------



## Big D

places


----------



## eagleeye76

(and) things


----------



## palumbo

shopping


----------



## filthyredneck

MONEY


----------



## Hookem_420

Laundering


----------



## Polaris425

Clothes


----------



## DaveMK1

Line

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute

credit


----------



## Polaris425

Card


----------



## LM83

Green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

kermit (the frog)


----------



## Big D

piggy (miss)


----------



## filthyredneck

bank (piggy bank)....every kid has one lol


----------



## LM83

Overdraft ( we've all done it at least once) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem_420

Fees


----------



## Polaris425

membership


----------



## palumbo

discount


----------



## eagleeye76

benefits


----------



## Polaris425

401K


----------



## ksh3

Retirement


----------



## Hookem_420

Plan


----------



## filthyredneck

Health

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

food


----------



## filthyredneck

Chain

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

Shackle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

pintle (hook)


----------



## Polaris425

block


----------



## filthyredneck

Lego

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

Castle


----------



## Polaris425

Law (it's a good law, look it up if your not familiar with it  )


----------



## filthyredneck

Police

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

raid


----------



## DaveMK1

HIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## swampthing

conceal


----------



## Polaris425

Weapon


----------



## ksh3

Gun


----------



## oldmanbrute

smith


----------



## Polaris425

Wesson


----------



## southernbrute750

Remington.


----------



## Hookem_420

shotgun


----------



## Big D

wedding


----------



## filthyredneck

Divorce

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Lawyer


----------



## oldmanbrute

suits


----------



## ksh3

Court


----------



## KMKjr

tennis


----------



## filthyredneck

Racket

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Ball


----------



## palumbo

protection


----------



## Polaris425

Cup


----------



## eagleeye76

(of) Joe


----------



## skid

caffeine


----------



## DaveMK1

necessity


----------



## eagleeye76

Practical


----------



## Hookem_420

joke


----------



## filthyredneck

Prank


----------



## oldmanbrute

embarrassment


----------



## DaveMK1

Blushing


----------



## muddigger360

Red


----------



## Polaris425

Barron


----------



## DaveMK1

pizza


----------



## palumbo

margherita


----------



## eagleeye76

Salt


----------



## ksh3

Pepper


----------



## eagleeye76

Rap (music)


----------



## wcs61

Junk


----------



## eagleeye76

Trash (lol that was from back in yhose hs days.)


----------



## LM83

Ex-wife. Sorry couldn't resist. Ignore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

practice (for the right one lol)


----------



## Hookem_420

Football


----------



## filthyredneck

Player


----------



## Polaris425

DVD


----------



## palumbo

burner


----------



## southernbrute750

Propane.


----------



## wcs61

Gas


----------



## Polaris425

fart


----------



## wcs61

(fart) man.....(Howard Stern)


----------



## oldmanbrute

(the) battleships


----------



## wcs61

Ironclads


----------



## Polaris425

Contracts


----------



## southernbrute750

Lawsuits


----------



## Hookem_420

Twisted Customs


----------



## filthyredneck

junk


----------



## Polaris425

yard


----------



## wcs61

Lawn


----------



## palumbo

Chair


----------



## Polaris425

electric


----------



## filthyredneck

bill


----------



## eagleeye76

stress


----------



## southernbrute750

Life


----------



## wcs61

Jacket


----------



## Big D

straight


----------



## filthyredneck

Forward

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem_420

momentum


----------



## Polaris425

energy


----------



## greenkitty7

drink


----------



## wcs61

Hurricane


----------



## southernbrute750

Storm


----------



## Polaris425

X_Men


----------



## southernbrute750

Fictional


----------



## Polaris425

characters


----------



## wcs61

Traits


----------



## southernbrute750

Abilities.


----------



## muddigger360

Skills


----------



## ThaMule

kit


----------



## oldmanbrute

ten


----------



## eagleeye76

eleven


----------



## Polaris425

time


----------



## wcs61

Stretch (jail birds)


----------



## muddigger360

Contract


----------



## filthyredneck

Terminate

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule

fired


----------



## muddigger360

Gun


----------



## filthyredneck

War

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMule

Monger


----------



## DaveMK1

Sloth


----------



## Polaris425

tree


----------



## CumminsPower24

Trunk


----------



## DaveMK1

bark


----------



## Polaris425

dog


----------



## ThaMule

house


----------



## Polaris425

plans


----------



## oldmanbrute

diagram


----------



## palumbo

wiring


----------



## DaveMK1

grid


----------



## wcs61

Short


----------



## southernbrute750

Fuse


----------



## eagleeye76

burnt


----------



## southernbrute750

Sun (sunburnt).


----------



## wcs61

Light


----------



## ksh3

Dark


----------



## wcs61

Shadows


----------



## palumbo

ghost


----------



## CumminsPower24

Sighting


----------



## Big D

UFO


----------



## filthyredneck

Alien

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem_420

encounter


----------



## wcs61

meeting


----------



## Polaris425

Conference


----------



## filthyredneck

call


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Prank

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7

joke


----------



## Polaris425

book


----------



## oldmanbrute

mobile (do they still have them?)


----------



## BlackBeast

home


----------



## muddigger360

School


----------



## Polaris425

buss


----------



## wcs61

bar


----------



## palumbo

happy hour


----------



## muddigger360

Sonic


----------



## wcs61

Hedgehog


----------



## Hookem_420

Sega


----------



## KMKjr

Atari


----------



## palumbo

SUPER MARIO


----------



## muddigger360

Game


----------



## wcs61

Contest


----------



## Polaris425

winner


----------



## oldmanbrute

Gators


----------



## wcs61

Chootem


----------



## Polaris425

Swamp


----------



## palumbo

Alligator


----------



## filthyredneck

clip


----------



## Polaris425

Magazine


----------



## wcs61

Mad


----------



## swampthing

world


----------



## Hookem_420

earth


----------



## palumbo

GOOGLE


----------



## ksh3

Search


----------



## NMKawierider

Engine


----------



## Polaris425

Repair


----------



## palumbo

and maintenance


----------



## wcs61

Prevention


----------



## Polaris425

haha.... well I cant say what first came to mind

drug


----------



## eagleeye76

protection


----------



## KMKjr

Trojan


----------



## LM83

Man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

cave


----------



## wcs61

abode


----------



## LM83

Brick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

^oops

House (Rick James)


----------



## Big D

Chair


----------



## palumbo

lift


----------



## Polaris425

kit


----------



## southernbrute750

Building


----------



## wcs61

Blocks


----------



## BlackBeast

concrete


----------



## Polaris425

evidence


----------



## Big D

circumstantial


----------



## KMKjr

sketchy


----------



## eagleeye76

drawing


----------



## wcs61

Lottery


----------



## eagleeye76

rich


----------



## DaveMK1

monopoly


----------



## KMKjr

money


----------



## wcs61

Root (of all evil)


----------



## filthyredneck

Herb


----------



## muddigger360

Basil


----------



## Polaris425

Pesto


----------



## wcs61

Sauce


----------



## filthyredneck

Spaghetti

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

noodles


----------



## filthyredneck

Limp

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

mode


----------



## southernbrute750

Beast


----------



## DaveMK1

Devil

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24

Angel


----------



## wcs61

Centerfold


----------



## CumminsPower24

Alison


----------



## Polaris425

transmission


----------



## filthyredneck

Fluid

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

filter


----------



## eagleeye76

sludge


----------



## muddigger360

Oil


----------



## wcs61

Energy


----------



## Polaris425

Bill :-(


----------



## wcs61

Me


----------



## filthyredneck

You

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Tube


----------



## palumbo

pvc pipe


----------



## DaveMK1

Schedule

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Fourty


----------



## wcs61

Ounce (beer)


----------



## eagleeye76

chaser


----------



## wyo58

catcher


----------



## CumminsPower24

pitcher


----------



## eagleeye76

Home (plate)


----------



## wcs61

key


----------



## eagleeye76

security


----------



## swampthing

breach


----------



## southernbrute750

Door


----------



## wcs61

Closure


----------



## oldmanbrute

fore


----------



## filthyredneck

Man (foreman)

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24

Honda


----------



## southernbrute750

Crappy


----------



## TankLT

Hayden


----------



## eagleeye76

(hay) Loft


----------



## ksh3

Apartment


----------



## swampthing

building


----------



## 650Brute

Permit


----------



## eagleeye76

fifteen


----------



## wcs61

number


----------



## southernbrute750

Calender


----------



## wcs61

Julian


----------



## filthyredneck

name


----------



## Hookem_420

handle


----------



## filthyredneck

grip


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Kung-fu

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute

grasshopper


----------



## Polaris425

Jump


----------



## Big D

ski


----------



## wcs61

slope


----------



## KMKjr

angle


----------



## eagleeye76

dangle


----------



## CumminsPower24

mangle


----------



## eagleeye76

strangle


----------



## Polaris425

murder


----------



## wyo58

death


----------



## Hookem_420

mexico (it's plum crazy down there)


----------



## wcs61

Tequila


----------



## Polaris425

worm


----------



## wcs61

Grub (saw a bottle of Tequila in Cozumel with a Scorpion in it....Dmn I wish I'd bought it)


----------



## CumminsPower24

snub


----------



## eagleeye76

shrub


----------



## Polaris425

Tree


----------



## wcs61

Hugger


----------



## wyo58

Hip


----------



## BlackBeast

hop


----------



## Polaris425

I Said a hip, hop hippa to the hopp you dont stop rockin..

ok sorry... got carried away. And that's probably not even right I Was too lazy to look up the real lyrics hahaha...



> Scotch


----------



## eagleeye76

butter


----------



## southernbrute750

Cream


----------



## Hookem_420

sour


----------



## Polaris425

apple


----------



## wcs61

Head (Chihauhau)


----------



## oldmanbrute

coach


----------



## wcs61

mentor


----------



## eagleeye76

instructor


----------



## Polaris425

Flight


----------



## wcs61

Risk


----------



## filthyredneck

Pregnancy (pregnancy risk....sorry couldn't help it)

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem_420

teen


----------



## wcs61

Spirit! (Smells like it anyway)


----------



## Polaris425

nirvana


----------



## BlackBeast

overdose


----------



## wcs61

poison


----------



## eagleeye76

control


----------



## palumbo

pest


----------



## papaslim

exterminator


----------



## southernbrute750

Gone.


----------



## wcs61

Vanished


----------



## Polaris425

dissapear


----------



## oldmanbrute

missing


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Link

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Website


----------



## papaslim

search engine


----------



## wcs61

Firefox!


----------



## eagleeye76

monster


----------



## papaslim

repellent


----------



## wcs61

Deet


----------



## filthyredneck

Mosquito (fighting them off right now at work with OFF!)

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Malaria (Hope I never catch that)


----------



## swampthing

disease


----------



## oldmanbrute

cure


----------



## wcs61

antidote


----------



## eagleeye76

antiblock (a chemical i work with)


----------



## Polaris425

Circle (well, it would be anti-block... HAHA!  )


----------



## jctgumby

^^nice lol


Ring


----------



## wcs61

worm


----------



## Polaris425

fishing


----------



## jctgumby

Rod


----------



## BlackBeast

stick


----------



## wcs61

mud


----------



## eagleeye76

Polaris425 said:


> Circle (well, it would be anti-block... HAHA!  )


 
LOL your right. I just call it AB6. A little of this and a little of that. Hopefully it doesnt go BOOOMMM!!!



BOG


----------



## Polaris425

Pit


----------



## eagleeye76

arm


----------



## DaveMK1

hand


----------



## filthyredneck

Injury .....brute gives me these regularly

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Stitches...needed them once after i kissed my pod going over a downed tree. :34:


----------



## wcs61

sew


----------



## DaveMK1

seam


----------



## filthyredneck

-less (seamless)


----------



## Polaris425

more


----------



## wcs61

additional


----------



## eagleeye76

multiple


----------



## Polaris425

choice


----------



## eagleeye76

Question


----------



## DaveMK1

answer


----------



## eagleeye76

wrong


----------



## oldmanbrute

number


----------



## Polaris425

867-5309


:bigok:


----------



## DaveMK1

becky


----------



## Big D

Jenny...... (you must be a youngin' -  )


----------



## wcs61

Mule


----------



## filthyredneck

team


----------



## Polaris425

at least someone got the reference :bigok:

Player


----------



## abrady

_*PIMP*_


----------



## Polaris425

mobile


----------



## DaveMK1

Home

Don't know why I put becky. I was singing it when I typed becky lol

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

-E.


----------



## KMKjr

friend


----------



## CumminsPower24

enemy


----------



## KMKjr

sworn


----------



## Big D

testimony


----------



## wcs61

evidence


----------



## DaveMK1

guilty


----------



## eagleeye76

Slammah


----------



## Polaris425

"The Rock" - Barney Fife.


----------



## wcs61

Alcatraz


----------



## oldmanbrute

escape


----------



## Big D

hatch


----------



## DaveMK1

Scuttle

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

Porthole


----------



## Polaris425

ship


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Abandon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

vacate


----------



## Polaris425

exit


----------



## wcs61

vamoose


----------



## Polaris425

espanole'


----------



## filthyredneck

ENGLISH!!! You're in America

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

French 

Some r in Canada


----------



## oldmanbrute

fries


----------



## tmfisher57

Toast!


----------



## Polaris425

jam


----------



## CumminsPower24

jelly


----------



## tmfisher57

Chutney


----------



## rillo750i

Chumlee


----------



## tmfisher57

Pawn Stars!!!


----------



## Big D

Las Vegas


----------



## Polaris425

Casino


----------



## abrady

Broke :doh:


----------



## tmfisher57

Chevy


----------



## wcs61

Junk


----------



## Polaris425

Yard


----------



## filthyredneck

Measure

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

Tape


----------



## wcs61

sticky


----------



## oldmanbrute

situation


----------



## Polaris425

Dangerous


----------



## filthyredneck

Harmless

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Infant


----------



## eagleeye76

(first) Step 
Just saw the granddaugther walking for the first time!!


----------



## tmfisher57

Base


----------



## eagleeye76

fort


----------



## filthyredneck

Playhouse

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Peewee! Haha!


----------



## eagleeye76

bicycle


----------



## tmfisher57

Mongoose (Brand of bike)


----------



## wcs61

Varmit


----------



## oldmanbrute

Yosemite (Sam)


----------



## filthyredneck

Cartoon

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

character


----------



## DaveMK1

Witness

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

A -Z 1 -0 ^ (keyboard input)


----------



## Polaris425

Alphabet


----------



## wcs61

Soup

^Dang Dave hit enter before me ^


----------



## Big D

crackers


----------



## tmfisher57

Animal


----------



## KMKjr

Muppets


----------



## DaveMK1

gonzo


----------



## KMKjr

puppet


----------



## jctgumby

master


----------



## Polaris425

(s) degree


----------



## filthyredneck

celcius


----------



## oldmanbrute

metric


----------



## tmfisher57

Standard


----------



## wcs61

Par


----------



## jctgumby

four


----------



## wcs61

barrel


----------



## Polaris425

holley


----------



## filthyredneck

Performance 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

edelbrock


----------



## Polaris425

Headers


----------



## tmfisher57

Healers


----------



## DaveMK1

miracle


----------



## Polaris425

Lazarus


----------



## tmfisher57

Bethany (Lazarus's hometown from the bible) BTW I'm not religious.


----------



## DaveMK1

Luke


Where are we going with this? lol


----------



## tmfisher57

Skywalker


----------



## filthyredneck

Jedi

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Knight


----------



## Polaris425

Rider


----------



## wcs61

passenger


----------



## KMKjr

seat


----------



## DaveMK1

chair


----------



## AMC

stool


----------



## filthyredneck

Sample (lol couldn't resist) 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Taste (no sir, as in food or drink)


----------



## Big D

buds


----------



## DaveMK1

comradery


----------



## Polaris425

bromance


----------



## wcs61

Compadre


----------



## tmfisher57

Amigo!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

friend


----------



## wcs61

Foe


----------



## Polaris425

man (you know, honda foeman hahahahahahahha) :bigok:


----------



## Big D

cave.....(oh and Jon....BOOOOOO  )


----------



## wcs61

Bat :wee_fly:


----------



## Polaris425

mobile!


----------



## filthyredneck

Stationary

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

paper


----------



## Big D

airplane


----------



## KMKjr

movie (and a bad one at that)


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

theater


----------



## DaveMK1

popcorn


----------



## wcs61

fart (Couldn't resist)


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Smell


----------



## Polaris425

bad


----------



## wcs61

rotten


----------



## CumminsPower24

corpse


----------



## Big D

morgue


----------



## wcs61

Lohan


----------



## Polaris425

drunk


----------



## CumminsPower24

high


----------



## wcs61

trippin


----------



## eagleeye76

Fall


----------



## Polaris425

Season


----------



## DaveMK1

Marinade

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

Solution


----------



## Big D

problem


----------



## wcs61

Enigma


----------



## swampthing

tattoo


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Crazy


----------



## eagleeye76

lazy


----------



## DaveMK1

Hazey


----------



## KMKjr

fog


----------



## wcs61

London


----------



## jctgumby

Bridge


----------



## Polaris425

card (game)


----------



## DaveMK1

credit


----------



## wcs61

rating


----------



## muddigger360

Safety


----------



## wcs61

harness


----------



## KMKjr

wiring


----------



## Polaris425

electrical


----------



## KMKjr

socket


----------



## CumminsPower24

ratchet


----------



## jctgumby

Strap


----------



## eagleeye76

Ratchet 

(That isnt the first thing that popped into my head. LOL)


----------



## wyo58

Tool


(too many ratchets in here LOL)


----------



## Big D

shed


----------



## DaveMK1

BBQ :rockn:

(so durn good!)


----------



## CumminsPower24

Pit


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Mud

(Come on perfect MIMB setup!)

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## NMKawierider

IN (Next)


----------



## wcs61

Deep


----------



## LM83

Abyss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Void


----------



## Polaris425

Empty


----------



## wyo58

vacant


----------



## Polaris425

Lot


----------



## wyo58

Rowdy


----------



## southernbrute750

Wild


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Boar


----------



## wyo58

Politicians


----------



## DaveMK1

Liars

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

cheat


----------



## oldmanbrute

sheet


----------



## eagleeye76

pillow


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Case

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## phreebsd

Gun


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Shot


----------



## swampthing

buck


----------



## wcs61

trophy (and don't put *wife* Big D)


----------



## Big D

bowling.......(now why would I do that  )


----------



## wcs61

balls


----------



## Polaris425

basket


----------



## 650Brute

Easter


----------



## KMKjr

bunny


----------



## oldmanbrute

blue (ice cream....mmmmmmmmm)


----------



## Polaris425

lights (hate to see them behind me!)


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Bright

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## wcs61

Idea


----------



## Polaris425

patent


----------



## oldmanbrute

leather


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

face


----------



## NMKawierider

Off


----------



## Big D

mosquitoe


----------



## wcs61

Malaria


----------



## DaveMK1

Cholera

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

*Diarrhea *


----------



## Polaris425

dehydration


----------



## tmfisher57

Parched


----------



## KMKjr

thirsty


----------



## Polaris425

Gatorade


----------



## KMKjr

hydrate


----------



## wcs61

moisten


----------



## DaveMK1

Saturate

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Absorb


----------



## Big D

sponge


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Bob

I wish i was riding.


----------



## oldmanbrute

square


----------



## CumminsPower24

pants


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Skirt


----------



## LM83

Poodle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

Toy


----------



## Big D

Story


----------



## Polaris425

Three


----------



## wcs61

Muskateers .....(No not Blind Mice)


----------



## KMKjr

(chocolate) bar


----------



## oldmanbrute

exam


----------



## DaveMK1

evalutation


----------



## Big D

report (card)


----------



## eagleeye76

fail


----------



## LM83

Blog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Forum

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## jctgumby

Group


----------



## Foreman 09

Hug

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## joemel

tight


----------



## Big D

rope


----------



## southernbrute750

Chain


----------



## wcs61

Link


----------



## Foreman 09

Fence

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24

post


----------



## Polaris425

thread


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

needle


----------



## wcs61

Agitate


----------



## oldmanbrute

embroidery


----------



## jctgumby

stitch


----------



## southernbrute750

Cut


----------



## DaveMK1

slice


----------



## Big D

golf


----------



## CumminsPower24

Club


----------



## wcs61

Wedge


----------



## Polaris425

cheese


----------



## wcs61

head


----------



## CumminsPower24

Goat


----------



## Polaris425

Mountain


----------



## wcs61

summit


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Racing. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## wcs61

Nascar


----------



## KMKjr

*******


----------



## wcs61

hillbilly


----------



## KMKjr

Beverly


----------



## Mudder02

hills


----------



## Polaris425

90210


----------



## wcs61

zip code


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Area

I wish i was riding.


----------



## wcs61

51!


----------



## Foreman 09

Aliens

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

Martian


----------



## Polaris425

Marvin


----------



## wcs61

Martian


----------



## CumminsPower24

green


----------



## wcs61

Peace


----------



## Big D

treaty


----------



## Polaris425

NATO


----------



## eagleeye76

MOAB


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Desert


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dessert

I wish i was riding.


----------



## wcs61

treat


----------



## Foreman 09

Trick

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

hooker


----------



## Polaris425

headers


----------



## Foreman 09

Exhaust

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24

PIPES


----------



## wcs61

plumbing


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Nipple


----------



## Polaris425

threaded


----------



## wcs61

needle


----------



## Mudder02

Shot


----------



## Big D

put


----------



## CumminsPower24

together


----------



## eagleeye76

united


----------



## Polaris425

STATES


----------



## DaveMK1

Of

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## wcs61

captain


----------



## Big D

crunch


----------



## wcs61

chew


----------



## Mudder02

Tobacco


----------



## filthyredneck

Cancer


Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

Horoscope


----------



## DaveMK1

Borescope

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

Bore sight


----------



## wcs61

Zero....


Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## eagleeye76

Hero


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

of....


----------



## eagleeye76

(family &) 

Freedom


----------



## wcs61

Divorce.......


Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## filthyredneck

Court

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikdrincon

Judge


----------



## Polaris425

Pistol


----------



## Mudder02

WHIP


----------



## southernbrute750

Kinky. Lol


----------



## Polaris425

Slinky


----------



## southernbrute750

Skunk.


----------



## Kikdrincon

smell


----------



## Mudder02

Rotten


----------



## Polaris425

apples


----------



## wcs61

oranges


----------



## southernbrute750

Juice


----------



## eagleeye76

Nitro


----------



## oldmanbrute

Dodge


----------



## wcs61

Brothers


----------



## southernbrute750

Family


----------



## Kikdrincon

friend


----------



## filthyredneck

Best

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

Quad..... 


Come on wanna hear the right answer


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Kawasaki!


----------



## eagleeye76

Haul


----------



## rillo750i

Butt


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.436215,-86.858894
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Paste


----------



## wcs61

stick


----------



## southernbrute750

Load


----------



## wcs61

burden


----------



## Kikdrincon

Heavy


----------



## Litenyaup

Motor


----------



## Mudder02

Speedway


----------



## Polaris425

Bonneville


----------



## CumminsPower24

Salt


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

flats


----------



## Polaris425

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> flats


racing

I was very tempted to turn off and ride out there but, I was in a BIG truck so, not sure how they would have likes that haha...


----------



## CumminsPower24

Fast

Thats cool P425, BIG like Semi Tractor & Trailer or Lifted Truck with mud tires?


----------



## southernbrute750

Quick


----------



## Polaris425

Draw



CumminsPower24 said:


> Fast
> 
> Thats cool P425, BIG like Semi Tractor & Trailer or Lifted Truck with mud tires?


Semi


----------



## southernbrute750

Picture


----------



## wcs61

perfect


----------



## Polaris425

Ten


----------



## Big D

- 4 -


----------



## oldmanbrute

score


----------



## Kikdrincon

Goal


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Post 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Polaris425

Cereal


----------



## southernbrute750

Milk.


----------



## filthyredneck

Goat

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

cheese


----------



## wcs61

eater


----------



## southernbrute750

Ant.


----------



## oldmanbrute

atom


----------



## Polaris425

^ Classic!!!


Splitter.


----------



## Graves650i

wood


----------



## wcs61

Axe




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

shampoo


----------



## CumminsPower24

Carpet


----------



## Polaris425

cleaner


----------



## jctgumby

degreaser


----------



## CumminsPower24

Gojo


----------



## LM83

Pumice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Lava


----------



## Polaris425

Rocks


----------



## oldmanbrute

MIMB


----------



## Litenyaup

Forum


----------



## Polaris425

Best


----------



## DaveMK1

bushings


----------



## wcs61

spacer


----------



## KMKjr

wheel


----------



## wcs61

ancient


----------



## Big D

Greece (or grease)


----------



## southernbrute750

Zerks


----------



## Mudder02

Perks


----------



## southernbrute750

Rewards.


----------



## Polaris425

card


----------



## wcs61

dealer


----------



## southernbrute750

Automotive


----------



## muddaholic 09

store - warehouse


----------



## Kikdrincon

shipment


----------



## Mudder02

Drugs


----------



## Litenyaup

ATV


----------



## Polaris425

Kawasaki


----------



## KMKjr

Brute


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Force


----------



## Mudder02

Delta


----------



## wcs61

Dawn


----------



## southernbrute750

Soap.


----------



## wcs61

Opera


----------



## Foreman 09

Boring

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Lame

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

duck


----------



## Polaris425

quack


----------



## Big D

doctor


----------



## Foreman 09

House

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Best show ever! Lol 


Gregory


----------



## wcs61

Hines


----------



## Big D

ketchup ........(yeah I know it's spelled different)


----------



## Litenyaup

Burger


----------



## wcs61

BBQ


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

ribs


----------



## southernbrute750

Pork


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

fat


----------



## LM83

Me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

All


----------



## wcs61

Mankind


----------



## filthyredneck

primate


----------



## southernbrute750

Gorilla.


----------



## wcs61

cookie (Fred and Esther)


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Monster

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## southernbrute750

Truck


----------



## Coolwizard

pull


----------



## Polaris425

Push


----------



## southernbrute750

Shove


----------



## Litenyaup

Kick


----------



## southernbrute750

Punt


----------



## wcs61

Boot


----------



## hp488

Camp


----------



## wcs61

Outdoors


----------



## Litenyaup

Swamp


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Bogging

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

deep


----------



## Litenyaup

Thick


----------



## Polaris425

Peanut butter


----------



## hp488

Jelly


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

Grape


----------



## swampthing

juice


----------



## filthyredneck

V8

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Juice


----------



## Litenyaup

Rage


----------



## hp488

Customs


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

passport


----------



## southernbrute750

Travel.


----------



## Polaris425

Chanel


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

cat


----------



## LM83

Gut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Intestine


----------



## Shrek

Upset


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396653,-94.168134
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Stomach


----------



## Foreman 09

Ache

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## DaveMK1

Sprain

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Foreman 09

Ankle

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## wcs61

joint


----------



## Foreman 09

Supplement

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## wcs61

Welfare


----------



## Litenyaup

Help


----------



## Shrek

social


----------



## hp488

Worker


----------



## Foreman 09

Job

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## Polaris425

hunt


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

duck


----------



## Foreman 09

Quack

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## southernbrute750

Goose


----------



## DaveMK1

geese


----------



## oldmanbrute

fittings...........oh wait......he said geese


how bout........

flock (of)


----------



## Polaris425

Seagulls.


----------



## Litenyaup

Beach


----------



## hp488

Party


----------



## eagleeye76

drink


----------



## hp488

Beer


----------



## Foreman 09

Miller

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## hp488

Lite


----------



## oldmanbrute

feather


----------



## hp488

Bird


----------



## Polaris425

Larry


----------



## Litenyaup

Cable


----------



## hp488

Guy


----------



## DaveMK1

harvey


----------



## wcs61

Paul (Good Day)


----------



## papaslim

sancho


----------



## Polaris425

pancho


----------



## hp488

Rain coat


----------



## Mudder02

drY


----------



## KMKjr

fit


----------



## Litenyaup

Bolt


----------



## wcs61

Lightning




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## jctgumby

Ford


----------



## hp488

CHEVY


----------



## Polaris425

Broke


----------



## Mudder02

Arm


----------



## hp488

Leg


----------



## KMKjr

femur


----------



## DaveMK1

Breast

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

chicken


----------



## Foreman 09

Strip

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## oldmanbrute

*Search*


----------



## Polaris425

Hunt


----------



## hp488

French


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

Fry


----------



## hp488

Oil


----------



## wcs61

Tycoon




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## Foreman 09

Monopoly

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## hp488

Railroad


----------



## Foreman 09

Junction

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## oldmanbrute

*malfunction*


----------



## wcs61

Major


----------



## Mudder02

Payne


----------



## Polaris425

movie


----------



## Coolwizard

clip


----------



## Big D

paper


----------



## Polaris425

rock


----------



## Big D

Scissors


----------



## Foreman 09

Sharp

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## filthyredneck

Dull


----------



## hp488

Pointed


----------



## wcs61

Head




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## Litenyaup

Hair


----------



## southernbrute750

Cut


----------



## Polaris425

Grass


----------



## Big D

skirt


----------



## southernbrute750

Dress


----------



## Foreman 09

Shirt

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## southernbrute750

Tee. (t-shirt)


----------



## Litenyaup

Polo


----------



## southernbrute750

Horse


----------



## hp488

Shoe


----------



## Litenyaup

Nike


----------



## Foreman 09

Shock

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Spring. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Foreman 09

Spacer

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## wcs61

Shim


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

adjustment


----------



## wcs61

valve


----------



## Litenyaup

Pipe


----------



## Polaris425

exhaust


----------



## hp488

Gasses


----------



## oldmanbrute

flatulent


----------



## wcs61

passage


----------



## Litenyaup

snorkel


----------



## Polaris425

MIMB :rockn:


----------



## hp488

.com


----------



## wcs61

url


----------



## hp488

.net


----------



## wcs61

.org


----------



## abrady

.GOV


----------



## southernbrute750

Web


----------



## filthyredneck

Cam

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudder02

NEWTON!!


----------



## Polaris425

crook


----------



## Litenyaup

Theft


----------



## wcs61

Crime


----------



## southernbrute750

Jail


----------



## LM83

Bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Fishing


----------



## Fifty-Three

beer


----------



## Litenyaup

Drunk


----------



## oldmanbrute

Drive............oops, I meant:

(don't) Drive


----------



## wcs61

1/2"




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## Polaris425

Short


----------



## Litenyaup

Stack


----------



## wcs61

Pile




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## Polaris425

Gomer


----------



## Big D

golly....um I mean gawwwwww-lee


----------



## southernbrute750

General. (general lee)


----------



## hp488

Dukes


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Daisy 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## southernbrute750

Flower


----------



## filthyredneck

Power


----------



## Litenyaup

BRUTE FORCE!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

LIKE A ROCK


----------



## Foreman 09

Stone

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## Polaris425

Wash


----------



## wcs61

Wax




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## hp488

Repeat


----------



## DaveMK1

relieve


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

MUDD


----------



## Foreman 09

Dirt

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## southernbrute750

Grit


----------



## Big D

sandpaper


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

FINE


----------



## Polaris425

Nanny


----------



## KMKjr

Fran (Drescher)


----------



## hp488

Maid


----------



## KMKjr

minute


----------



## DaveMK1

man


----------



## southernbrute750

Iron


----------



## Big D

maiden


----------



## Litenyaup

Song


----------



## southernbrute750

Band


----------



## swampthing

rubber


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

slugger


----------



## DaveMK1

Louisville

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

Kentucky


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

LOUISIANA


----------



## LM83

Bayou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

teche


----------



## Coolwizard

snake


----------



## wcs61

Skin




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## LM83

Pig....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

shoot


----------



## wcs61

Film





...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## eagleeye76

fascia


----------



## wcs61

Facade


----------



## ksh3

Face


----------



## hp488

Finger


----------



## wcs61

Pointer


----------



## DaveMK1

Finger..........

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

middle


----------



## Mudder02

Man


----------



## Coolwizard

power


----------



## hp488

house


----------



## Polaris425

Gregory


----------



## wcs61

Peck


----------



## Litenyaup

Chicken


----------



## Polaris425

Fried


----------



## Mudder02

Oreos


----------



## Polaris425

cookie


----------



## wcs61

Monster


----------



## hp488

big


----------



## Mudder02

Truck


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Tires


----------



## Mudder02

Black


----------



## KMKjr

box


----------



## oldmanbrute

cutter


----------



## wcs61

hay


----------



## Litenyaup

Horse


----------



## hp488

Shoes


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

game


----------



## Kikdrincon

winner


----------



## hp488

Loser


----------



## KMKjr

biggest


----------



## DaveMK1

Baddest

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## KMKjr

worst


----------



## Polaris425

Brat


----------



## oldmanbrute

worst


----------



## wcs61

Obama!


----------



## LM83

Fail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foreman 09

Success

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## wcs61

Ureka


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Lightbulb 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Coolwizard

socket


----------



## Big D

eye


----------



## Polaris425

Pupil


----------



## filthyredneck

Student

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Council




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## filthyredneck

Meeting

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Room


----------



## southernbrute750

Garage


----------



## hp488

Door


----------



## wcs61

Hinge




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## oldmanbrute

*Squeaky*


----------



## Litenyaup

Clean


----------



## KMKjr

tire


----------



## Big D

swing


----------



## KMKjr

arm


----------



## southernbrute750

Rest


----------



## wcs61

Area


----------



## hp488

Restroom


----------



## DaveMK1

Toilet


----------



## wcs61

HEAD....As in WTF is Private Pyle doing in my head?


----------



## DaveMK1

wcs61 said:


> HEAD....As in WTF is Private Pyle doing in my head?


Toe ^^^^^^ sounds like a new mud pit thread. movie line thread


----------



## wcs61

Jam


----------



## Polaris425

Grape


----------



## Mudder02

JUice


----------



## DaveMK1

Gin


----------



## Polaris425

Rummy


----------



## DTX

cards


----------



## Litenyaup

House


----------



## wcs61

Party


----------



## Polaris425

Buss


----------



## oldmanbrute

short


----------



## Big D

straw.....(you trying to tell us something OMB?  )


----------



## wcs61

hat


----------



## filthyredneck

cowboy


----------



## Kikdrincon

boots


----------



## Litenyaup

Waders


----------



## wcs61

hip


----------



## DTX

shoot


----------



## Polaris425

Turkey!!! 

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## eagleeye76

Gizard


----------



## DaveMK1

Gullet..............

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

throat


----------



## KMKjr

deep


----------



## Polaris425

Ruts


----------



## Litenyaup

Tires


----------



## KMKjr

winter


----------



## DTX

cold


----------



## oldmanbrute

ice


----------



## DTX

cream


----------



## Polaris425

Sandwhich.


----------



## KMKjr

bologna


----------



## hp488

Mustard


----------



## Litenyaup

Pretzel


----------



## wcs61

twisted


----------



## DaveMK1

steal


----------



## oldmanbrute

girder


----------



## Coolwizard

I-beam


----------



## wcs61

Support


----------



## hp488

Joist


----------



## filthyredneck

floor


----------



## Shrek

Repair



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396699,-94.168186


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Finished


----------



## wcs61

Completed


----------



## swampthing

done


----------



## DTX

rare


----------



## wcs61

Bloody


----------



## Polaris425

Steak


----------



## hp488

Pork


----------



## filthyredneck

venison


----------



## wcs61

Stag


----------



## oldmanbrute

net


----------



## filthyredneck

Nylon

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Stocking
.......

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

Christmas


----------



## Litenyaup

Santa


----------



## swampthing

suit


----------



## Coolwizard

tie


----------



## hp488

Slacks


----------



## eagleeye76

****ies

(Okay then if I cant say that? Then)

CARHARTT 

(The other product I sell.)


----------



## Polaris425

Overalls. (obviously the forum doesn't know the difference between clothing and anatomy.) lol


----------



## eagleeye76

Coveralls (Ya Polaris,I was surprised to see that stared out. lol it took me a second to figure out what was going on...)


----------



## Polaris425

Insulated. (yeah it's just one of those all or nothing features.)


----------



## filthyredneck

thermos


----------



## wcs61

Coffee


----------



## Shrek

with


----------



## Polaris425

Sugar


----------



## hp488

And


----------



## wcs61

Creamer!


----------



## KMKjr

whip


----------



## Litenyaup

Topping


----------



## KMKjr

cherry


----------



## Mudder02

Pie


----------



## Polaris425

American


----------



## hp488

Made


----------



## wcs61

Dependable


----------



## oldmanbrute

depends


----------



## Polaris425

Diapers


----------



## wcs61

messy


----------



## Coolwizard

situation


----------



## wcs61

normal


----------



## oldmanbrute

abby


----------



## wcs61

Dear


----------



## KMKjr

buck


----------



## Big D

uncle


----------



## Polaris425

pancake. (if you dont get the reference you aint seen the movie! haha)


----------



## eagleeye76

crape


----------



## 650Brute

French


----------



## wcs61

Creole


----------



## Polaris425

cajun


----------



## gatorboi

spicey


----------



## KMKjr

chicken


----------



## hp488

Turkey


----------



## Litenyaup

Hunt


----------



## filthyredneck

Fish

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Bass


----------



## CumminsPower24

Large


----------



## oldmanbrute

extra


----------



## outlawthull

deep


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

hole


----------



## Polaris425

mud


----------



## greenkitty7

i wonder how many times that word has come up in this thread?

slinging


----------



## KMKjr

frisbee


----------



## Big D

football


----------



## KMKjr

Bronco's!!


----------



## hp488

Goal post


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Uprights........ or Illusive....(LSU vs Bama game) LMAO


----------



## KMKjr

vacuum


----------



## Polaris425

line


----------



## hp488

Hose


----------



## Big D

fire


----------



## hp488

Truck


----------



## filthyredneck

Grave Digger 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

BigFoot


----------



## Mudder02

Animal


----------



## hp488

Horse


----------



## oldmanbrute

(Mr.) Ed


----------



## gatorboi

television


----------



## wcs61

3D.


----------



## hp488

2D.


----------



## oldmanbrute

(or not) 2D


----------



## Polaris425

^^. Haha!!

Drawing. (I draw both 2D and 3D in CAD)


----------



## DaveMK1

Board

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## gatorboi

chalk


----------



## Polaris425

Line


----------



## Litenyaup

Drive


----------



## wcs61

Single


----------



## gatorboi

woman


----------



## Polaris425

clothing


----------



## gatorboi

scantily


----------



## eagleeye76

sexy


----------



## gatorboi

brute


----------



## Polaris425

FORCE


----------



## Litenyaup

Fight


----------



## gatorboi

club


----------



## Polaris425

Foot


----------



## DaveMK1

inch "


----------



## oldmanbrute

worm


----------



## eagleeye76

slinky


----------



## wcs61

Toy


----------



## gatorboi

soldier


----------



## wcs61

Troop


----------



## filthyredneck

Freedom


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

USA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMKjr

neighbor


----------



## eagleeye76

Mr.


----------



## KMKjr

Rogers


----------



## gatorboi

train


----------



## eagleeye76

king


----------



## Polaris425

Henry


----------



## DaveMK1

hill


----------



## gatorboi

hamburger


----------



## wcs61

Buns


----------



## gatorboi

mustard


----------



## Litenyaup

Topping


----------



## Polaris425

I would like to remind everyone that the rules for this state that you can not reply to yourself, nor can you reply, wait 1 then reply again. If your name is showing up more than 2 or 3(MAX) times on a page... slow your roll. 

Especially when this is the only thread I'm seeing some of your names show up.


----------



## hp488

snap


----------



## filthyredneck

Pop

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup

Tire


----------



## hp488

Front diff


----------



## filthyredneck

leak


----------



## southernbrute750

Air


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Primary



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## DTX

spring


----------



## wcs61

Chicken


----------



## hp488

Hen


----------



## eagleeye76

Pheasant


----------



## southernbrute750

Turkey


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Dove



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

Love

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61

Bug


----------



## KMKjr

(VW) Beetle


----------



## Polaris425

Bailey


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> Bailey


's & Coffee......MMMMMMMMMMMMMM......yummy.


----------



## hp488

Starbucks


----------



## Big D

Timmies


----------



## KMKjr

^^^I like it!^^

horton's


----------



## Polaris425

hears a who

haha j/k

Breakfast


----------



## wcs61

Brunch


----------



## hp488

Lunner


----------



## oldmanbrute

afternoon


----------



## redneckrancher420

Dusk


----------



## Coolwizard

Dawn


----------



## Polaris425

Soap


----------



## Coolwizard

opera


----------



## wcs61

Phantom


----------



## Polaris425

Bently


----------



## hp488

Vw.


----------



## eagleeye76

amc


----------



## oldmanbrute

javelin


----------



## CumminsPower24

rod


----------



## hp488

Piston


----------



## filthyredneck

compression


----------



## DaveMK1

Stroke

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

TDC


----------



## southernbrute750

Cylinder


----------



## oldmanbrute

sleeve


----------



## hp488

Cuff


----------



## Polaris425

Hand


----------



## filthyredneck

Over

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## meangreen360

under


----------



## hp488

Top


----------



## KMKjr

gun


----------



## oldmanbrute

shot


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Wound
. 

I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Scar


----------



## filthyredneck

Face

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

Plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Robert


----------



## DaveMK1

Mitchum


Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

Deodorant


----------



## KMKjr

stick


----------



## wcs61

twig


----------



## KMKjr

skinny


----------



## greenkitty7

anorexic


----------



## KMKjr

hungry


----------



## greenkitty7

now


----------



## hp488

Then


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> now





hp488 said:


> Then


 
and


----------



## filthyredneck

But

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

fart


----------



## greenkitty7

smelly


----------



## KMKjr

garbage


----------



## greenkitty7

gators


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Bite


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## greenkitty7

mega


----------



## oldmanbrute

cab (Dodge)


----------



## Litenyaup

Taxi


----------



## hp488

Yellow


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Blue


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

neon


----------



## wcs61

light


----------



## Polaris425

saber


----------



## HHbrute

tooth


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Tiger 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Mudder02

Auburn


----------



## KMKjr

redhead


----------



## LM83

Ginger. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

MaryAnne


----------



## oldmanbrute

Lucille (Ball)


----------



## wcs61

Annie


----------



## KMKjr

orphan


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Needs 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## KMKjr

wants


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

desires


----------



## KMKjr

lusty


----------



## eagleeye76

Beautiful


----------



## Polaris425

People


----------



## filthyredneck

Ignorant

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorboi

*******


----------



## papaslim

rebel


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Flag

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## Polaris425

American


----------



## HHbrute

pride!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

prejudice


----------



## Polaris425

Book


----------



## gatorboi

worm


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Guts


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## oldmanbrute

chitterlings


----------



## eagleeye76

oldmanbrute said:


> chitterlings


UUhhh do you guys actually eat that stuff???


Tripe



Been over an hour since this post and I still cant get that nasty visual out of my head. Gross! LOL


----------



## Polaris425

Beef


----------



## gatorboi

cow


----------



## filthyredneck

Milk

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup

Water


----------



## wcs61

Head




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## eagleeye76

bathroom


----------



## BlackBeast

john


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Henry. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Coolwizard

Adams (John Henry Adams)


----------



## Big D

family


----------



## filthyredneck

reunion


----------



## eagleeye76

inlaws


----------



## wcs61

Fockers


----------



## eagleeye76

Movies


----------



## hp488

Show


----------



## Litenyaup

View


----------



## KMKjr

The


----------



## wcs61

END


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Is. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider

NEAR


----------



## Polaris425

Far


----------



## Big D

side


----------



## Coolwizard

dark


----------



## hp488

Light


----------



## NMKawierider

Beer


----------



## filthyredneck

COLD


----------



## Polaris425

Snow


----------



## Big D

men (no, that's not all I think about)


----------



## KMKjr

raining

))


----------



## gatorboi

water


----------



## Litenyaup

Riding!


----------



## swampthing

dirty


----------



## hp488

Clean


----------



## redneckrancher420

Soap


----------



## wcs61

box


----------



## redneckrancher420

Pandora


----------



## Remington721

Box


----------



## hp488

Package


----------



## filthyredneck

delivery


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Driver. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## bigdigger1527

indy


----------



## Coolwizard

car


----------



## wcs61

wash


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

truck


----------



## gatorboi

bed


----------



## Litenyaup

Sleep


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

here


----------



## redneckrancher420

Place


----------



## eagleeye76

Mat


----------



## oldmanbrute

wrestling


----------



## eagleeye76

Championship


----------



## filthyredneck

Trophy


----------



## redneckrancher420

Oscar


----------



## gatorboi

weiner


----------



## redneckrancher420

Dog


----------



## blue beast

bark


----------



## Big D

tree


----------



## oldmanbrute

stump


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Grinding 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## hp488

Bumping


----------



## filthyredneck

Knocking


----------



## hp488

Trouble


----------



## redneckrancher420

Criminals


----------



## KMKjr

theives


----------



## eagleeye76

delinquents


----------



## KMKjr

juvenile


----------



## Remington721

adolescent


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Hoodlums. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Remington721

thugs


----------



## gatorboi

mafia


----------



## Remington721

Gang


----------



## oldmanbrute

green


----------



## KMKjr

hornet


----------



## Remington721

wasp


----------



## filthyredneck

Sting

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

bee


----------



## Big D

hive


----------



## Beachcruiser

Hair


----------



## Remington721

Fur


----------



## Beachcruiser

Coat


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

blue


----------



## DaveMK1

Steal

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

stainless


----------



## Litenyaup

Fabrication


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

dedication


----------



## Remington721

creation


----------



## Beachcruiser

Masterpiece


----------



## eagleeye76

theater


----------



## Remington721

auditorium


----------



## Polaris425

Stadium


----------



## Remington721

arena


----------



## DaveMK1

football


----------



## wmredneck

Cannonball




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Remington721

projectile


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

like


----------



## redneckrancher420

Obsession


----------



## eagleeye76

Compulsion


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

spoltion


----------



## oldmanbrute

destroy


----------



## filthyredneck

repair ...I've been doing lots of that lately :nutkick:


----------



## eagleeye76

Cost


----------



## hp488

Dollar signs


----------



## DaveMK1

Broke


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Down.



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Stairs


----------



## Big D

spiral


----------



## Coolwizard

vortex


----------



## Polaris425

Rotax


----------



## DaveMK1

Aprilia

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

FAST


----------



## filthyredneck

Superman!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Died.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Tie (died)


----------



## gatorboi

windsor


----------



## Coolwizard

knot


----------



## KMKjr

hangmans


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Noose


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## DaveMK1

Bowline

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

Cleat


----------



## filthyredneck

Shoe

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

polish (the stuff, not the language....different sound, same spelling)


----------



## hp488

Shine


----------



## DaveMK1

lite

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

search (P's favorite word)


----------



## filthyredneck

Word

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi

chain


----------



## eagleeye76

whips


----------



## KMKjr

tuner


----------



## DaveMK1

Program

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## eagleeye76

chip


----------



## KMKjr

potato


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Gun


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425

Rifle


----------



## redneckrancher420

Magazine


----------



## hp488

Clip


----------



## Litenyaup

Video


----------



## gatorboi

tape


----------



## Polaris425

Red


----------



## DaveMK1

Scotch. mmmmm

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## KMKjr

whiskey


----------



## Polaris425

River


----------



## gatorboi

Run


----------



## Coolwizard

sprint


----------



## KMKjr

car


----------



## oldmanbrute

(car)-buretor


----------



## hp488

Fuel injection


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Throttle body.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

Spacer (performance mod )

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi

shock


----------



## Polaris425

awe


----------



## KMKjr

amazed


----------



## Coolwizard

flabbergasted


----------



## wmredneck

Disturbed




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KMKjr

insane


----------



## gatorboi

clown


----------



## KMKjr

Bozo


----------



## wcs61

Miles




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## KMKjr

Les (and might be job-les after that game.....lol)


----------



## oldmanbrute

filling


----------



## Polaris425

Dirt


----------



## Litenyaup

Mud


----------



## KMKjr

......IN.......


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

.....MY.....


----------



## hp488

Air box


----------



## Litenyaup

Filter


----------



## oldmanbrute

coffee


----------



## gatorboi

_chaoua_


----------



## eagleeye76

Digital


----------



## DaveMK1

Signature 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## KMKjr

autograph


----------



## filthyredneck

baseball


----------



## Polaris425

Bat


----------



## NMKawierider

Man


----------



## KMKjr

cave


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

bud


----------



## Polaris425

Lite


----------



## eagleeye76

cold


----------



## Coolwizard

brew


----------



## DaveMK1

Crew

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## hp488

Cab.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Driver.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## oldmanbrute

impact


----------



## redneckrancher420

Wrench


----------



## eagleeye76

adjustible


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Universal


I'm going in.


----------



## Polaris425

Studio


----------



## wmredneck

Recording






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Track


----------



## Litenyaup

Song


----------



## Polaris425

Book


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

shelf


----------



## hp488

Life


----------



## filthyredneck

Long

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi

mate


----------



## oldmanbrute

soul


----------



## Coolwizard

food


----------



## KMKjr

eat


----------



## oldmanbrute

devour


----------



## KMKjr

kill


----------



## gatorboi

bill


----------



## KMKjr

Clinton


----------



## Coolwizard

Hillary


----------



## meangreen360

Duff


Working hard or hardly working


----------



## Polaris425

Tavern


----------



## filthyredneck

Beer

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Litenyaup

Drunk


----------



## KMKjr

driver


----------



## Polaris425

putter


----------



## KMKjr

iron


----------



## redneckrancher420

Skillet


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

monster


----------



## KMKjr

energy


----------



## oldmanbrute

Conserve


----------



## KMKjr

spend


----------



## Bruteforce10

cash


----------



## KMKjr

money


----------



## oldmanbrute

pit (our quads!)


----------



## KMKjr

BBQ


----------



## filthyredneck

Sauce

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## KMKjr

hot


----------



## Polaris425

Summer


----------



## KMKjr

of 69


----------



## gatorboi

problems


----------



## Litenyaup

Motor


----------



## filthyredneck

Electric

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## hp488

Voltage


----------



## DaveMK1

ampere

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## wcs61

load


----------



## Litenyaup

Heavey


----------



## KMKjr

weight


----------



## oldmanbrute

lead


----------



## KMKjr

shot (but I only use steel when duck hinting....wink)


----------



## hp488

Gun.


----------



## Polaris425

barrel


----------



## KMKjr

rum


----------



## Coolwizard

runner


----------



## eagleeye76

over


----------



## meangreen360

under


----------



## oldmanbrute

standing


----------



## swampthing

tall


----------



## KMKjr

boy


----------



## Litenyaup

Male


----------



## southernbrute750

Female


----------



## Polaris425

Fittings


----------



## wcs61

PVC


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

ABS

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

MDA


----------



## oldmanbrute

MIMB


----------



## filthyredneck

Forum

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Coolwizard

thread


----------



## swampthing

needle


----------



## meangreen360

Small


Being bored using -Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

Tall


----------



## Litenyaup

Big


----------



## KMKjr

Red


----------



## Polaris425

Trike


----------



## KMKjr

cycle


----------



## hp488

Of life


----------



## KMKjr

liberty


----------



## eagleeye76

Justice


----------



## KMKjr

league


----------



## Coolwizard

little


----------



## Eastexasmudder

People


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Magazine


----------



## hp488

Book


----------



## Polaris425

Worm


----------



## filthyredneck

grub


----------



## KMKjr

bait


----------



## Litenyaup

Fishing


----------



## KMKjr

tackle


----------



## Polaris425

Left (tackle)


----------



## KMKjr

handed


----------



## Litenyaup

Throttle


----------



## redneckrancher420

Control


----------



## oldmanbrute

freak


----------



## wmredneck

Stabilization






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Litenyaup

Balance


----------



## Polaris425

Check book


----------



## Grizzly5984

Practice


----------



## oldmanbrute

dummy


----------



## filthyredneck

Crash


----------



## gatorboi

test


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Grades


----------



## almightyjoebro

stink


----------



## KMKjr

skunk


----------



## filthyredneck

stripes


----------



## KMKjr

red


----------



## Polaris425

light


----------



## KMKjr

head


----------



## oldmanbrute

lice


----------



## Polaris425

Flied. 

You know.. Like you get in the chinease resturant. Flied Lice. "You wan more Flied lice?"


----------



## KMKjr

tying


----------



## oldmanbrute

(the) knot


----------



## KMKjr

slip


----------



## Polaris425

skirt


----------



## KMKjr

mini


----------



## gatorboi

cooper


----------



## oldmanbrute

alice


----------



## DaveMK1

in

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

wonderland


----------



## filthyredneck

Winter

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## KMKjr

tires


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

lost


----------



## DaveMK1

Giants 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## KMKjr

suck


----------



## filthyredneck

Blow

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## oldmanbrute

torch


----------



## eagleeye76

Flame


----------



## gatorboi

hot


----------



## filthyredneck

girl


----------



## Litenyaup

Baby


----------



## Polaris425

Toddler


----------



## wmredneck

Child






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

play


----------



## zeebs

game


----------



## filthyredneck

Word

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Birddog4x4

chain


----------



## Polaris425

gang


----------



## KMKjr

(gang)stir...lol


----------



## Coolwizard

(stir) fry


----------



## filthyredneck

French


----------



## Polaris425

Kiss


----------



## filthyredneck

First .......Your mind in the gutter today boss? :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

base


----------



## gatorboi

noun


----------



## KMKjr

adverb


----------



## Polaris425

filthyredneck said:


> First .......Your mind in the gutter today boss? :bigok:


lol nah just bored


verb


----------



## wmredneck

Word. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

game


----------



## gatorboi

show


----------



## meangreen360

truck


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

stock


----------



## filthyredneck

Tires

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek

Dumb


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

HOLE


----------



## KMKjr

Am I allowed to say "***"?? 

gopher


----------



## filthyredneck

Mole


----------



## KMKjr

rodent


----------



## Birddog4x4

rat


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

race


----------



## KMKjr

car


----------



## Polaris425

seat


----------



## KMKjr

butt


----------



## gatorboi

pack


----------



## KMKjr

cigarette


----------



## wmredneck

Cigar

.




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Coolwizard

box


----------



## oldmanbrute

cutter


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

cookie


----------



## Big D

jar


----------



## tmfisher57

Mason


----------



## redneckrancher420

Concrete


----------



## eagleeye76

Name (Mason was the name of our Boston Terrier that got hit by a car :crying


----------



## oldmanbrute

badge


----------



## Polaris425

Red


----------



## wmredneck

Fire truck. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## gatorboi

ladder


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Safety


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## KMKjr

vest


----------



## Polaris425

hunting


----------



## KMKjr

kill


----------



## Birddog4x4

murder


----------



## Coolwizard

victim


----------



## gatorboi

scared


----------



## KMKjr

horror


----------



## Big D

movie


----------



## Birddog4x4

film


----------



## CumminsPower24

Camera


----------



## eagleeye76

lights


----------



## oldmanbrute

flashing


----------



## KMKjr

pervert


----------



## gatorboi

jail


----------



## KMKjr

cell


----------



## wmredneck

Sickle






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KMKjr

anemia (sp?)


----------



## DaveMK1

Pnuemonia 


Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## zeebs

ill..


----------



## filthyredneck

Healthy

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JLOWERY

racing-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute

heart (every time I look at new brutes, got the new quad bug!)


----------



## wcs61

attack


----------



## filthyredneck

Shark

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Birddog4x4

teeth


----------



## eagleeye76

Razors


----------



## Polaris425

Polaris


----------



## redneckrancher420

Stuck....j/k lol


----------



## JLOWERY

Honda.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog4x4

Rancher


----------



## hp488

Rincon


----------



## JLOWERY

SLOW


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup

Flow


----------



## gatorboi

Master​


----------



## wmredneck

Blaster






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Yamaha


----------



## oldmanbrute

keyboard


----------



## Coolwizard

mouse


----------



## Bruteforce10

RAT


----------



## Polaris425

Rod


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Connecting

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorboi

wire


----------



## oldmanbrute

guide


----------



## Coolwizard

tour


----------



## filthyredneck

Virtual

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## wcs61

Reality


----------



## JLOWERY

Check...


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

deposit

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Cash



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorboi

Paper


----------



## oldmanbrute

toilet


----------



## Polaris425

seat


----------



## oldmanbrute

upright (AGAIN!......_how many times have you heard that one guys?_)


----------



## filthyredneck

Vertical

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi

Engineer


----------



## Coolwizard

Southern


----------



## BlackBeast

accent


----------



## Polaris425

lighting


----------



## Litenyaup

HID's


----------



## oldmanbrute

ballast


----------



## filthyredneck

Bulb

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## eagleeye76

Flower


----------



## hp488

Tree


----------



## filthyredneck

Forest

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## meangreen360

gump


----------



## Big D

bubba


----------



## oldmanbrute

hubba


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

shuttle


----------



## KMKjr

badminton (assumed I could say what originally came to mind!)


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> badminton (assumed I could say what originally came to mind!)


How can you tell we're both Canadians. I was thinking the same thing (technical term for birdie).


Following badminton is:



racquet


----------



## KMKjr

or just perverted minds.....

tennis


----------



## filthyredneck

Ball


----------



## eagleeye76

(Ram) Rod


----------



## hp488

Reel


----------



## 4*4

hose


----------



## Big D

garden....... (thought I'd better play before KMKjr says something bad)


----------



## filthyredneck

Tiller


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

rack


----------



## oldmanbrute

towel.......(I also felt the need to post something before KMKjr, aka _LITTLE BILLY, _posted something....lol)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

dry


----------



## gatorboi

wet!


----------



## Polaris425

Wash


----------



## Big D

cloth


----------



## eagleeye76

touching


----------



## filthyredneck

Feeling

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## hp488

Pain


----------



## gatorboi

Death


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

bud


----------



## hp488

Weiser


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

red


----------



## filthyredneck

Wine

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## 4*4

Cheese


----------



## southernbrute750

Cracker


----------



## 4*4

Fire


----------



## Coolwizard

pit


----------



## 4*4

lane


----------



## Polaris425

Frost (one of the only movies I've ever cried at) lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Snow


----------



## 4*4

Plow!


----------



## Polaris425

Mule


----------



## KMKjr

donkey


----------



## hp488

Horse


----------



## KMKjr

hp488 said:


> Horse


Once again, I'll hold back....lol

saddle


----------



## Litenyaup

Leather


----------



## KMKjr

cow


----------



## Birddog4x4

beef


----------



## KMKjr

meat


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Grinder. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## KMKjr

bench


----------



## 4*4

Pine


----------



## KMKjr

tree


----------



## oldmanbrute

real


----------



## gatorboi

green


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Sick


----------



## filthyredneck

Virus

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## 4*4

airborne


----------



## Polaris425

Ranger


----------



## southernbrute750

Park


----------



## KMKjr

light


----------



## Coolwizard

radiation


----------



## Bruteforce10

Saftey officer


----------



## 4*4

patrol


----------



## filthyredneck

car


----------



## oldmanbrute

payments


----------



## gatorboi

suck


----------



## mtdane

blow


----------



## Big D

torch


----------



## KMKjr

blow


----------



## blue beast

gun


----------



## KMKjr

rifle


----------



## Coolwizard

scope


----------



## wcs61

halitosis


----------



## KMKjr

stinky


----------



## Polaris425

cheese


----------



## KMKjr

head


----------



## 4*4

hair


----------



## Polaris425

Cut


----------



## 4*4

slice


----------



## Birddog4x4

Orange


----------



## gatorboi

bowl


----------



## Polaris425

Wok


----------



## filthyredneck

Shift

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder

gears


----------



## 4*4

striped


----------



## oldmanbrute

fumble


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Fingers

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Butter

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Coolwizard

Pecan


----------



## eagleeye76

sandies


----------



## oldmanbrute

keebler


----------



## eagleeye76

elf


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Will Ferrell


----------



## brutemike

Rickey Bobby 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Hilarious!


----------



## oldmanbrute

(Big D's) jokes


----------



## KMKjr

funny


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

people


----------



## DaveMK1

Commrades

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## KMKjr

Russian


----------



## Coolwizard

roulette


----------



## Big D

wheel


----------



## filthyredneck

Tire

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## oldmanbrute

flat


----------



## Big D

pancake


----------



## Coolwizard

waffle


----------



## oldmanbrute

house


----------



## mtdane

trailer


----------



## Polaris425

utility


----------



## KMKjr

knife


----------



## Coolwizard

blade


----------



## Big D

lawnmower


----------



## KMKjr

mow


----------



## DaveMK1

Cut

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

grass. and man to i hate doing it.


----------



## Big D

skirt


----------



## filthyredneck

Short 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## LM83

Fuse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Polaris425.

Like when someone posts a new thread asking a jetting ?? in the kawi section. HA


----------



## KMKjr

dictator....


----------



## Polaris425

Cuba (really? dictator? ouch.. haha)


----------



## KMKjr

cigar

(and yes Fidel....lol)


----------



## Birddog4x4

smoke


----------



## Polaris425

fire


----------



## hp488

Flames


----------



## DaveMK1

oops!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Big D

daisy


----------



## Stimpy

Flower


----------



## Polaris425

Power


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Steering


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## hp488

Stem


----------



## muddigger360

leaf


----------



## hp488

Spring


----------



## DaveMK1

Elasticity 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## oldmanbrute

stretch


----------



## filthyredneck

Armstrong

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JLOWERY

Lance. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

France


----------



## Pannell

Marie Antoinette


----------



## oldmanbrute

headless


----------



## Stimpy

Horseman


----------



## Polaris425

Paul Revere


----------



## 2010Bruterider

the British


----------



## Stimpy

Red coats


----------



## DaveMK1

yellow jackets 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Stimpy

Wasp


----------



## filthyredneck

Hornet


----------



## LM83

Pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

Pill-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd

pop


----------



## KMKjr

Coke


----------



## filthyredneck

Caffeine

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi

awake


----------



## Polaris425

insomnia


----------



## JLOWERY

Me

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

alone


----------



## Stimpy

Lonely


----------



## southernbrute750

Useless


----------



## Stimpy

Lazy


----------



## filthyredneck

Hyper

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JLOWERY

Wife-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

kill


----------



## JLOWERY

Bill.....

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtdane

paid


----------



## Polaris425

ZZ Top (their song lol)


----------



## KMKjr

beard


----------



## skid

black (beard)


----------



## KMKjr

bear


----------



## Polaris425

grizzley


----------



## palumbo

tools


----------



## KMKjr

box


----------



## oldmanbrute

lunch _(anyone remember which one you had back in the day?)_


----------



## DaveMK1

Date

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Stimpy

Blind


----------



## KMKjr

Melon


----------



## DaveMK1

Jugs :saevilw:


----------



## Stimpy

Knockers


----------



## Big D

door (gotta change the trend here  )


----------



## brutemike

Peephole 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Sight glass


----------



## Shrek

Weirdo


----------



## KMKjr

P425


----------



## Polaris425

Tired lol


----------



## Bruteforce10

awake


----------



## KMKjr

asleep


----------



## oldmanbrute

falling


----------



## DaveMK1

Jump


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Ship

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Sail


----------



## wmredneck

Mast




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## fiarmin67

Boom


----------



## Coolwizard

box


----------



## Polaris425

shipping


----------



## filthyredneck

expensive


----------



## KMKjr

filthyredneck said:


> expensive


 
kids or wife


----------



## DaveMK1

Commitment 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Stimpy

Headache


----------



## Coolwizard

powder


----------



## JLOWERY

Coat

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Fur


----------



## eagleeye76

flea


----------



## redneckrancher420

Bug


----------



## Stimpy

Pest


----------



## Coolwizard

control


----------



## redneckrancher420

Throttle


----------



## eagleeye76

Full


----------



## Big D

monty


----------



## JLOWERY

Python

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Snake


----------



## redneckrancher420

My boss


----------



## Shrek

Strict


----------



## Polaris425

teachers


----------



## Stimpy

School


----------



## Remington721

classroom


----------



## eagleeye76

Chalkboard


----------



## Big D

nails (eeeeeek)


----------



## oldmanbrute

lesson


----------



## DaveMK1

plan


----------



## southernbrute750

Agenda


----------



## Stimpy

Organized


----------



## Coolwizard

chaos


----------



## Stimpy

Family gatherings


----------



## mtdane

Reunion


----------



## skid

school


----------



## Stimpy

Girl


----------



## filthyredneck

Model


----------



## QueenB

Skinny 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

Anorexic


----------



## Stimpy

Vomit


----------



## eagleeye76

chunk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Glob

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Fat.


----------



## filthyredneck

Pig .....(couldn't put the first thing that came to mind)

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## brutemike

Bacon 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

sizzle


----------



## wmredneck

Skillet






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Shrek

Grease


----------



## filthyredneck

Monkey

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Stimpy

Bannana


----------



## JLOWERY

Split

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Peel


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Out


----------



## Big D

house


----------



## QueenB

Boat

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

River


----------



## eagleeye76

Run


----------



## filthyredneck

Fun!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## gatorboi

time


----------



## DaveMK1

beer


----------



## Shrek

Run


----------



## brutemike

Jog 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

memory


----------



## filthyredneck

Lane

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## oldmanbrute

kiffin


----------



## eagleeye76

Griffon


----------



## DaveMK1

dog


----------



## swampthing

dead


----------



## JLOWERY

Man

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrady

Woman


----------



## Polaris425

expensive


----------



## oldmanbrute

hobby


----------



## Stimpy

Brute Force


----------



## Eight

doodoo


----------



## Stimpy

Artic cat


----------



## JLOWERY

Slow-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Turtle


----------



## brutemike

Honda 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Wimp

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## eagleeye76

Popeye


----------



## Stimpy

Spinache


----------



## abrady

Dip


----------



## Stimpy

Cheese


----------



## eagleeye76

Nacho


----------



## Stimpy

Loaded


----------



## hp488

Empty


----------



## Big D

wallet


----------



## Stimpy

Leather


----------



## filthyredneck

Whip (i know, I know.....a little kinky lol)

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## abrady

cream. only a fat kid would think of it.


----------



## hp488

Jello


----------



## redneckrancher420

Shot


----------



## abrady

gun


----------



## redneckrancher420

Outdoors


----------



## QueenB

Indoors 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Airconditioning


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Heat pump. 




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## JLOWERY

Money-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Obama 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## filthyredneck

Government (^ dont even get me started)

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek

^^Waste^^


----------



## oldmanbrute

waist


----------



## JLOWERY

Management -

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420

Idiots


----------



## oldmanbrute

(Orlando) Magic


----------



## abrady

^^^^^^^(A) joke


----------



## Stimpy

Funny


----------



## ARBIGHORN

Comedian


----------



## DaveMK1

laughter 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## filthyredneck

Evil


----------



## abrady

(evil )Kenevil the man


----------



## oldmanbrute

stuntman


----------



## eagleeye76

growth


----------



## Stimpy

Monkey


----------



## brutemike

Ball (hedge apple)

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Base
...

Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Speaker

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57

Memphis


----------



## DaveMK1

Whiskey 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Coolwizard

Kentucky


----------



## hp488

Texas


----------



## Big D

aramadillo


----------



## Stimpy

Hard


----------



## hp488

Shell


----------



## Polaris425

Armor 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Plate


----------



## Stimpy

Fork


----------



## DaveMK1

Clutch

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Spring

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Pogo


----------



## Polaris425

Stick
......
.

Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Big D

deodorant


----------



## Stimpy

axe


----------



## Div16

Guitar


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Pick


----------



## Stimpy

Stick


----------



## Big D

stones


----------



## oldmanbrute

rolling


----------



## eagleeye76

Chassis


----------



## DaveMK1

Stock

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## eagleeye76

shelves


----------



## Stimpy

Grocery


----------



## Polaris425

Cart


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## austinlord13

Golf


----------



## Big D

club


----------



## filthyredneck

Sandwich


----------



## Medic_Up

Subway


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Fresh (so their ad says anyway)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Stale


----------



## Polaris425

bread (b'c thats what you actually get at subway... haha)


----------



## oldmanbrute

wonder


----------



## QueenB

Woman 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Lasso


----------



## austinlord13

Cowboy


----------



## Stimpy

Hat


----------



## austinlord13

Baseball


----------



## Polaris425

bat


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

radar

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

detector


----------



## hp488

Police


----------



## KMKjr

siren


----------



## Polaris425

Odyssey


----------



## KMKjr

2012


----------



## Stimpy

Year


----------



## hp488

Month


----------



## Stimpy

Day


----------



## austinlord13

Week


----------



## Stimpy

End


----------



## KMKjr

rear


----------



## Polaris425

aft


----------



## KMKjr

starboard


----------



## austinlord13

Boat


----------



## Stimpy

Sail


----------



## Remington721

Canvas


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sqsjkv


----------



## filthyredneck

Painting


----------



## Coolwizard

air brush


----------



## Polaris425

detail


----------



## KMKjr

clean


----------



## Stimpy

Shaven


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Cat :bigok:


----------



## austinlord13

Arctic


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Slow

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Fox


----------



## Polaris425

Shocks


----------



## brutemike

absorb 

commando tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Impact 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Hammer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Nail

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

Head-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Ache


----------



## JLOWERY

My wife-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Spouse


----------



## JLOWERY

Money-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

credit


----------



## JLOWERY

Card-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

I.D.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

R.F. (as in a RFID card)


----------



## Polaris425

Frequency (as in Radio Frequency)


----------



## Coolwizard

wave length


----------



## Stimpy

Swell


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ocean


----------



## JLOWERY

Beach-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Sand 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Jellyfish


----------



## QueenB

Sting

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

Nemo-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Fish


----------



## brutemike

Oil

commando tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Filter 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Fram


----------



## blackbluebrute

peter FRAMton


----------



## KMKjr

old


----------



## JLOWERY

Lady-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Diana


----------



## Stimpy

Princes


----------



## filthyredneck

Dragon

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## eagleeye76

Slayer


----------



## jprzr

Knight 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Armor 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Road

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

kill


----------



## Stimpy

Murder


----------



## jprzr

Slaughter

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Sergeant


----------



## Stimpy

General


----------



## Polaris425

Tso's


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## MuddyDog

chicken


----------



## hp488

Chinese


----------



## KMKjr

checkers


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

chess


----------



## Stimpy

Piece


----------



## Big D

puzzle


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Women

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Crazy


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Insane


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Big D

HEY!!!! :cussing:



ASSYLUM


----------



## KMKjr

political


----------



## Coolwizard

party


----------



## oldmanbrute

pity


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> pity


I'm not allowed to say what I want to say....so I'll tone it down

sex


----------



## Polaris425

fun


----------



## Coolwizard

time


----------



## KMKjr

line


----------



## oldmanbrute

fine


----------



## KMKjr

sandpaper


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

rough


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

stuff


----------



## Polaris425

turkey


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Call


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## joemel

home


----------



## eagleeye76

security


----------



## NYBrute

Guard


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vphrww


----------



## Polaris425

National. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## DaveMK1

Homeland


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Georgia

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Peaches 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Cream

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## KMKjr

& sugar


----------



## eagleeye76

kiss


----------



## Big D

Hershey


----------



## fiarmin67

bar


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Stool

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Chocolate 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Didn't mean to write that saw Hershey so put chocolate ment "Softener"

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampthing

fabric


----------



## eagleeye76

stain


----------



## KMKjr

poop (to be family friendly )


----------



## Polaris425

#2


.


----------



## Big D

pencil


----------



## KMKjr

lead


----------



## JLOWERY

Pipe-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jprzr

Dope. ( as in pipe dope used for plumbing )

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Messy


----------



## FABMAN

muding


----------



## filthyredneck

Racing

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

Fast.


FABMAN!!!!!!! WOOT! Welcome back!


----------



## FABMAN

80mph 

as in In 3rd gear on my creation "yahmazuk" this winter


----------



## FABMAN

Polaris425 said:


> Fast.
> 
> 
> FABMAN!!!!!!! WOOT! Welcome back!


thanks polaris425. good to be back hard to stay way from the best forum out there.


----------



## Stimpy

Quick


----------



## jprzr

Slow

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

poke


----------



## Bruteforce10

pinch


----------



## eagleeye76

inch


----------



## KMKjr

worm


----------



## Polaris425

tequila


----------



## KMKjr

sunrise (not like I've ever seen one on Tequila!!)


----------



## eagleeye76

Fishing


----------



## Polaris425

Tomorrow. -- Cause that's what I'd rather be doing tomorrow instead or working!


----------



## jprzr

Friday

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## FABMAN

finally


----------



## filthyredneck

Complete

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker

idiot


----------



## Coolwizard

proof


----------



## southernbrute750

Alcohol


----------



## redneckrancher420

Swamp water


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

pinch


----------



## eagleeye76

Goose


----------



## filthyredneck

Duck

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JLOWERY

Call...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

girl


----------



## filthyredneck

Attractive

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Stimpy

Appealing


----------



## KMKjr

court


----------



## FABMAN

expensive


----------



## Polaris425

hobbies


----------



## hp488

4wheeling


----------



## JLOWERY

MIMB-

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Best


----------



## CumminsPower24

Site


----------



## Polaris425

EVER lol


----------



## KMKjr

fore


----------



## Coolwizard

aft


----------



## ThaMule

Posterior


----------



## oldmanbrute

booty


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Shorts

using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

short


----------



## Big D

story


----------



## DaveMK1

Board


----------



## ThaMule

walk


----------



## walkintall

away


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

to............


----------



## KMKjr

three


----------



## oldmanbrute

('s a) crowd


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Control

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walkintall

module


----------



## eagleeye76

class


----------



## filthyredneck

First

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walkintall

place


----------



## southernbrute750

Location


----------



## walkintall

unknown


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Soldier

using Tapatalk 2 and thinking about riding.


----------



## Polaris425

Protect


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Shield


----------



## meangreen360

Bug


----------



## walkintall

juice


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Orange

using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldmanbrute

Blue (Go Gators)


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Gold Let's Go Mountaineers!!!!!


----------



## ThaMule

worthless


----------



## filthyredneck

useless


----------



## Big D

information


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Overload

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## southernbrute750

Stressed


----------



## Polaris425

fracture


----------



## Coolwizard

compound


----------



## DaveMK1

Tire

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hp488

Tread


----------



## filthyredneck

Bald


----------



## Coolwizard

head


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

ache


----------



## southernbrute750

Heart.


----------



## KMKjr

attack


----------



## walkintall

dog


----------



## oldmanbrute

tags


----------



## eagleeye76

Your (it)


----------



## Eight

Run


----------



## Polaris425

Off


----------



## KMKjr

Can't say it!!

so

"buzz"


----------



## Big D

cut


----------



## Polaris425

scissors


----------



## eagleeye76

Edward


----------



## filthyredneck

Prince

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walkintall

fresh


----------



## Coolwizard

fruit


----------



## Polaris425

Pomagranate


----------



## southernbrute750

Juice


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Steroids


----------



## walker

baseball .....lol


----------



## Stimpy

Bat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Radar


----------



## filthyredneck

Detector


----------



## Stimpy

Metal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

Band


----------



## FABMAN

wrist


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Strap


----------



## filthyredneck

snatch


----------



## LM83

Block. Def not the first thing I thought of lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck

Tackle. ^me either






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Left


----------



## oldmanbrute

overs


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Sloppy


----------



## Polaris425

Joe


----------



## eagleeye76

moe


----------



## KMKjr

Curly


----------



## DaveMK1

Shemp <--the absolute worst stooge


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Wannabe


----------



## JLOWERY

HONDA

KAWI RULES


----------



## KMKjr

JLOWERY said:


> HONDA


(no) brakes


----------



## austinlord13

Disc.


----------



## eagleeye76

UFO


----------



## DaveMK1

USO


----------



## KMKjr

troops


----------



## oldmanbrute

enemy


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Mine

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Shaft


----------



## Big D

mine


----------



## KMKjr

:bigeyes:


Big D said:


> mine


:bigeyes:

You got a shaft? Interesting.... 

land


----------



## MuddyDog

rover


----------



## KMKjr

dog


----------



## austinlord13

Collar.


----------



## Polaris425

Arrest


----------



## THE CRAZE

him


----------



## jprzr

Her

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

them


----------



## DaveMK1

y'all


----------



## southernbrute750

Many.


----------



## oldmanbrute

too


----------



## filthyredneck

Two

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

to.


----------



## sidejobs

me....


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

potato


----------



## wmredneck

Mister






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Sir

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JLOWERY

Jason

KAWI RULES


----------



## DaveMK1

Friday 

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

Good


----------



## jprzr

Bad 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

SUPER


----------



## Polaris425

DUPER


----------



## wmredneck

Pooper









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KMKjr

outhouse


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

stinky


----------



## Polaris425

cheese


----------



## filthyredneck

Swiss


----------



## Cash

Account...


----------



## KMKjr

bank


----------



## DaveMK1

overdrawn


----------



## austinlord13

Debt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

card


----------



## sloboy

Credit


----------



## sloboy

Credit


----------



## Polaris425

limit


----------



## KMKjr

restrict


----------



## oldmanbrute

grounded


----------



## wmredneck

Aviation






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## THE CRAZE

pilot


----------



## austinlord13

Fighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

boxer


----------



## sloboy

Shorts


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

creek


----------



## DaveMK1

brook (it's a yankee thing)


----------



## Polaris425

Shields


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Birddog4x4

armor


----------



## Stimpy

Plated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingZilla

steel


----------



## Birddog4x4

iron


----------



## KingZilla

man


----------



## Birddog4x4

women


----------



## Stimpy

Pretty


100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Birddog4x4

beautiful


----------



## filthyredneck

Model


----------



## Birddog4x4

figure


----------



## Coolwizard

coke bottle


----------



## Bruteforce10

Cown Royal


----------



## Polaris425

Royal Crown. 


RC Cola and a Moon Pie. Yessir.


----------



## filthyredneck

Jack Daniels


----------



## sloboy

black label


----------



## phreebsd

liquor


----------



## JLOWERY

Jim Beam...

KAWI RULES


----------



## jprzr

Wild Turkey 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

(turkey) dinner


----------



## sloboy

Season


----------



## Stimpy

Deer




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Polaris425 said:


> Royal Crown.
> 
> 
> RC Cola and a Moon Pie. Yessir.


Meat.

Man do I love me some RC Cola and a Moon Pie. YUMMM!!


----------



## brutemike

Steak 

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## eagleeye76

knife


----------



## Stimpy

Sheath




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## youngDUMP

sword


----------



## austinlord13

Knight.


----------



## Big D

armour


----------



## Coolwizard

under


----------



## Polaris425

beneath


----------



## sloboy

Covered


----------



## oldmanbrute

wagon


----------



## KMKjr

wheel


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Wheelin. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## JPs300

dealin


----------



## sloboy

cards


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

jack


----------



## Polaris425

(in the) Box


----------



## sloboy

Cardboard


----------



## eagleeye76

homeless


----------



## sloboy

Shopping cart


----------



## Polaris425

Publix


----------



## KMKjr

Enemy


----------



## Polaris425

Flaaava Flaaaaaaaaaaave


----------



## KMKjr

clock


----------



## SuperATV

Big ben


----------



## jprzr

Steelers QB (big Ben)

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

jprzr said:


> Steelers QB (big Ben)
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


Suck

Choke

Bums

Losers


----------



## Polaris425

haha..

Vacuum Cleaner


----------



## DaveMK1

hit (list, saints suck!)


----------



## Stimpy

Punch




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike

Fruit 

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## eagleeye76

Tee


----------



## KMKjr

golf


----------



## sloboy

club


----------



## filthyredneck

Strip ......yes minds in the gutter, bored at work

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sloboy

Dollar bill


----------



## Big D

loonie (only Canadians may get the relationship)


----------



## Tinker

Toonie (Canadian $2 coin) 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Pluto


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

venus


----------



## RYAN.

Women

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

Men

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

Kings


----------



## DaveMK1

Lords 

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gkram1985

Leaders


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ijdmk0


----------



## oldmanbrute

team


----------



## JLOWERY

Green-

KAWI RULES


----------



## wmredneck

Lantern. 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Wick

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## QueenB

Fire

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walkintall

Bug

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

Splat!!!


----------



## austinlord13

Smash.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

down


----------



## eagleeye76

lo.


----------



## RYAN.

high

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coolwizard

gear


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Head

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmredneck

Chicken 









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Fried


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dill pickles

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldmanbrute

relish


----------



## KMKjr

mustard


----------



## wmredneck

Biscuit (sling blade) 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## phreebsd

mix


----------



## JPs300

tape


----------



## sloboy

Worm


----------



## swampthing

dew


----------



## Polaris425

Mountain 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## wmredneck

Top!!! 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## joemel

that


----------



## eagleeye76

brat


----------



## RYAN.

canam lol



Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

junk


----------



## sloboy

Trash


----------



## joemel

kawasaki


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## joemel

LMAO


----------



## DaveMK1

LMFBO!


----------



## joemel

Rodney Carrington


----------



## RYAN.

dear #$%&@

2006 ARCTIC CAT 400
29.5 SKINNYS
BIG BORING ON NEXT REBUILD
NO LIFT
15" GROUND CLEARANCE 
LOW REVERSE MOD 
EXHAUST MOD WITH SWAMP PIPE
SNORKED AND RACKED


----------



## Polaris425

Song


----------



## KMKjr

sing


----------



## SuperATV

loud


----------



## austinlord13

Noisy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

HMF


----------



## Stimpy

Performance




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## eagleeye76

Header


----------



## austinlord13

Exhaust.


----------



## sloboy

Intake


----------



## filthyredneck

Consume

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## oldmanbrute

flatulent


----------



## DaveMK1

Methane

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmredneck

Nitro






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Gliserine


----------



## oldmanbrute

boom


----------



## KMKjr

BOX


----------



## Eight

wood


----------



## Big D

stove


----------



## eagleeye76

Shop


----------



## Bruteforce10

Man cave


----------



## austinlord13

Garage.


----------



## DaveMK1

Mine! (told the wife when we bought the house she could do what ever she wanted to do inside but the garage is mine and stay the hell out! lol)


----------



## Polaris425

Gold


----------



## jctgumby

Nugget


----------



## Polaris425

Chicken


----------



## Coolwizard

tender


----------



## DaveMK1

Raw

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuperATV

HP (horsepower)


----------



## jctgumby

Torque


----------



## Cathy Wilson

wrench


----------



## Bruteforce10

Brute


----------



## Mclovin

force


----------



## wmredneck

Multiplier 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## austinlord13

Math. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute

teacher


----------



## Polaris425

Mom


----------



## DaveMK1

Madre 

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Padre


----------



## filthyredneck

Island

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Coolwizard

vacation


----------



## jctgumby

Cruise


----------



## austinlord13

Control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmanbrute

mosquito


----------



## LM83

Dope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

idiot


----------



## eagleeye76

smart


----------



## wmredneck

Get 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D

stuffed (sorry bad day at work - lol)


----------



## eagleeye76

Pillow


----------



## Polaris425

Fluffy


----------



## Coolwizard

frothy


----------



## KMKjr

head


----------



## Polaris425

bobble


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Wobble


----------



## filthyredneck

Wiggle

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## austinlord13

Jiggle.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Butt.


----------



## Polaris425

crack


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Spackle
its legal!! check out crack spackle on you tube


----------



## oldmanbrute

compound


----------



## filthyredneck

Fracture

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

break


----------



## eagleeye76

Time


----------



## KMKjr

magazine


----------



## 650Brute

Rack


----------



## Polaris425

Antlers


----------



## wmredneck

Reindeer 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Coolwizard

Rudolf


----------



## Polaris425

Leader


----------



## austinlord13

Follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10

try


----------



## eagleeye76

pointless


----------



## joemel

obama (campaign)


----------



## eagleeye76

yo-mama


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Is so ...


----------



## filthyredneck

fat


----------



## Coolwizard

bottom


----------



## eagleeye76

absolute


----------



## muddiggers123

how much


----------



## eagleeye76

zero


----------



## 2010Bruterider

gravity


----------



## filthyredneck

Space


----------



## Polaris425

Continuum


----------



## KMKjr

time


----------



## oldmanbrute

clock


----------



## KMKjr

Grandfather


----------



## Litenyaup

Family


----------



## Polaris425

vacation


----------



## Bruteforce10

Beach


----------



## austinlord13

Hawaii. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

Five - O


----------



## Polaris425

Cops


----------



## eagleeye76

Popo


----------



## KMKjr

junk.....lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Treasure
they call it junk, i call it treasure


----------



## oldmanbrute

chest


----------



## filthyredneck

chin


----------



## Polaris425

double. I hold up my head in pictures. HA


----------



## eagleeye76

mint


----------



## KMKjr

gum


----------



## wmredneck

Wrapper 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KMKjr

Ice-T


----------



## Polaris425

Liptons


----------



## Mclovin

soup


----------



## austinlord13

Noodles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Mr.


----------



## oldmanbrute

mister


----------



## Polaris425

Belvadeer


----------



## filthyredneck

Stiffler (same movie)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

Pie


----------



## joemel

pecan


----------



## wmredneck

Filling






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

dental


----------



## DaveMK1

Plan


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Game


----------



## eagleeye76

Britishbulldog


----------



## Polaris425

Ugga


----------



## KMKjr

boots


----------



## oldmanbrute

cowboy


----------



## Big D

boots


----------



## filthyredneck

Rubber


----------



## Polaris425

plant


----------



## Big D

garden


----------



## eagleeye76

mist


----------



## Polaris425

Sierra.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

GMC


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Denali


----------



## eagleeye76

Alaska


----------



## oldmanbrute

(deadliest) catch


----------



## eagleeye76

Bear


----------



## Big D

trap


----------



## NMKawierider

Speed _(I was going to say Marrage... )_


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

trap


----------



## NMKawierider

Door


----------



## wmredneck

Way










Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

rack


----------



## eagleeye76

Antler (Not the 1st thing on my mind LOL)


----------



## Polaris425

deer


----------



## redneckrancher420

Dinner


----------



## Bruteforce10

Redfish


----------



## Polaris425

bluefish


----------



## Bruteforce10

Fly-fish


----------



## oldmanbrute

noodle


----------



## Polaris425

spaghetti


----------



## austinlord13

Meatball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

sammich


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Kitchen

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

Table


----------



## oldmanbrute

tennis


----------



## THE CRAZE

raquet


----------



## KMKjr

ball


----------



## Polaris425

bearing


----------



## KMKjr

wheel


----------



## Lonewolfe

offset


----------



## KMKjr

printer


----------



## Polaris425

laser


----------



## Bruteforce10

tag


----------



## KMKjr

price


----------



## DaveMK1

Check


----------



## austinlord13

Inspect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Crime


----------



## brutemike

Jail

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## Coolwizard

bait


----------



## Polaris425

fishing


----------



## austinlord13

Tournament. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

trophy


----------



## Lonewolfe

Wife


----------



## Bruteforce10

investment


----------



## KMKjr

RRSP


----------



## Lonewolfe

ASAP

(Was hoping someone would use "beater" after my "wife" entry but "investment" works well also...just like stocks, some win others loose)


----------



## Big D

now


----------



## Lonewolfe

immediately


----------



## Bruiser

Right Meow


----------



## Polaris425

cat


----------



## brutemike

Pet

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## austinlord13

Dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

days


----------



## Polaris425

(of) Summer


----------



## Lonewolfe

vacation


----------



## hp488

Good times


----------



## Lonewolfe

TV show.


----------



## eagleeye76

(Big Bang) Theory


----------



## Lonewolfe

of a Deadman (rock group)


----------



## oldmanbrute

(deadman) stick


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

BEACH


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Sand

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

Lonewolfe said:


> of a Deadman (rock group)


Good group!

BOX


----------



## filthyredneck

Jack (in the)


----------



## Polaris425

Jill


----------



## eagleeye76

Tumble


----------



## brutemike

Weed

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## Lonewolfe

Killer

Need to use some now.....


----------



## filthyredneck

Murderer

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## hp488

Insane


----------



## brutemike

Wife (lol)

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## filthyredneck

Greedy

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Government!!!!!!


----------



## Eight

Suck


----------



## austinlord13

Inhale.


----------



## eagleeye76

Clinton


----------



## Lonewolfe

Lewinsky


----------



## Big D

skirt


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Chaser. 



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## DaveMK1

Whiskey


----------



## filthyredneck

Myers

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

Mired


----------



## Eight

bog


----------



## brutemike

Down

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## eagleeye76

Rubber


----------



## THE CRAZE

tires


----------



## Lonewolfe

tread


----------



## eagleeye76

Pattern


----------



## triston

Outlaws


----------



## Polaris425

Best


----------



## triston

grizzly


----------



## eagleeye76

brown


----------



## austinlord13

Bear.


----------



## brutemike

Cub

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## triston

Cadet


----------



## filthyredneck

lawnmower

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## oldmanbrute

Man


----------



## Bruteforce10

king


----------



## Eight

boss


----------



## jprzr

Hoss

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldmanbrute

Cartwright


----------



## KMKjr

Bill


----------



## Polaris425

Dance


----------



## ThaMule

jiggy


----------



## Bruteforce10

(Movie it like) Bernie


----------



## ThaMule

weekend


----------



## KMKjr

bender


----------



## palumbo

PIPE


----------



## Polaris425

PVC 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## eagleeye76

BVD


----------



## oldmanbrute

underwear


----------



## filthyredneck

Thong 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

flip flop


----------



## king05

politician


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

tire


----------



## wmredneck

Iron






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## 02KODIAK400

metal


----------



## wmredneck

Heavy. 









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## 02KODIAK400

light


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Coors

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

Blue montains!


----------



## filthyredneck

Cold 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Beer!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Run


----------



## oldmanbrute

Born (to)


----------



## king05

wild (to be)


----------



## eagleeye76

Woman


----------



## QueenB

She

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

Mrs

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Shrek

America


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?czvpo2


----------



## Bruteforce10

Hot


----------



## KMKjr

tamale


----------



## Polaris425

tasty


----------



## 02KODIAK400

yummy


----------



## eagleeye76

Mummy


----------



## 02KODIAK400

tummy


----------



## king05

belly


----------



## 02KODIAK400

fat


----------



## Polaris425

bacon


----------



## Stimpy

Grease




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Monkey

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

Curious


----------



## Polaris425

George


----------



## Eight

Bush


----------



## austinlord13

Hog.


----------



## brutemike

Bacon 

Sent from my C771


----------



## 02KODIAK400

sausage


----------



## Polaris425

Pizza


----------



## palumbo

naples


----------



## trailman412

Italy


----------



## Grizcore

spring


----------



## KMKjr

coil


----------



## Big D

Notebook


----------



## 02KODIAK400

paper


----------



## king05

weight


----------



## oldmanbrute

counter


----------



## Coolwizard

top


----------



## jctgumby

spin


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Bottom


----------



## triston

back



sent from my iphone 4s using mimb mobile!


----------



## 02KODIAK400

front


----------



## palumbo

fork


----------



## 02KODIAK400

spoon


----------



## eagleeye76

Fun


----------



## palumbo

gun


----------



## joemel

glock


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Colt


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## 02KODIAK400

pistol


----------



## filthyredneck

Whip

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck

Spank








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Spanky


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Big D

Alfalfa


----------



## Polaris425

buckwheat


----------



## jprzr

Alphalpha


----------



## filthyredneck

Darla

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

Carla


----------



## joemel

who


----------



## Polaris425

band


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Aid

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

farm


----------



## eagleeye76

Green


----------



## Polaris425

Beans


----------



## palumbo

chili


----------



## 02KODIAK400

pepper


----------



## mattyneil

sauce


----------



## Polaris425

BBQ


----------



## mattyneil

sandwich


----------



## eagleeye76

Italian ( Do you southerners know what an Italian sandwich is? I heard they are called something else down there.)


----------



## wmredneck

Mafia. (you may be thinking of a Po Boy.)






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Tommy


----------



## Polaris425

Gun (Subway has an Italian sammich... Most sammich places do)


----------



## Coolwizard

powder


----------



## tony1j

puff


----------



## wmredneck

(the magic) Dragon






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Fire


----------



## 02KODIAK400

truck


----------



## palumbo

dump


----------



## Big D

garbage


----------



## tony1j

can


----------



## eagleeye76

Peas (Yummmm)


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet


----------



## 02KODIAK400

tea


----------



## Grizzly5984

Jug


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ppayfy


----------



## eagleeye76

Milk (Not the first thing I thought of but it will do)


----------



## 02KODIAK400

cow


----------



## joemel

ex-wife


----------



## Big D

alimony


----------



## RYAN.

BS

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

Patty


----------



## filthyredneck

Cake


----------



## 02KODIAK400

pie


----------



## Polaris425

Apple


----------



## eagleeye76

Blueberry (Theres nothing like a Fresh Maine Blueberry pie...)


----------



## 02KODIAK400

fruit


----------



## palumbo

smoothie


----------



## tony1j

straw


----------



## Polaris425

Pine


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## h20dies

tree


----------



## wmredneck

Money






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Wallet


----------



## Big D

empty


----------



## DaveMK1

Glass


----------



## filthyredneck

Slipper

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

Moccasin


----------



## DaveMK1

evil (snakes)


----------



## h20dies

villain


----------



## Bruteforce10

The Grinch


----------



## Polaris425

Stole (and whoever is next better dang well say Christmas!!! haha!)


----------



## lilbigtonka

Christmas.....easy enough lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425

WOOT! :bigok: You get a tripple word score haha!!

Presents


----------



## Big D

birthday (oh come on, it doesn't count when he's given the word )


----------



## filthyredneck

Suit .... I like to see those when they look good

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mattyneil

tie


----------



## palumbo

zip


----------



## Polaris425

Zippy


----------



## oldmanbrute

-do


----------



## NMKawierider

-Da ( Are we running out of gas here?  )


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

WATER


----------



## palumbo

wetter


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

COLD


----------



## 02KODIAK400

HOT


----------



## sloboy

Coffee


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Black


----------



## filthyredneck

Velvet

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Elvis (b/c wasnt part of that song about his death? pretty sure...)


----------



## h20dies

Presley


----------



## tony1j

King


----------



## sloboy

Cobra


----------



## wmredneck

Commander









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DaveMK1

(and) Chief


----------



## joemel

feathers


----------



## mattyneil

pillow


----------



## wmredneck

FIGHT!!!









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## duckincrazy92

Night


----------



## brutemike

Club (the movie)

Sent from my C771


----------



## sloboy

Too unknown ( lol that was the name to a local club first thing that came to mind)


----------



## Polaris425

Many (to follow "too")


----------



## filthyredneck

multiple


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Personalities. 

.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## DaveMK1

disorder


----------



## palumbo

Personality


----------



## filthyredneck

Shady

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Slim


----------



## triston

jimhsnapkidsanim:opcorn:


----------



## Polaris425

Macho Man (slim jim spokes person)


----------



## wmredneck

YMCA. 

(And for the one and only macho man OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH YYYEEEAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!)






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D

Village People


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Gay


----------



## triston

Justin beiber (so gay)


----------



## DaveMK1

Teen


----------



## Eight

prom


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Morp


----------



## Polaris425

Mork


----------



## DaveMK1

and Mindy (awesome show)


----------



## KMKjr

McCready

Awesome also, before the crack, attempted murder and suicides, Dr. Drew....etc....


----------



## eagleeye76

Mcdonald


----------



## Josh82

Had


----------



## 02KODIAK400

! A !


----------



## Big D

farm


----------



## eagleeye76

EEEEEE


----------



## mattyneil

eye


----------



## filthyredneck

Lash ....had to change it up lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sloboy

Valve


----------



## wmredneck

Pipe








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Coolwizard

wrench


----------



## Big D

liquid


----------



## 2010Bruterider

courage


----------



## mini bogger

creamer


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Polaris425

Coffee


----------



## wmredneck

Cafe Du Monde








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Bruteforce10

Starbucks


----------



## Big D

Timmies eh


----------



## mattyneil

doughnuts


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

pass


----------



## tony1j

out


----------



## filthyredneck

Cast

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Away.


----------



## Polaris425

yonder


----------



## mattyneil

down


----------



## wmredneck

South






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DaveMK1

muddy


----------



## filthyredneck

"FILTHY" 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

******* ? ;-)


----------



## wmredneck

Yacht









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Raft


----------



## mini bogger

float. 
"The ride says it all"


----------



## 02KODIAK400

boat


----------



## KMKjr

bass


----------



## Polaris425

fish


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Taco's


----------



## mini bogger

bell. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Snyiper

Hop


----------



## eagleeye76

scotch


----------



## Polaris425

Johnny


----------



## KMKjr

WALKER


----------



## wmredneck

Whisky 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mini bogger

river. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Polaris425

Willie


----------



## mini bogger

Nelson 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Big D

half


----------



## Lonewolfe

Moon!


----------



## eagleeye76

crack


----------



## sloboy

Plumber


----------



## filthyredneck

Putty

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## oldmanbrute

silly


----------



## wmredneck

Rabbit









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## sloboy

Foot


----------



## DaveMK1

Pound


----------



## hp488

Cake


----------



## eagleeye76

Pie (Like a fresh warm apple pie sitting on the window sill... mmmmm)


----------



## mini bogger

crust



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

bucket


----------



## Snyiper

list


----------



## wmredneck

Craigs 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Bruteforce10

Ebay


----------



## eagleeye76

Saint Johns


----------



## wmredneck

Lake 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425

Tuscaloosa


----------



## eagleeye76

Mooselookmeguntic


----------



## DaveMK1

Pontchartrain


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Bridge


----------



## eagleeye76

Backgammon


----------



## DaveMK1

Chess


----------



## eagleeye76

Smarts


----------



## filthyredneck

Street

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Coolwizard

credit


----------



## mini bogger

report




"The ride says it all"


----------



## Polaris425

dot (going for quadrouple word play here...)


----------



## mini bogger

com. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## DaveMK1

world


----------



## Polaris425

Earth


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Wind


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mini bogger

mill. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## oldmanbrute

grist


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

gravy


----------



## tony1j

biscuit


----------



## jctgumby

Sausage


----------



## duckincrazy92

Egg


----------



## mattyneil

roll


----------



## Polaris425

Tide!


----------



## filthyredneck

Poultry

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300

cook


----------



## tony1j

out


----------



## mattyneil

side


----------



## wmredneck

By 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jctgumby

Stander


----------



## DaveMK1

Watcher


----------



## mini bogger

looker. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## jprzr

Gazer


----------



## eagleeye76

Telescope


----------



## joemel

comet


----------



## KMKjr

Haley's


----------



## DaveMK1

Baileys


----------



## filthyredneck

Alcohol :beer:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CBRSLIMT

goggles


----------



## DaveMK1

splash-proof


----------



## Polaris425

Rainsuit


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Big D

waders


----------



## wmredneck

Chest






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mini bogger

hair. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Big D

Trigger


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Finger

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wmredneck

Stinky









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jctgumby

Skunk


----------



## filthyredneck

Pepe Le Pew 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

French


----------



## palumbo

dressing


----------



## tony1j

clothes


----------



## Coolwizard

optional


----------



## Polaris425

equipment


----------



## DaveMK1

maintenance


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Repair

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mini bogger

break. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## jctgumby

time


----------



## Coolwizard

out


----------



## palumbo

Door


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

stop


----------



## joemel

police


----------



## Polaris425

Sheriff


----------



## Snyiper

Taylor


----------



## divkat

Made

Wish I was riding my Brute instead of using Tapatalk!


----------



## tony1j

out


----------



## mattyneil

side


----------



## mini bogger

car. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## palumbo

hauler


----------



## mattyneil

toy


----------



## JLOWERY

Honda


----------



## Lonewolfe

Rincon


----------



## sloboy

Gear reduction


----------



## jctgumby

needed


----------



## Polaris425

RAIN!


----------



## filthyredneck

Mud

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## newbie

Run


----------



## DaveMK1

Naked! uttahere:


----------



## palumbo

lady


----------



## divkat

Smith

Wish I was riding my Brute instead of using Tapatalk!


----------



## palumbo

and wesson


----------



## wmredneck

Model








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## palumbo

number


----------



## Polaris425

Seven


----------



## jctgumby

sins



**What's in the BOX?!!??!**


----------



## eagleeye76

HE double hockey sticks


----------



## mini bogger

o. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## DaveMK1

goodbye


----------



## eagleeye76

deal


----------



## hp488

Breaker


----------



## palumbo

Box


----------



## Coolwizard

lunch


----------



## mini bogger

meat



"The ride says it all"


----------



## DaveMK1

locker


----------



## jctgumby

room


----------



## filthyredneck

bed


----------



## wmredneck

Sheets (could've went alot of ways with that one)






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Silk (^bwhahaha!)


----------



## wmredneck

Rope. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Gingerninjarick

soap (on-a-)


----------



## tony1j

bar (of)


----------



## Snyiper

Gold


----------



## Bruteforce10

finger


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sandwiches


To the Batcave!


----------



## Polaris425

Turkey


----------



## tony1j

government


----------



## DaveMK1

Joke


----------



## Bruteforce10

sucks


----------



## wmredneck

Blows 








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Hole


----------



## Polaris425

whale


----------



## wmredneck

Blubber








Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mini bogger

fat




"The ride says it all"


----------



## palumbo

belly


----------



## Polaris425

gut


----------



## tony1j

check


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

book


----------



## Shrek

Negative


----------



## Snyiper

Terminal


----------



## Polaris425

battery


----------



## wmredneck

Fourwheeler 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## eagleeye76

three


----------



## Coolwizard

wise men


----------



## Polaris425

Manger


----------



## Grizcore

jesus


----------



## eagleeye76

wine


----------



## Gingerninjarick

differential


----------



## Polaris425

locking


----------



## DaveMK1

security


----------



## Coolwizard

risk


----------



## joemel

game


----------



## Big D

hockey


----------



## wmredneck

Sticks






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Vortecz71wv

Fish


----------



## newbie

Stink


----------



## JLOWERY

Ex-wife


----------



## 02KODIAK400

crazy


----------



## Polaris425

Lager


----------



## jctgumby

BEER!!!


----------



## wmredneck

Dos Equis. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## palumbo

latino


----------



## tony1j

salsa


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI

SPRING


----------



## Polaris425

Shock


----------



## Snyiper

Factor


----------



## eagleeye76

Fear


----------



## DaveMK1

snakes


----------



## Big D

ladders


----------



## jctgumby

chutes


(Raise your hand if you ever played "Chutes-N-Ladders" LoL!!!)


----------



## Big D

laundry


----------



## filthyredneck

Lingerie


----------



## lilbigtonka

Thong 

the wetter the better


----------



## Snyiper

sniffer


----------



## DaveMK1

Licker


----------



## Polaris425

Licqour


----------



## eagleeye76

Shine


----------



## wmredneck

Moon






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Howl


----------



## Litenyaup

Wolf


----------



## wmredneck

Dire






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Straights


----------



## mini bogger

pipes



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Polaris425

Stacks


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jctgumby

Smoke


----------



## Coolwizard

machine


----------



## Snyiper

Green


----------



## Coolwizard

hornet


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Team

To the Batcave!


----------



## filthyredneck

Hard ....(they sell guys shirts/hats/stickers etc)


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

knocks


----------



## eagleeye76

Fort


----------



## wmredneck

Polk






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D

(a) dot


----------



## filthyredneck

Red

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck

Band (innocence and instinct)






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DaveMK1

brothers


----------



## newbie

Blood


----------



## DaveMK1

bath


----------



## jctgumby

soap


----------



## filthyredneck

Bubble

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck

Butt






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## joemel

stink


----------



## Shrek

Bait


----------



## jctgumby

fish


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Cat


To the Batcave!


----------



## Big D

striped (sorry recent experience)


----------



## Polaris425

Bass



Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Boat 

the wetter the better


----------



## Shrek

Toy


----------



## wmredneck

Hauler






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Rig


----------



## newbie

Jury


----------



## jctgumby

Duty


----------



## filthyredneck

Call (of)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Role


----------



## DaveMK1

model


----------



## Big D

train


----------



## g00se9983

car


----------



## Polaris425

Truck


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Lonewolfe

bed


----------



## JLOWERY

Fun


----------



## Polaris425

park


----------



## palumbo

amusement


----------



## Polaris425

Entertainment


----------



## jctgumby

value


----------



## wmredneck

True






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D

lies (loved that movie)


----------



## Coolwizard

betrayal


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI

Sometimes


----------



## tony1j

(you feel like a) NUT (sometimes you dont)


----------



## Polaris425

Bolt


----------



## bruiser quad

lightning


----------



## jctgumby

Ford


----------



## Big D

mustang


----------



## Snyiper

Slow


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

burn


----------



## Big D

sun


----------



## QueenB

Tan


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

Lotion (bwahaha ....3 word play  )

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 2010Bruterider

In the "Basket"

To the Batcave!


----------



## newbie

Picnic


----------



## Polaris425

Or else it gets the hose again! Lol

Blanket


----------



## newbie

Baby


----------



## palumbo

talk


----------



## Polaris425

radio


----------



## jctgumby

station ( 3 word play LoL )


----------



## Bruteforce10

COX


----------



## Polaris425

Courtney


----------



## Coolwizard

Love


----------



## jctgumby

bug


----------



## Polaris425

Herbie (triple word score!)


----------



## filthyredneck

Fast

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck

Ricky Bobby






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## jctgumby

FIRST!!!


Cause if ya ain't first your last!


----------



## Polaris425

Place


----------



## DaveMK1

Mat


----------



## Big D

door


----------



## Polaris425

Handle


----------



## joemel

knob


----------



## tony1j

job


----------



## Polaris425

Paycheck


----------



## filthyredneck

Payday

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## QueenB

Today 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveMK1

beer


----------



## filthyredneck

Bait ....*could be as much as a 5 word play....song + singer* :beer:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

live


----------



## filthyredneck

Band (....i was after Beer, Bait, & Ammo = Kevin Fowler) 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## tony1j

aid


----------



## eagleeye76

relief


----------



## trailman412

valve


----------



## RYAN.

Rattle

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

Snake

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## oldmanbrute

charmer


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Shoot


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10

kill


----------



## wmredneck

Tacular







If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

tactics


----------



## eagleeye76

tictacs


----------



## mini bogger

minty



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Polaris425

Fresh


----------



## newbie

Prince


----------



## mini bogger

of



"The ride says it all"


----------



## jctgumby

Bel Air (yep there it is)


----------



## Polaris425

Chevy


----------



## Snyiper

Big Block


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Weak


----------



## Snyiper

ford


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

rules


----------



## wmredneck

The Junkyard





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Coolwizard

dog


----------



## DaveMK1

Husky


----------



## mini bogger

chubby



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Polaris425

checker


----------



## Snyiper

cab


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Cash


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Back


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Arch


----------



## wmredneck

St. Louis





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## tony1j

cardinal


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Sin

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coolwizard

city


----------



## wmredneck

Rack





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

Antlers


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

treetop


----------



## Snyiper

view


----------



## KMKjr

ocean


----------



## jctgumby

Liner


----------



## Polaris425

Tanker


----------



## filthyredneck

D.O.T.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## tony1j

pac man


----------



## Snyiper

swallows


----------



## jctgumby

birds


----------



## DaveMK1

eagle


----------



## newbie

Bald


----------



## eagleeye76

Head


----------



## filthyredneck

Wind

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jctgumby

blow


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

dryer


----------



## eagleeye76

screen


----------



## newbie

Window


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Rear


----------



## jctgumby

end


----------



## wmredneck

Zone





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Snyiper

out


----------



## Coolwizard

side


----------



## triston

Board


----------



## jctgumby

Walk


----------



## wmredneck

Hard (John c Rilley)





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

cement


----------



## newbie

Mixer


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Blender


----------



## Snyiper

food


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

chain


----------



## DaveMK1

link


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Missing


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Vanished

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phreebsd

retirement


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

village


----------



## eagleeye76

People


----------



## DaveMK1

Children


----------



## RYAN.

Hellians


----------



## Polaris425

Hell Boy


----------



## filthyredneck

Demon


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Rum


----------



## eagleeye76

Pirate


----------



## jctgumby

booty ( sorry I couldn't resist, LoL)


----------



## DaveMK1

loot


----------



## eagleeye76

tool


----------



## Polaris425

Box


----------



## Big D

sand


----------



## blue beast

bag


----------



## jctgumby

trash


----------



## Coolwizard

trailer


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

hitch


----------



## Stimpy

Tongue




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## blue beast

ring


----------



## Big D

boxing


----------



## DaveMK1

Licensed


----------



## filthyredneck

(to) Kill

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck

Switch (engage)





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## DaveMK1

snitch


----------



## Polaris425

(stool) pigeon


----------



## Stimpy

Crap




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## eagleeye76

Rap


----------



## DaveMK1

Garbage


----------



## eagleeye76

Dump


----------



## filthyredneck

Truck

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

monster


----------



## jctgumby

buck


----------



## oldmanbrute

one


----------



## Bruteforce10

wallet


----------



## wmredneck

Card





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## filthyredneck

I.D.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

age


----------



## Polaris425

(of) Aquarious


----------



## jctgumby

horoscope


----------



## Bruteforce10

Gipsy


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Tipsy


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10

Last night


----------



## Polaris425

Chicken Salad (cause that's what I had last night. lol)


----------



## wmredneck

Potato Salad ( that's what I just had for lunch )





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Big D

turkey salad (that's what I had for lunch)


----------



## eagleeye76

Pizza ( thats what I had for lunch. The salad stuff was getting to healthy. LOL )


----------



## Polaris425

Hut


----------



## eagleeye76

Jabba


----------



## Lonewolfe

Princess Leah ('cause she killed him)


----------



## jctgumby

bikini (what she had on, when she killed him)


----------



## filthyredneck

String (my favorite kind of bikini  )

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## DaveMK1

yarn


----------



## Stimpy

Lie




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Pinocchio

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Jimminie


----------



## Big D

cricket


----------



## DaveMK1

annoy


----------



## eagleeye76

ing


----------



## Big D

verb


----------



## Polaris425

Action


----------



## jctgumby

Jackson!!!


I pulled that one from way back in the day


----------



## Stimpy

MS




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## DaveMK1

crooked


----------



## Bruteforce10

salesman


----------



## lilbigtonka

Dan doughty lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## duckincrazy92

Highlifter


----------



## eagleeye76

Barbell


----------



## Stimpy

Weight




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## oldmanbrute

Paper


----------



## eagleeye76

rock


----------



## DaveMK1

scissors


----------



## filthyredneck

Cut


----------



## Polaris425

Knife


----------



## joemel

case xx


----------



## eagleeye76

xxx


----------



## Polaris425

Movie


----------



## jctgumby

Expensive


----------



## walker

Toys


----------



## sloboy

Batteries


----------



## filthyredneck

Energizer

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## QueenB

Bunny 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

bread


----------



## Bruteforce10

saussage


----------



## oldmanbrute

patty


----------



## Big D

Crabby


----------



## jctgumby

Cakes


----------



## eagleeye76

cup


----------



## DaveMK1

saucer


----------



## Big D

flying


----------



## sloboy

Low


----------



## oldmanbrute

Tide

(wonder how long it will take for Alabama folks to reply, lol)


----------



## Polaris425

Roll!!!  not long


----------



## filthyredneck

Rock (and)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Band


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## eagleeye76

stand


----------



## filthyredneck

Deer

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## DaveMK1

sit


----------



## trailman412

down


----------



## eagleeye76

Fix


----------



## filthyredneck

(a) Flat

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## eagleeye76

(b) minor


----------



## Polaris425

49er


----------



## DaveMK1

Patriot's :rockn:


----------



## eagleeye76

(Red) Coats


----------



## wmredneck

Paint





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

Spray


----------



## Snyiper

Can


----------



## trailman412

Worms

Sent from my G'zOne using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy

Bait.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Snyiper

fish


----------



## Polaris425

stick


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ball


----------



## eagleeye76

eye


----------



## Stimpy

Socket




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## DaveMK1

wrench


----------



## eagleeye76

Head


----------



## Snyiper

job ( sorry had to do it)


----------



## Eight

Sucks lol


----------



## Polaris425

Hoover


----------



## Bruteforce10

Dyson


----------



## Big D

fan (they make the coolest fan - no pun intended)


----------



## Snyiper

Blade


----------



## Polaris425

Less (b/c that fan has none!) Quadrouple word play!


----------



## Bruteforce10

more (cause it is Quadrouple the price)


----------



## DaveMK1

money


----------



## joemel

spent


----------



## Big D

tired


----------



## Bruteforce10

work


----------



## eagleeye76

Done


----------



## filthyredneck

Complete

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

idiot


----------



## Dirty_kitty

proof


----------



## jctgumby

101


----------



## Polaris425

Dalmations


----------



## Dirty_kitty

firetruck


----------



## Snyiper

Red


----------



## DaveMK1

white


----------



## Polaris425

blue


----------



## Bruteforce10

Flag


----------



## Dirty_kitty

Football


----------



## eagleeye76

Field


----------



## Snyiper

hocky


----------



## jctgumby

puck


----------



## eagleeye76

Duck ( not the 1st thought lol)


----------



## DaveMK1

watertight


----------



## Dirty_kitty

seal


----------



## Coolwizard

leak


----------



## NMKawierider

Stop


----------



## eagleeye76

Pots


----------



## Big D

pan


----------



## DaveMK1

sear


----------



## eagleeye76

Ears


----------



## Big D

corn


----------



## Bruteforce10

butter


----------



## eagleeye76

Salt


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Big D

Brad Pitt

(ummm.....how does salt make you think of Angelina Jollie??)


----------



## Dirty_kitty

'Salt' is a movie with her in it.


----------



## DaveMK1

Snatch


----------



## filthyredneck

Grab (not the first thing that came to mind......in the gutter lol)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Dirty_kitty

bar


----------



## Big D

chocolate - mmmmmm 

(duh, I had no idea about the movie called Salt)


----------



## eagleeye76

Dark (The best kind of chocolate!)


----------



## Stimpy

Tint




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Dirty_kitty

window


----------



## Polaris425

Payne


----------



## jctgumby

Major


(Major Payne is hilarious, LoL)


----------



## Bruteforce10

Prodigious


----------



## Snyiper

Rooster ( one huge rooster)


----------



## DaveMK1

Fowl


----------



## oldmanbrute

Technical


----------



## Dirty_kitty

Fail ^


----------



## Polaris425

Epic


----------



## eagleeye76

Pie


----------



## bruteforce3

Chicken


----------



## Polaris425

I like chicken pie. 

Eggs


----------



## Snyiper

hard boiled


----------



## Stimpy

Peanuts ( boiled )




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Charlie


----------



## sloboy

Brown


----------



## jctgumby

Cleveland


----------



## eagleeye76

Level


----------



## Polaris425

Ground


----------



## DaveMK1

floor


----------



## Dirty_kitty

Tequila


----------



## Snyiper

Sunrise


----------



## Polaris425

Sunset


----------



## eagleeye76

Fireball


----------



## Dirty_kitty

Candy


----------



## Coolwizard

cane


----------



## DaveMK1

pole


----------



## jctgumby

dance


----------



## Eight

lap


----------



## DaveMK1

dog


----------



## oldmanbrute

gone


----------



## Polaris425

Away


----------



## eagleeye76

Sweet


----------



## DaveMK1

Lady


----------



## KMKjr

GaGa


----------



## Bruteforce10

annoying


----------



## Polaris425

headaches


----------



## Bruteforce10

women


----------



## Polaris425

expensive


----------



## RYAN.

Muddin

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Lonewolfe

Cleaning


----------



## Bruteforce10

Soap


----------



## Lonewolfe

Opera


----------



## DaveMK1

boring


----------



## Lonewolfe

holes


----------



## Bruteforce10

cheese (swiss)


----------



## eagleeye76

Jerry


----------



## Big D

Tom ( 'n')


----------



## Polaris425

Cat


----------



## blue beast

women


----------



## crazybear

Shoes


----------



## KMKjr

tennis


----------



## Polaris425

Maria


----------



## KMKjr

drool


----------



## joemel

Homer (Simpson)


----------



## Bruteforce10

Spongebob


----------



## Polaris425

From Maria Sharipova to Spongebob in 3 posts??? weird... lol


Cartoon.


----------



## RYAN.

Superman 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## crazybear

Kriptonite


----------



## RYAN.

3 doors down 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Bruteforce10

Rush


----------



## Polaris425

Hour


----------



## DaveMK1

Three


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Fifty


----------



## Polaris425

FORD. Man I'd love to have an F350. lol


----------



## Bruteforce10

BOWTIE.....all i gotta say


----------



## Polaris425

Bailout. Junk. ObamaMotors...

Pick one of the 3 and play on... :bigok:


----------



## Bruteforce10

lol I choose the first part of your 3rd word

worst


----------



## RYAN.

President 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## crazybear

Nightmare


----------



## RYAN.

On

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Polaris425

Elm


----------



## Bruteforce10

Street


----------



## RYAN.

Racing 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Bruteforce10

corevtte


----------



## Lonewolfe

war ship


----------



## crazybear

Battle


----------



## joemel

bulge


----------



## crazybear

82 airborne


----------



## Bruteforce10

Skydiving


----------



## Eight

Parachute


----------



## RYAN.

Failure 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## eagleeye76

Splat


----------



## DaveMK1

messy


----------



## TrevorB

Mud


----------



## Polaris425

Riding


----------



## Bruteforce10

driving


----------



## DaveMK1

around


----------



## Bruteforce10

roads


----------



## Big D

dirt


----------



## Bruteforce10

Joe (dirt)


----------



## RYAN.

Mullet 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Bruteforce10

party


----------



## Polaris425

Time! (Rock on Wayne)


----------



## RYAN.

Travel

—————rolltide—————

2010 mud pro--hmf & pc3--30" munkies--clutchwork--racked--2012 axles--3500lb winch--17" gc no lift gotta love a cat

2006 400m (sold)


----------



## eagleeye76

Alaska (my dream)


----------



## wmredneck

Elemendorf





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Planes


----------



## Polaris425

Western


----------



## Bruteforce10

cowboy


----------



## TrevorB

Cowgirl


----------



## wmredneck

Dont





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

Cry


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

baby


----------



## RYAN.

Got 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## jctgumby

Back (yeah I did it)


----------



## Polaris425

lol

Front


----------



## Stimpy

Side




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Big D

ribs


----------



## TrevorB

Food


----------



## Bruteforce10

banannas


----------



## Lonewolfe

I just gotta do this after that 'banana" entry; saw this on tosh.o


----------



## Bruteforce10

^^^^^hahaha WOOOW.... he must be on some good drugs


----------



## Polaris425

I feel %2 dumber now. 

Peel to follow banana


----------



## Lonewolfe

rubber


----------



## eagleeye76

saftey


----------



## Polaris425

Net


----------



## DaveMK1

fail


----------



## Josh82

Pass


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Christian


----------



## Polaris425

Texas


----------



## Bruteforce10

Louisiana


----------



## RYAN.

Sportsman

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

wildllife


----------



## Dirty_kitty

Back (lol)


----------



## eagleeye76

Scratch


----------



## Big D

itch


----------



## wmredneck

Mosquito (bite)







If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## oldmanbrute

repellent


----------



## Bruteforce10

Spray


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

paint


----------



## Bruteforce10

headlights


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

and tailights lol


----------



## DaveMK1

reverse


----------



## Bruteforce10

undo


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Redo


----------



## KMKjr

Do-over


----------



## eagleeye76

Over (due)


----------



## Josh82

Sky


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

blue


----------



## crazybear

Smurf


----------



## filthyredneck

Pappa

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

(Nick) (PaPa)Gorgio Anyone???


----------



## jctgumby

Lampoon


National Lampoon's Vegas Vacation


----------



## Stimpy

Dam (dam bait)




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## jctgumby

^^^LoL


(Dam) Tour


----------



## Polaris425

haha (Dam) Guide


----------



## Lonewolfe

wire


----------



## DaveMK1

gauge


----------



## Bruteforce10

ring


----------



## Josh82

Finger


----------



## Polaris425

Middle


----------



## Eight

class


----------



## DaveMK1

action


----------



## Polaris425

lawsuit


----------



## Bruteforce10

Court


----------



## Big D

tennis


----------



## Lonewolfe

balls


----------



## Josh82

Round


----------



## Dirty_kitty

about


----------



## jctgumby

way (triple word SCORE!!!)


----------



## Lonewolfe

weigh


----------



## Josh82

Heavy


----------



## Lonewolfe

metal


----------



## zeebs

Worker

Sent while not working too hard


----------



## DaveMK1

underpaid


----------



## RYAN.

Military 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## zeebs

Army

Sent while not working too hard


----------



## Josh82

Best


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

buy


----------



## Bruteforce10

bye


----------



## Lonewolfe

birdie


----------



## crazybear

Mocking bird


----------



## Polaris425

Peter Paul & Mary


----------



## Lonewolfe

Bible


----------



## wmredneck

Holy





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Crap


----------



## eagleeye76

stool


----------



## Polaris425

Pigeon


----------



## Josh82

Eagle


----------



## eagleeye76

eye


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

candy


----------



## DaveMK1

corn


----------



## crazybear

Fed


----------



## eagleeye76

eat


----------



## zeebs

Buffet

Sent while not working too hard


----------



## filthyredneck

Chinese  ....(love that stuff!)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

checkers


----------



## Lonewolfe

cashiers


----------



## joemel

7-11


----------



## Lonewolfe

India


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Lonewolfe said:


> India


Now that's funny. I don't care who you are. Dr.Pepper in the keyboard funny.


Ink


----------



## eagleeye76

feather


----------



## DaveMK1

tickle


----------



## Lonewolfe

monster


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Truck

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudder02

Tailgate


----------



## Lonewolfe

PARTY!!!!!


----------



## jeff70

Clutch


----------



## Mudder02

sPRINGS


----------



## Polaris425

Sarasota


----------



## lilbigtonka

Florida 

the wetter the better


----------



## Josh82

Oranges


----------



## eagleeye76

Manderine


----------



## Lonewolfe

Chinese


----------



## Polaris425

Chicken


----------



## Snyiper

Fingers


----------



## Lonewolfe

broken


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

busted


----------



## Snyiper

nut


----------



## Polaris425

case


----------



## DaveMK1

Knives


----------



## Lonewolfe

slice


----------



## Josh82

Pizza


----------



## eagleeye76

Cold


----------



## Big D

compress


----------



## DaveMK1

squeeze


----------



## eagleeye76

stretch


----------



## filthyredneck

Elastic

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka

Rubber band 

the wetter the better


----------



## Lonewolfe

news paper


----------



## Snyiper

ink


----------



## Polaris425

Tat


----------



## wmredneck

Rat





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Eight

snitch


----------



## Lonewolfe

traiter


----------



## eagleeye76

E..


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Flat


----------



## Josh82

Tire


----------



## Big D

spare


----------



## Lonewolfe

Ribs (Yum!!)


----------



## Polaris425

BBQ


----------



## Snyiper

grill


----------



## joemel

boil


----------



## eagleeye76

oil


----------



## DaveMK1

slick


----------



## Lonewolfe

Ice


----------



## wmredneck

Black





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Dirt


----------



## Snyiper

hill


----------



## Polaris425

climb


----------



## Lonewolfe

ascend


----------



## Eight

decend


----------



## eagleeye76

Reascend


----------



## Big D

climb 

(gee you were grasping at straws with that one eh? lol)


----------



## Polaris425

Mountain


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Rockies


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

fly


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Swatter


----------



## Josh82

Newspaper


----------



## DaveMK1

delivery


----------



## filthyredneck

special


----------



## lilbigtonka

K

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby

cereal


----------



## Lonewolfe

milk


----------



## brutemike

shake


----------



## wmredneck

(and) Bake! Bam that just happened!





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

Ricky


----------



## Josh82

Bobby


----------



## jctgumby

first


----------



## bruteforce8989

Last


----------



## Big D

chance


----------



## Lonewolfe

random


----------



## Snyiper

Thought


----------



## Polaris425

process


----------



## Lonewolfe

process


----------



## Big D

(of) elimination


----------



## Josh82

Dodge ball


----------



## DaveMK1

out


----------



## eagleeye76

Big D said:


> (gee you were grasping at straws with that one eh? lol)


Ya I was D. It was a long day.....LOL

Super


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Hero


----------



## Polaris425

Samwhich


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Bologna


----------



## joemel

gross


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

food


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Fungus


----------



## joemel

toes (lmao):yuck:


----------



## Snyiper

Cheese


----------



## Lonewolfe

mouse


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Trap


----------



## Polaris425

Fly


----------



## Big D

button


----------



## DaveMK1

pusher


----------



## Lonewolfe

dealer


----------



## Polaris425

card


----------



## Lonewolfe

hand


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Shake


----------



## DaveMK1

your


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Drink


----------



## eagleeye76

Mooselookmeguntic (It's a lake in Maine)


----------



## RYAN.

Rename

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## joemel

file


----------



## Eight

lost


----------



## Polaris425

& Found


----------



## KMKjr

Jesus


----------



## Bruteforce10

Cross


----------



## Lonewolfe

Angry


----------



## Snyiper

Birds


----------



## filthyredneck

RIO (3 word play for me) 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Lonewolfe

de Janeiro (betcha saw that one comin....)


----------



## Polaris425

Taco's. (Is that racist?)  lol


----------



## DaveMK1

:saevilw: Cant say it lol
gentlemen


----------



## Lonewolfe

DaveMK1 said:


> :saevilw: Cant say it lol
> gentlemen


Were you gonna say.....


----------



## Lonewolfe

Ladies


----------



## Polaris425

Dresses


----------



## wmredneck

Formal





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## eagleeye76

Stance


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

football


----------



## Josh82

Cowboys


----------



## Snyiper

hopeless


----------



## brutemike

Obama


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

F*%#up


----------



## Snyiper

Total


----------



## Polaris425

Calamity


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Jane


----------



## Lonewolfe

Pain


----------



## DaveMK1

killer


----------



## Eight

whale


----------



## filthyredneck

orca


----------



## Lonewolfe

Shamu


----------



## bruteforce8989

Died


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Passed


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Gas


----------



## Josh82

Fart


----------



## Lonewolfe

sniffer


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Nose


----------



## Lonewolfe

picker


----------



## eagleeye76

clerk


----------



## Big D

court


----------



## joemel

money


----------



## Lonewolfe

laundering


----------



## Polaris425

Cleaners


----------



## Lonewolfe

mafia


----------



## Eight

og (original gangster) - not the pants hanging off the *** ones


----------



## Josh82

Prison


----------



## DaveMK1

break


----------



## Lonewolfe

alarm (that's a triple by the way)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

clock


----------



## Big D

grandfather


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Old


----------



## filthyredneck

Young


----------



## Lonewolfe

turkey (Hey, Thanksgiving is NOT that far off.....)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Jake


----------



## Snyiper

Brake


----------



## Lonewolfe

caliper


----------



## jctgumby

piston


----------



## crazybear

Rod


----------



## DaveMK1

length


----------



## joemel

short :haha:


----------



## Polaris425

movie


----------



## Lonewolfe

magic


----------



## DaveMK1

Mike (cant believe I just typed that. Horrible movie)


----------



## brutemike

me...


----------



## wmredneck

You








If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

yew


----------



## Big D

Sheep (uh oh, this could get ugly)


----------



## Lonewolfe

flock (to keep'er clean)


----------



## Josh82

Geese


----------



## DaveMK1

Lay


----------



## Polaris425

Lake


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Placid

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonewolfe

tranquil


----------



## DaveMK1

environment


----------



## filthyredneck

Ecosystem


----------



## Lonewolfe

nature


----------



## Big D

mother


----------



## Coolwizard

Goose


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Maverick


----------



## Lonewolfe

Tomcat


----------



## wmredneck

(F-14D) Super





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

aircraft


----------



## bruteforce8989

Carrier


----------



## rstuder

mail


----------



## Lonewolfe

postal (as in "going")


----------



## DaveMK1

clerk


----------



## RYAN.

Circuit


----------



## joemel

fried


----------



## Polaris425

chicken


----------



## Lonewolfe

greasy


----------



## bruteforce8989

Food


----------



## DaveMK1

makes


----------



## RYAN.

Me


----------



## Josh82

Have


----------



## Lonewolfe

diarrhea


----------



## joemel

all


----------



## Lonewolfe

down


----------



## wmredneck

Under





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## DaveMK1

my (durn 2 letter words)


----------



## Bruteforce10

Brute


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

King 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10

lame


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

place


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Mats


----------



## eagleeye76

Rubber


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Outlaw2 (really had to work to not slip into the gutter lol)


----------



## Polaris425

Aggressive 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## DaveMK1

posture


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

long


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Earlobes


----------



## eagleeye76

Gauging


----------



## Polaris425

Shotgun - Why on EARTH would someone do that to their ear?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!


----------



## DaveMK1

shell


----------



## sloboy

Turtle


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ninja


----------



## Stimpy

Samurai




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Eight

Suzuki


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

GSXR


----------



## eagleeye76

Japan


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Nagasaki


----------



## DaveMK1

Kamakasi


----------



## Lonewolfe

pilot


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Drive


----------



## h20dies

train


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Horn


----------



## eagleeye76

knee


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Cap


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ball


----------



## DaveMK1

bearing


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Grease


----------



## mini bogger

monkey. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Garage


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Door


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Lift


----------



## filthyredneck

Kit

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Car


----------



## Eight

truck


----------



## DaveMK1

haul


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Dirt


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutemike

wheels


----------



## Polaris425

magazine (tripple word play!)


----------



## Big D

clip


----------



## Lonewolfe

banana


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Super


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## king05

size


----------



## eagleeye76

frie


----------



## DaveMK1

daddy


----------



## KMKjr

go

(insert pic of Danika....lol)


----------



## Polaris425

fast


----------



## filthyredneck

NOS


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Shot


----------



## Lonewolfe

whisky!! (could REALLY use one, too)


----------



## eagleeye76

anger


----------



## Polaris425

Management


----------



## brutemike

clueless


----------



## mini bogger

Biden. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Josh82

Liar


----------



## JLOWERY

OBAMA

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425

Sucks


----------



## Lonewolfe

anyone (Tripple word threat!)


----------



## DaveMK1

who (quadruple word)


----------



## filthyredneck

When

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

time


----------



## joemel

passes


----------



## Lonewolfe

quickly


----------



## mini bogger

when. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## eagleeye76

having


----------



## Big D

fun


----------



## eagleeye76

in.


----------



## DaveMK1

Key West


----------



## joemel

tan lines


----------



## Polaris425

Bikini


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

String

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

Spagetti


----------



## Eight

noddles


----------



## Big D

egg


----------



## Polaris425

Boiled


----------



## Josh82

Crawfish


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Tails


----------



## filthyredneck

White  (got huntin on the brain, been watchin too much tv lately)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

tail


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Buck


----------



## Polaris425

knife


----------



## sloboy

Blade


----------



## Snyiper

runner


----------



## Lonewolfe

carpet


----------



## DaveMK1

cleaner


----------



## eagleeye76

wife (im gona get in trouble for this one lol)


----------



## filthyredneck

Warden 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Lonewolfe

Prison (right along those same lines)


----------



## Polaris425

Gaurd


----------



## Lonewolfe

handcuffs (felt lined or not....up to you!)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Hurt. 
(Don't ask me how I know this)


----------



## Bruteforce10

Dentist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

root canal


----------



## Polaris425

Crown < ^ Got one of those last month. Sucked.


----------



## DaveMK1

Royal


----------



## eagleeye76

pain


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

In.


----------



## Polaris425

butt


----------



## Npate95

Crack


----------



## wmredneck

Garden (hoe)





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## DaveMK1

salad


----------



## Big D

chicken (mmmm)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Nuggets


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

TREE


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

House


----------



## Big D

dog


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Collar


----------



## Polaris425

Arrest


----------



## Big D

cardiac


----------



## Npate95

Health


----------



## DaveMK1

inspector


----------



## Lonewolfe

Closeau


----------



## Npate95

Panther


----------



## DaveMK1

pink


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Eye


----------



## Big D

(of the)

Tiger


----------



## DaveMK1

Growl (sorry lol)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Warning


----------



## RYAN.

No (2)


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

big


----------



## bruteforce8989

Brute


----------



## RYAN.

Ever (5)


----------



## eagleeye76

Hackmatak


----------



## Lonewolfe

maine


----------



## Npate95

Lobster


----------



## Polaris425

Rolls


----------



## Lonewolfe

Royce


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Watch


----------



## Npate95

Micheal Kors


----------



## Pannell

Chronograph


----------



## DaveMK1

speed


----------



## eagleeye76

drugs


----------



## Eight

bad


----------



## DaveMK1

trip


----------



## jprzr

Fall


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Weather


----------



## Polaris425

Perfect


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Save


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Npate95

Winter


----------



## brutemike

cold


----------



## Lonewolfe

Feet


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

socks


----------



## Beachcruiser

Cotton


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

gin


----------



## Beachcruiser

Juice


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Nasty!!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Renegade


----------



## triston

Outlander


----------



## Beachcruiser

Racks


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

LinQ


----------



## DaveMK1

golf


----------



## Grizcore

pro


----------



## Beachcruiser

Money


----------



## brutemike

hungry


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Pizza


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## 650Brute

Cutter


----------



## Npate95

Sharp


----------



## DaveMK1

Panasonic


----------



## Beachcruiser

deck


----------



## Lonewolfe

ship


----------



## brutemike

wreck


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Treasure


----------



## Josh82

Chest


----------



## Polaris425

cedar


----------



## Lonewolfe

chips


----------



## Big D

fish ( 'n')


----------



## Lonewolfe

Tasty (Yumm)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Food


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Chinese


----------



## sloboy

Hand cuffs


----------



## Npate95

Police


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

car


----------



## Eight

gas


----------



## DaveMK1

mileage


----------



## RYAN.

Odometer


----------



## KMKjr

KM's


----------



## Josh82

Foreign


----------



## DaveMK1

policy


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Sucks


----------



## RYAN.

Royal


----------



## Lonewolfe

poop


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

popo


----------



## Polaris425

Tough


----------



## DaveMK1

mudder


----------



## filthyredneck

crawler


----------



## eagleeye76

infant


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Baby


----------



## wmredneck

Momma





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Drama


----------



## DaveMK1

queen


----------



## Josh82

Drag


----------



## filthyredneck

Strip

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Lonewolfe

tease!


----------



## eagleeye76

women


----------



## DaveMK1

EXPENSIVE!


----------



## filthyredneck

Habits

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Lonewolfe

Cost


----------



## Big D

effective


----------



## Lonewolfe

marketing


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ploy


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Scheme


----------



## eagleeye76

conspiracy


----------



## brutemike

government


----------



## Josh82

Fired


----------



## Polaris425

obama


----------



## bruteforce8989

Finally


----------



## Lonewolfe

celebration!!


----------



## DaveMK1

Freedom


----------



## eagleeye76

Mountains


----------



## Lonewolfe

snowcap


----------



## brutemike

snowboard


----------



## jprzr

Skis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampthing

snowmobile


----------



## Josh82

Cold


----------



## brutemike

ice


----------



## jprzr

Water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

tank


----------



## eagleeye76

K-1


----------



## filthyredneck

K-9

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

unit


----------



## Polaris425

G :rockn:


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## DaveMK1

man


----------



## eagleeye76

cave


----------



## jprzr

Brave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Veterans


----------



## Big D

sacrifice


----------



## oldmanbrute

honor


----------



## Lonewolfe

selfless


----------



## eagleeye76

Survival


----------



## DaveMK1

sustainable


----------



## Lonewolfe

Ongoing


----------



## bruteforce8989

Fight


----------



## brutemike

club


----------



## Polaris425

Billy


----------



## bruteforce8989

Bob


----------



## Lonewolfe

bounce


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

high


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Life


----------



## bruteforce8989

Style


----------



## eagleeye76

class


----------



## Bruteforce10

09'


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Life


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## RYAN.

Is


----------



## Polaris425

wonderful


----------



## bruteforce8989

Without

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

Obama


----------



## wmredneck

Hussein. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Veterans! (as in Thank Them)


----------



## eagleeye76

Thank you!


----------



## DaveMK1

Welcome!


----------



## Big D

mat


----------



## eagleeye76

Mathew


----------



## Polaris425

Bow


----------



## bruteforce8989

Chicka


----------



## Lonewolfe

Chicka


----------



## Polaris425

Woman


----------



## DaveMK1

Wife.


----------



## Bruteforce10

single


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Happy


----------



## Big D

birthday


----------



## filthyredneck

Suit 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Lonewolfe

Sweet


----------



## Bruteforce10

watermellon


----------



## brutemike

seed


----------



## Bruteforce10

Pumpkin


----------



## Polaris425

Spice


----------



## Bruteforce10

Girls


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Drama


----------



## eagleeye76

mama


----------



## Big D

bear


----------



## DaveMK1

Claw


----------



## Polaris425

Crab


----------



## bruteforce8989

Legs


----------



## Bruteforce10

Frogs


----------



## brutemike

jump


----------



## eagleeye76

Can't


----------



## Bruteforce10

work


----------



## DaveMK1

Late


----------



## Polaris425

Uh oh! (Not what you want to hear lol)


----------



## Big D

broken


----------



## DaveMK1

Contraceptive


----------



## Lonewolfe

means


----------



## Polaris425

trouble


----------



## Bruteforce10

for


----------



## Lonewolfe

everyone


----------



## eagleeye76

involved


----------



## Lonewolfe

Shopping


----------



## bruteforce8989

At(wallmart)


----------



## DaveMK1

Sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Big D

vacuum


----------



## Polaris425

Hoover


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dam


----------



## Polaris425

Hydroelectric 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## sloboy

power


----------



## bruteforce8989

Generators


----------



## DaveMK1

Necessity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## eagleeye76

Trust


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Noone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Noel


----------



## Lonewolfe

Christmas


----------



## sloboy

Day!!!


----------



## Lonewolfe

trader


----------



## bruteforce8989

Obama


----------



## sloboy

Vomit


----------



## DaveMK1

Projectile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Josh82

North Korea


----------



## Lonewolfe

Nuke


----------



## bruteguy750

Microwave


----------



## filthyredneck

Oven

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## sloboy

Rack


----------



## Josh82

Boobies


----------



## sloboy

Trap


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Door


----------



## Lonewolfe

Knob


----------



## Bruteforce10

cobb


----------



## sloboy

Korn


----------



## Polaris425

Band


----------



## bruteforce8989

Music


----------



## eagleeye76

Country


----------



## bruteguy750

Outfitters


----------



## DaveMK1

Pipefitters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## RYAN.

Bevel

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## sloboy

Gear


----------



## Polaris425

Low


----------



## filthyredneck

Tolerance

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

For


----------



## DaveMK1

Morons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike

democrat


----------



## bruteforce8989

Congress


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Slackers


----------



## james83

corn


----------



## DaveMK1

hole


----------



## RYAN.

In..


----------



## bruteforce8989

Your


----------



## Polaris425

head


----------



## Stimpy

Ache




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Cheese


----------



## Lonewolfe

melted


----------



## RYAN.

smores

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## DaveMK1

Camp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## jprzr

Fire


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

Smoke


----------



## Bruteforce10

Bar


----------



## trailman412

Fly


----------



## RYAN.

Fishing

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Lonewolfe

Spam


----------



## sloboy

Fried


----------



## Polaris425

Eggs.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Bacon


----------



## DaveMK1

Cop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike

donut


----------



## filthyredneck

Coffee

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Lonewolfe

creamer


----------



## Stimpy

Milk 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Big D

cow


----------



## Polaris425

Tipping


----------



## DaveMK1

Over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Big D

board


----------



## bruteguy750

Plank


----------



## Big D

walk


----------



## bruteguy750

Jog


----------



## bruteforce8989

Run


----------



## RYAN.

Forest

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Big D

Run


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

bored


----------



## Bruteforce10

Classroom


----------



## DaveMK1

Teachers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

rule


----------



## Bruteforce10

College


----------



## brute69

Party


----------



## bruteguy750

Foul


----------



## Bruteforce10

Ball


----------



## brutemike

n,chain


----------



## RYAN.

Wife

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## bruteguy750

Ex-


----------



## KMKjr

con


----------



## Polaris425

man


----------



## KMKjr

cave


----------



## Polaris425

dwellers


----------



## Big D

bottom


----------



## Jables

End


----------



## DaveMK1

Is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

Near


----------



## brutemike

here


----------



## DeanWien

somewhere


----------



## Polaris425

5oclock


----------



## Bruteforce10

24oz


----------



## Lonewolfe

Coke


----------



## Bruteforce10

Sprite


----------



## eagleeye76

green


----------



## Big D

mile


----------



## bruteguy750

Marker


----------



## Jables

Light


----------



## 2010Bruterider

SABER


----------



## bruteguy750

Tooth


----------



## Lonewolfe

"tiger" for the tripple!!


----------



## brutemike

tail


----------



## eagleeye76

piece


----------



## DaveMK1

Of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

Junk


----------



## Polaris425

Cars


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Stimpy

Mator 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Tow


----------



## Lonewolfe

truck


----------



## bruteguy750

Monster


----------



## Stimpy

Frankinstine




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Zombie


----------



## Lonewolfe

land (funny movie)


----------



## RYAN.

Of

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Bruteforce10

Ozz


----------



## Big D

Wizard


----------



## RYAN.

Witch

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## bruteguy750

Doctor


----------



## Lonewolfe

Who


----------



## Bruteforce10

Band


----------



## Lonewolfe

Stand


----------



## Bruteforce10

Deer


----------



## bruteguy750

Buck


----------



## Polaris425

Knives


----------



## mini bogger

steak.  



"The ride says it all"


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ribeye


----------



## Bruteforce10

Pit


----------



## Polaris425

Grill


----------



## Bruteforce10

$0.50


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

$1.00


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## DaveMK1

Broke




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## ThaMule

femur


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

fine


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Wine


----------



## Bruteforce10

Dine


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Restaurant


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

crawfish


----------



## Bruteforce10

Lunch (yesterday)


----------



## Polaris425

Chicken


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Alfredo

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruteforce10

Shrimp


----------



## Big D

cocktail


----------



## NMKawierider

Hour...


----------



## eagleeye76

Happy


----------



## Lonewolfe

New


----------



## DaveMK1

Years


----------



## jprzr

Eve 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Adam


----------



## Lonewolfe

apple


----------



## bruteforce8989

Pie


----------



## Bruteforce10

hole


----------



## Lonewolfe

shot


----------



## eagleeye76

Bang


----------



## Big D

Big


----------



## bruteguy750

Small


----------



## mini bogger

mouth. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## brutemike

bass


----------



## 02KODIAK400

crappie


----------



## Lonewolfe

toilet


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Paper


----------



## eagleeye76

logger


----------



## Lonewolfe

mill


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

tool


----------



## brutemike

box


----------



## Polaris425

Cedar. (b/c Im going to try to make one out of some scrap cedar planks I have) lol


----------



## eagleeye76

Red


----------



## bruteguy750

White


----------



## 02KODIAK400

blue


----------



## Bruteforce10

Berry


----------



## Lonewolfe

pie


----------



## Bruteforce10

cake


----------



## Polaris425

Chocolate


----------



## KMKjr

chip


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cookies


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10

virus


----------



## Litenyaup

Sick


----------



## bruteguy750

Awesome


----------



## DaveMK1

Wife





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Lonewolfe

"favors"


----------



## Stimpy

Dissapointme




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## bruteguy750

Suprise


----------



## KMKjr

party


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Animal


----------



## KMKjr

Muppets


----------



## DaveMK1

Puppet 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## KMKjr

finger


----------



## bruteguy750

Trigger


----------



## eagleeye76

Power


----------



## Big D

ranger


----------



## Litenyaup

Honda


----------



## crazybear

Kawasaki !


----------



## Polaris425

Best


----------



## RYAN.

Rebuild 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Lonewolfe

motor


----------



## Polaris425

Head


----------



## Litenyaup

Beer


----------



## eagleeye76

Tear


----------



## Litenyaup

Paper


----------



## bruteguy750

Trail


----------



## Litenyaup

Swamp


----------



## bruteforce8989

People


----------



## blue beast

Eater



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## joemel

canible


----------



## Lonewolfe

protien


----------



## Josh82

Shake


----------



## 650Brute

Milk


----------



## bruteguy750

Mustache


----------



## Big D

handlebar


----------



## Litenyaup

Grips


----------



## Polaris425

Vice


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Miami


----------



## brutemike

dolphins


----------



## DaveMK1

Mahi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Litenyaup

Ocean


----------



## Polaris425

11.


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bike


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck

Trike

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Litenyaup

Harley


----------



## Lonewolfe

Davidson


----------



## bruteguy750

Motorcycle


----------



## jprzr

Company 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

Bad


----------



## Lonewolfe

attitude


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Adjustment


----------



## eagleeye76

needed


----------



## Polaris425

new president


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Crochrocket 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## DaveMK1

Coma


----------



## joemel

vegtable


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Soup


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

BLUE


----------



## eagleeye76

Ball


----------



## Big D

volley


----------



## bruteguy750

Spike


----------



## eagleeye76

Railroad


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

crossing


----------



## Bruteforce10

+ (crossing)


----------



## KMKjr

intersection


----------



## Litenyaup

Vehicle


----------



## Bruteforce10

UFO


----------



## Lonewolfe

invasion


----------



## Coolwizard

home


----------



## Lonewolfe

base


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Stolen


----------



## Lonewolfe

identity


----------



## blue beast

Crisis 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## bruteguy750

Midlife


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

age


----------



## KMKjr

middle


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Class


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

room


----------



## Polaris425

clown


----------



## DaveMK1

Posse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

Gang


----------



## Stimpy

Ba...... naw can't put that. Um how bout biker.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## jprzr

Jacket 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

yellow


----------



## Big D

submarine


----------



## Polaris425

HONDA (gotta give props where props are due)


----------



## DaveMK1

Polaris425 said:


> HONDA (gotta give props where props are due)


Police

Don't ask lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike

donuts


----------



## Big D

Timmies (ya gotta be Canadian to get this)


----------



## bruteguy750

Coffee


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Columbian


----------



## bruteguy750

Roast


----------



## jprzr

Beef


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

jerkey


----------



## KMKjr

off


----------



## DaveMK1

Offenhauser





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

Engine


----------



## brutemike

torque


----------



## bruteguy750

Stick


----------



## KMKjr

hockey (eh!)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Air
I used to love that game


----------



## Polaris425

Jordan


----------



## DaveMK1

Twenty three



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Lonewolfe

days


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

off


----------



## KMKjr

/on


----------



## Bruteforce10

switch


----------



## Polaris425

foot


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

BALL


----------



## KMKjr

base


----------



## DaveMK1

Plate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Lonewolfe

steel


----------



## eagleeye76

Composite


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

cable


----------



## DaveMK1

strength


----------



## brutemike

hulk


----------



## eagleeye76

Mania


----------



## bruteguy750

Wrestle


----------



## KMKjr

fight


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Club


----------



## Polaris425

uh-chi uh-chi uh-chi uh-chi uh-chi

just kidding

Golf


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

water


----------



## Lonewolfe

ski


----------



## brutemike

snowboard


----------



## Stimpy

Slope




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Lonewolfe

incline


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Recline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

BACK


----------



## Polaris425

OUT


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

winder


----------



## eagleeye76

roll


----------



## Lonewolfe

fat


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Cat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

in the Hat


----------



## joemel

hair


----------



## Lonewolfe

band


----------



## mini bogger

rubber



sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/southernmudriderz


----------



## DaveMK1

Maid






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## eagleeye76

Jetsons


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Old school


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## bruteguy750

New


----------



## 02KODIAK400

Newbie


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Oldie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

Songs


----------



## Coolwizard

sad


----------



## KMKjr

say


----------



## 2010Bruterider

So...


----------



## KMKjr

much


----------



## DaveMK1

bull


----------



## Lonewolfe

carp


----------



## Polaris425

fish


----------



## RYAN.

Sticks 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonewolfe

Hockey


----------



## eagleeye76

Puck


----------



## bruteguy750

Lift


----------



## KMKjr

face


----------



## Lonewolfe

time


----------



## eagleeye76

Ben


----------



## blizzardrocker

Big


----------



## Coolwizard

hammer


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It.


----------



## DaveMK1

Down



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## triston

Dad


----------



## brutemike

mom

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## triston

Brother


----------



## eagleeye76

hood


----------



## sloboy

Scoop


----------



## KMKjr

pooper


----------



## DaveMK1

Crapper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Lonewolfe

outhouse


----------



## eagleeye76

Brick


----------



## Polaris425

House


----------



## jprzr

Boat 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## KMKjr

Mo (Mo problems)


----------



## Bruteforce10

toe


----------



## Polaris425

Out


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

light


----------



## eagleeye76

LED


----------



## Lonewolfe

lead


----------



## bruteguy750

Pellets


----------



## Polaris425

Deer


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Burger


----------



## DaveMK1

King


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Lonewolfe

Kong


----------



## blizzardrocker

Donkey


----------



## Lonewolfe

Mule


----------



## Polaris425

Train


----------



## eagleeye76

Thomas


----------



## Lonewolfe

Jefferson


----------



## DaveMK1

Parish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## KMKjr

church


----------



## Lonewolfe

key


----------



## joemel

fob


----------



## Polaris425

Electronic


----------



## Lonewolfe

noise


----------



## eagleeye76

static


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

electricity


----------



## Lonewolfe

current


----------



## DaveMK1

Ampere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## eagleeye76

Atmosphere


----------



## Striker

Pressure


----------



## DaveMK1

Cooker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Big D

slow


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Big D said:


> slow


What is this word? I don't understand it. lol. I ride a brute, so my word is...
FAST

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonewolfe

Furious


----------



## Polaris425

FAST


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Bombardier. 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

jet


----------



## bruteguy750

Carburetor


----------



## eagleeye76

Linkage


----------



## Lonewolfe

Chains


----------



## DaveMK1

Bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

Soap


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

dish


----------



## Polaris425

deep


----------



## Lonewolfe

thoughts


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Dirty


----------



## austinlord13

Mud.


----------



## DaveMK1

In



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 02KODIAK400

My...........


----------



## eagleeye76

Blood!

Not what I was gona say but I couldn't not do it. LOL


----------



## brutemike

Vampire


----------



## Lonewolfe

tire


----------



## Big D

swing


----------



## Lonewolfe

vote


----------



## Bruteforce10

Lost


----------



## KMKjr

missing


----------



## Big D

tooth


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Fairy

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## KMKjr

2010Bruterider said:


> Fairy


 
Polaris425


----------



## DaveMK1

Whoa! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

He's just mad cause I usually have to censor his Canadian replies... 


Horse, to follow Whoa!


----------



## Big D

Charlie


----------



## Bruteforce10

Daniels


----------



## eagleeye76

Jack


----------



## Eight

Donkey


----------



## DaveMK1

Punch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Big D

Hawaiian


----------



## eagleeye76

Pizza


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

lunch


----------



## Bruteforce10

able (lunchable)


----------



## Lonewolfe

bodied


----------



## bruteguy750

PLASTIC


----------



## DaveMK1

Parts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## eagleeye76

Body


----------



## Polaris425

english


----------



## blizzardrocker

muffin


----------



## filthyredneck

top

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## kirkland

Bottom


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Feeder


----------



## eagleeye76

Bird


----------



## blue beast

Is



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck

The

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

man


----------



## kirkland

Child


----------



## Stimpy

Support




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Lonewolfe

Payment


----------



## eagleeye76

:AR15firing:Bills


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Guns


----------



## kirkland

Ammo


----------



## bruteguy750

Rounds


----------



## wcs61

Match


----------



## kirkland

Fire


----------



## Lonewolfe

Flame


----------



## eagleeye76

Gas


----------



## kirkland

Oil


----------



## bruteguy750

Leak


----------



## eagleeye76

Toilet


----------



## mater750

Seat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcs61

Bowl




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## kirkland

Cereal


----------



## mater750

Chicken


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stimpy

Salade




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Croutons 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

crunchy


----------



## DaveMK1

Taco



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Bell


----------



## Stimpy

Liberty




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## KMKjr

statue (of)


----------



## Polaris425

David


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Hasselhoff


----------



## DaveMK1

Cigarette. (British word for it lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Stimpy

Malbro




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## eagleeye76

pack


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Rat

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonewolfe

informant


----------



## KMKjr

snitch


----------



## eagleeye76

Dead


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Zombie

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

Walk


----------



## kirkland

Run


----------



## mater750

Jump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagleeye76

Ship


----------



## Jcooperpcola

Shape

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonewolfe

model


----------



## mater750

Train

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

choo-choo


----------



## eagleeye76

Chuggg


----------



## kirkland

Drink


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Drank


----------



## bigredgrizzly

Drunk


----------



## blue beast

Now



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## sloboy

And


----------



## DaveMK1

Tomorrow. (Probably lol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## kirkland

Today


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Yesterday


----------



## filthyredneck

Weekend


----------



## DaveMK1

Freedom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

usa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagleeye76

Flag


----------



## KMKjr

football


----------



## triston

Shack


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Love


----------



## kirkland

Baby


----------



## KMKjr

cry


----------



## Lonewolfe

wolf


----------



## KMKjr

lone


----------



## filthyredneck

star


----------



## Stimpy

State




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Lonewolfe

confused


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

dazed


----------



## eagleeye76

drunk


----------



## Lonewolfe

inebriated


----------



## bruteboss750

hangover!


----------



## DaveMK1

Bite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Fish


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## kirkland

Bait


----------



## triston

Spin


----------



## eagleeye76

sit


----------



## JLOWERY

Boo boo 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

honey


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Bear

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

Grizzly


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

longcut


----------



## Bruteforce10

Nasty


----------



## eagleeye76

Brute


----------



## 08monsterbrute

Monster


----------



## brutemike

in-laws


----------



## eagleeye76

Evil


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Walks


----------



## Coolwizard

death


----------



## Eight

gone


----------



## Polaris425

fishing


----------



## Lonewolfe

trip


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Fall


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Bruteforce10

Ball


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Power


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Kawasaki

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KMKjr

Brute


----------



## DaveMK1

Force of course!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## KMKjr

Jedi


----------



## Big D

Knight


----------



## DaveMK1

Of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Round


----------



## KMKjr

table


----------



## joemel

SAW


----------



## crazybear

Tooth


----------



## 2010Bruterider

And

----that is all---


----------



## Polaris425

nail


----------



## Bruteforce10

Bed


----------



## Lonewolfe

bugs


----------



## brutemike

Life (kids movie)


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Animated

----that is all---


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

CARTOON


----------



## Polaris425

Loony Toons


----------



## filthyredneck

Exhaust


----------



## SuperATV

Loud


----------



## Lonewolfe

mouth


----------



## Eight

dirty


----------



## Lonewolfe

Quad


----------



## trailman412

rail


----------



## Lsu524

P00P!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D

deck


----------



## KMKjr

pool


----------



## duckincrazy92

Party


----------



## KMKjr

animal


----------



## duckincrazy92

Cruelty


----------



## KMKjr

torture


----------



## Lonewolfe

chamber


----------



## joemel

muzzle


----------



## Bruteforce10

muffle


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Dog


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Bounty


----------



## trailman412

Hunter


----------



## KMKjr

deer


----------



## jprzr

Beer


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

nuts


----------



## KMKjr

Pea


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Black-eyed


----------



## Polaris425

Susan


----------



## Lonewolfe

B Anthony


----------



## eagleeye76

Tony


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Montana


----------



## battledonkey

Cocaine


----------



## KMKjr

blow


----------



## Polaris425

Explode


----------



## king05

detonate


----------



## Noobnoob

Tone


----------



## KMKjr

deaf


----------



## joemel

belltone


----------



## bruteguy750

(Beltone)

Promise


----------



## KMKjr

swear


----------



## battledonkey

Curse


----------



## Polaris425

Word


----------



## DaveMK1

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## KMKjr

Cameo


----------



## Polaris425

Celebrity. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DaveMK1

Rehab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## brutemike

Lohan


----------



## kirkland

Worthless


----------



## DaveMK1

People


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Magazine


----------



## king05

mudders


----------



## sloboy

king05 said:


> MUDders


IN!


----------



## Polaris425

Out


----------



## KMKjr

strike


----------



## Big D

match


----------



## brutemike

Stick


----------



## Bruteforce10

Log


----------



## Polaris425

Tree


----------



## brutemike

House


----------



## crazybear

Trailer


----------



## Polaris425

haul


----------



## Bruteforce10

tail


----------



## battledonkey

Trim


----------



## Polaris425

Cut


----------



## Bruteforce10

stich


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Plastic


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## battledonkey

Surgeon


----------



## Coolwizard

malpractice


----------



## Big D

insurance


----------



## kirkland

Scam


----------



## Big D

*ARTIST*



(do we still have a one post per person per page rule? - if so, oops)


----------



## eagleeye76

Big D said:


> *ARTIST*
> 
> 
> 
> (do we still have a one post per person per page rule? - if so, oops)


If so D most dont follow it. LOL


Paint


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Spray
The rules don't apply to D, she's the resident mud queen.

----that is all---


----------



## Big D

Paint

:biggrin:


----------



## NMKawierider

Gun


----------



## duckincrazy92

Ammo


----------



## sloboy

Expensive!!


----------



## duckincrazy92

Scarce


----------



## KMKjr

limited


----------



## Polaris425

eddition


----------



## eagleeye76

Harley

We all should be riding!


----------



## battledonkey

Potato


----------



## Polaris425

gun


----------



## trailman412

Show


----------



## crazybear

Girl


----------



## Bruteforce10

Evil


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

Doctor


----------



## joemel

death


----------



## DaveMK1

Before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## crazybear

During


----------



## Polaris425

after


----------



## duckincrazy92

Work


----------



## joemel

sucks


----------



## kawierider

blows
:33:


----------



## DaveMK1

Big


----------



## Bruteforce10

Prodigious


----------



## battledonkey

marvelous


----------



## joemel

ME


----------



## eagleeye76

Conceded

We all should be riding!


----------



## Big D

vain


----------



## Polaris425

I bet you think this song is about youuuu dont youuuu... haha... 


Weather


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Storm


----------



## Lonewolfe

X-Men


----------



## joemel

ex-wife


----------



## DaveMK1

Pain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Broken


----------



## Polaris425

link


----------



## Bruteforce10

Chain


----------



## Lonewolfe

Gang


----------



## DaveMK1

Related


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## eagleeye76

Sister

Sent from my S4


----------



## Big D

nun


----------



## sloboy

Yaa


----------



## eagleeye76

business


----------



## DaveMK1

Fool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Lonewolfe

unwise


----------



## Litenyaup

Ignorant


----------



## battledonkey

Bastard


----------



## sloboy

Child


----------



## Big D

Toy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------



## Polaris425

Soldier


----------



## Coolwizard

combat


----------



## duckincrazy92

Boots


----------



## SuperATV

Muck


----------



## Polaris425

Duck


----------



## DaveMK1

Commander


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

Officer


----------



## duckincrazy92

Police


----------



## Big D

Cruiser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------



## bruteguy750

Bikes


----------



## Monster-teryx

babes


----------



## Polaris425

Bikini's


----------



## Monster-teryx

beer!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Here!


----------



## bruteguy750

There!


----------



## duckincrazy92

Everywhere


----------



## Polaris425

Nowhere


----------



## bruteguy750

Somewhere


----------



## Bruteforce10

there


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Once


----------



## Polaris425

bitten


----------



## Big D

Twice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - still figuring out this App


----------



## NMKawierider

Pipes (Old east LA term for dual exhaust..lol)


----------



## bruteguy750

Cleaner


----------



## trailman412

Shrimp


----------



## Polaris425

Fried


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Lice


----------



## Bruteforce10

Hair


----------



## Polaris425

2010Bruterider said:


> Lice


Bwahahah :haha: "yuu wan mor flied lice?" 



Hair = Brush


----------



## Coolwizard

gaurd


----------



## Big D

life


----------



## DaveMK1

Sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Blows


----------



## duckincrazy92

=up


----------



## Polaris425

Ward


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Beaver


----------



## Big D

pelt


----------



## KMKjr

throw


----------



## joemel

pass


----------



## Coolwizard

time


----------



## KMKjr

clock


----------



## Polaris425

Alarm


----------



## Hondaowner994

Burglar


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ham


----------



## crazybear

Honeybaked


----------



## DaveMK1

Glazed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Clutches 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## Hondaowner994

centrifugal


----------



## DaveMK1

Pump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## james53eric

Oil


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Can


----------



## Hondaowner994

Opener


----------



## Polaris425

Closer


----------



## james53eric

Sold


----------



## Bruteforce10

Bought


----------



## Polaris425

Cash


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Tango


----------



## Polaris425

Waltz


----------



## Hondaowner994

Dance


----------



## Big D

2-step


----------



## james53eric

Country


----------



## Polaris425

Fried


----------



## Hondaowner994

Food


----------



## james53eric

catfish


----------



## Polaris425

Fried


----------



## DaveMK1

Steak (it's what's for dinner!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## crazybear

Sandwich


----------



## Polaris425

Sub


----------



## team_mudnut

Station


----------



## adamwedge

Jamz


----------



## 2010Bruterider

99
Local radio, back in the day.


----------



## Polaris425

Problems


----------



## DaveMK1

And a.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Partidge (in a pear tree)


----------



## crazybear

Migrant worker


----------



## joemel

tacos


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Fajitas


----------



## DaveMK1

Dinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Coolwizard

plate


----------



## crazybear

Steel


----------



## Polaris425

Coil


----------



## joemel

strike


----------



## bcorum

three


----------



## Polaris425

Sheets


----------



## Big D

flannel


----------



## Coolwizard

shirt


----------



## Polaris425

Pants


----------



## trailman412

Pocket


----------



## Coolwizard

watch


----------



## james53eric

Digital


----------



## Polaris425

Media


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Social


----------



## Coolwizard

disease


----------



## DaveMK1

epidemic


----------



## Polaris425

Outbreak


----------



## bcorum

zombie


----------



## greenkitty7

Apocalypse


----------



## palumbo

The end


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Is near


----------



## Polaris425

(Near) Beer


----------



## joemel

Water


----------



## Zmt919

Snorkel


----------



## palumbo

water


----------



## bruteguy750

slide


----------



## crazybear

Pool


----------



## Polaris425

Party


----------



## palumbo

music


----------



## JBYRD8

Chips


----------



## Coolwizard

paint


----------



## Big D

spray


----------



## Polaris425

NOS


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2010Bruterider

son


----------



## joemel

proud


----------



## ruffin outlaw

Muzzy


----------



## Coolwizard

super


----------



## bruteguy750

trap


----------



## joemel

bear


----------



## Polaris425

Skin


----------



## Coolwizard

rug


----------



## NMKawierider

Rat


----------



## Polaris425

Tail


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Coolwizard

wind


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Break


----------



## trailman412

time


----------



## Polaris425

Stamp


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## DaveMK1

Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bruteguy750

target


----------



## Coolwizard

pistol


----------



## bruteguy750

grip


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Kung-fu


----------



## Micah

Panda


----------



## Bruteforce10

Bamboo


----------



## JBYRD8

Flooring


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit


----------



## battledonkey

Wall


----------



## bruteguy750

street


----------



## Muddin country boy

ya'll


----------



## bruteguy750

^ wall?
ball


----------



## Polaris425

Basket


----------



## 8earhunter

Case


----------



## bruteguy750

bearing


----------



## Stimpy

Hub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRBRT

Bub

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe

Nub


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Graphics


----------



## Coolwizard

design


----------



## Polaris425

Studio


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Stimpy

Recording


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

NSA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

Sucks


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Polaris425 said:


> Sucks
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5



Ha! I didn't want to be the one to post it P. 
But since you did...

Sucks
Blows


----------



## Polaris425

Fan 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 8earhunter

Shroud


----------



## bruteguy750

clips


----------



## Polaris425

Haircut

Anyone else notice that this thread is almost 500 pages long, and has almost 10,000 replies. Since PhreeBSD started it maybe we should let him be post # 10,000....


----------



## Coolwizard

Mohawk


----------



## Stimpy

Punk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

rock


----------



## bluchevypick

band


----------



## 8earhunter

aid


----------



## Coolwizard

live


----------



## Oopsdiditagain

Show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Peep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Easter candy. 

Even though I hate peeps.


----------



## DaveMK1

Cavities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dentist


----------



## Stimpy

Funny gas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8earhunter

laugh


----------



## JeremysForeman500

Snatch


----------



## 8earhunter

Block


----------



## Polaris425

Head


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Shower


----------



## hussejn

drain


----------



## Litenyaup

Plug


----------



## Big D

cork


----------



## 8earhunter

Screw


----------



## Stimpy

Ball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

Buster..


----------



## 8earhunter

Rhymes


----------



## Stimpy

Rapper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiftedCamoTony

Throwing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

Mud

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nationals


----------



## Stimpy

Fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

house


----------



## Stimpy

Carnival


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

Cruise


----------



## dylanva

Ship


----------



## Stimpy

Sea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Shell


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Stimpy

Turtle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

wax


----------



## 2010Bruterider

On


----------



## 8earhunter

Top


----------



## Polaris425

Shelf


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## rebel1416

life


----------



## chrisd11

after


----------



## 8earhunter

burner


----------



## SLVRBRT

Bunsen

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Muppets


----------



## hussejn

miss piggy

oops...two words...


----------



## SLVRBRT

Bacon

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8

Sizzle


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## Coolwizard

steak


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Ribeye


----------



## Stimpy

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRBRT

Hook

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

line


----------



## Coolwizard

sinker


----------



## Polaris425

Fishing


----------



## hussejn

Drinking

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## chrisd11

hang over


----------



## Stimpy

Headache


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10

Migraine


----------



## chrisd11

another beer


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Here!


----------



## bruteguy750

There


----------



## chrisd11

Where


----------



## blue beast

Who



-Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

Band


----------



## SLVRBRT

Saw

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

Blade

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## Polaris425

Movie


----------



## bruteguy750

actor


----------



## chrisd11

star


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Shooting


----------



## hussejn

target


----------



## Polaris425

Practice


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## bruteguy750

Shot



were getting close to 10000


----------



## Oopsdiditagain

Kill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

switch


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Engaged


----------



## Polaris425

Fiancé 


Yep we are, only 30 to go


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## phreebsd

dress


----------



## Coolwizard

skirt


----------



## phreebsd

trailer


----------



## Polaris425

hitch


----------



## chrisd11

ball


----------



## Coolwizard

chain


----------



## Stimpy

Wife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Sexy


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Tampa

Thanks!


----------



## Stimpy

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

home


----------



## phreebsd

Depot



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Train


----------



## chrisd11

track


----------



## Coolwizard

race


----------



## Polaris425

Car


----------



## kirkland

Truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

bed


----------



## Polaris425

Pillow


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Top


----------



## Polaris425

mattress...


tripple word score.


----------



## kirkland

Blanket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

Horse


----------



## bruteguy750

shoe


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Lucky


----------



## Coolwizard

Strike


----------



## chrisd11

out


----------



## SLVRBRT

In

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland

Side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd

step
10,000th post in this thread !!!

wooohooo!!


----------



## Polaris425

WOOT! You were post 10,000!!!!!!!!! In this thread, there's a previous thread w/ 385 pages in it too, I forgot this one was the continued one, and apparently there was one before that too on the old forum... lol


Climb


----------



## chrisd11

high


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Top


----------



## SLVRBRT

Dog

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn

Tired

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## chrisd11

awake


----------



## Stimpy

Alive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

dead


----------



## SLVRBRT

Wood

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

Fire


----------



## chrisd11

hose


----------



## Lonewolfe

Nozzle


----------



## joemel

Spray


----------



## Litenyaup

Bottle


----------



## bruteguy750

cap


----------



## chrisd11

full


----------



## Coolwizard

tank


----------



## Stimpy

Army 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup

War


----------



## chrisd11

horse


----------



## Polaris425

Buggy


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Stimpy

Amish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

mafia


----------



## eagleeye76

Shoot

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

skeet


----------



## chrisd11

shooter


----------



## Big D

sharp :AR15firing:


----------



## NMKawierider

Eye


----------



## bruteguy750

socket


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Rachet


----------



## chrisd11

jaw


----------



## Coolwizard

teeth


----------



## SLVRBRT

Crooked

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

thieves


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Scum


----------



## chrisd11

remover


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

hair


----------



## DaveMK1

Ball


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## SLVRBRT

Chain

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

sprocket


----------



## Stimpy

Grease


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750

synthetic


----------



## Polaris425

oil


----------



## Stimpy

Motor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

trans


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Swap


----------



## SLVRBRT

Meet

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

cute

(it's a film term) lol


----------



## battledonkey

Fine. 

(As in **** b1tch you is fine)(joke)


----------



## Polaris425

Nanny. 

As in nanny fine. Who in the 90's, was also Fine. Lol


----------



## eagleeye76

Spanking

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

me
how bout that nanny fine


----------



## Polaris425

Haha!!

You


----------



## DaveMK1

Deserved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## RYAN.

everything


----------



## eagleeye76

Nothing

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisd11

wrong


----------



## Polaris425

Wright


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Brothers


----------



## Litenyaup

Friend


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Foe


----------



## Polaris425

Man. (As in a Honda, Foeman.... Haha!)


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Lol^^^ kind


----------



## DaveMK1

Hearted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Fool


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Joker


----------



## Polaris425

Penguin


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Villan


----------



## Stimpy

Hero


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76

Veteran

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Respect


----------



## Polaris425

Aretha


----------



## DaveMK1

Franklin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

singer


----------



## bruteguy750

sewing


----------



## Polaris425

Machine


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Mean


----------



## Yoko1992

Joe


----------



## Polaris425

Green


----------



## Yoko1992

Mile


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Marker


----------



## Polaris425

Felt


----------



## DaveMK1

Tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## chrisd11

off


----------



## Polaris425

Wax


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## hussejn

turtle


----------



## Cameron

Neck


----------



## Polaris425

Red


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Dawn


----------



## Polaris425

movie


----------



## chrisd11

hour


----------



## phreebsd

glass


----------



## Polaris425

looking


----------



## Bama

good


----------



## Polaris425

Vibrations


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Bruteforce10

Shake


----------



## Big D

chocolate


----------



## Polaris425

Kiss


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cameron

My.


----------



## bruteguy750

girl
The Movie


----------



## Polaris425

Code


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Talker


----------



## Big D

smooth


----------



## Polaris425

Creamy


----------



## crash45acp

Jiff


----------



## Big D

skippy


----------



## bruteguy750

reeses


----------



## chrisd11

pieces


----------



## Polaris425

Candy


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Corn


----------



## Coolwizard

whiskey


----------



## chrisd11

bent


----------



## 2010Bruterider

And


----------



## chrisd11

hell


----------



## Polaris425

Bound


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## fiarmin67

for


----------



## bruteguy750

The


----------



## Polaris425

Win


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## hussejn

lose


----------



## Big D

Draw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Polaris425

sketch


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Artist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

con


----------



## chrisd11

man


----------



## mcdaddy7926

down


----------



## Polaris425

Town


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Big D

hall


----------



## Bruteforce10

pass


----------



## palumbo

fail


----------



## Big D

epic


----------



## GRIZZLY_TAMER

Quadcopter


----------



## Big D

drone


----------



## Polaris425

Fly


----------



## Big D

button


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Levi's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1

Loose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## jprzr

Goose

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

Goose


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

egg


----------



## NMKawierider

scrambled


----------



## Stogi

Fold


----------

